# [MEGA]Combinations of cannabis with other drugs



## Madhatter4

*This seems to be the fashionable topic du jour, so here's another new megathread, this time about combining weed with other drugs (medicinal or recreational). I hope that there will be lots of insightful and revealing discussion, however, I think I can summarise everything that's going to be said:
Weed makes psychedelics and dissociatives more intense.
Some people like combining stims with weed, but many find it causes paranoia/anxiety.
Downers combine nicely, but you need to be careful not to slip into using them all the time and becoming addicted.
Cannabis combined with SSRIs or MAOIs is not known to present any dangers.

Anyway, please keep combo questions to this thread.

Vader*
Ever time I smoke herb I get very paranoid and edgy.  I was thinking of possibly taking a moderate dosage of Xanax before I toke up.  So what do you people think of this idea?  Any advice good/bad/neutral would be greatly appreciated


----------



## danthemann

good idea.  people take xanax with other psychedelics too so they can chill


----------



## Prelude2TragedyII

Benzos on weed always sober me up.


----------



## swilow

VERY BAD idea IMO. Take a highly addictive drug so you can handle the effects of a much milder drug....is stupid. Not only do you run the risk of developing addiction to Xanax, but also a 'fake' addiction to weed. I would be asking why I get nervous/edgy when I smoke...or I wouldn't smoke.


----------



## chicpoena

Yes, if you don't get enjoyable effects from pot why are you smoking it? When pot started making me really paranoid and anxious, I quit for a long time. Then when I came back to pot I was able to really enjoy it. Maybe a break is in order?


----------



## second650

hell yeah xanax guarantees a panic free high from smokin rope. i asked if it works with shrooms but like always people never respond to me. its like im a ghost up in here sometimes....


----------



## LSDreamer

^Xanax will reduce anxiety on shrooms, but it will also significantly dampen the mental effects.


----------



## second650

thanx boss!^


----------



## Madhatter4

Dont get me wrong I really enjoy the feeling of being high on herb.....  I was just wondering if xanax could help nullify the negative effects of this substance


----------



## brainslookfunny

I know how it is when your high gets to be a double edge sword. It's like, you're still high with your senses increased and you've got the buzz, but your mind just keeps getting tripped up in negative things. Xanax worked wonders for me when I used to be anxious or paranoid when smokin. I could relax into the high and didn't have to worry about... well, worrying! Just don't take the xanax everyday obviously, that is unless you want to become addicted hehe

Oh, and this combo is pretty likely to send you to dreamland if you don't stay active


----------



## LSDreamer

I'd say keep the xanax dose low and don't use it as a preventative measure, use it as-needed.


----------



## zigzag| dta

yea idk if id do this. if you do it though, take a very mild dose.



try drinkin a beer or two when you smoke


----------



## Jibult

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> try drinkin a beer or two when you smoke




 But not with xanax.


Shit, though, if you can control the amount of xanax you eat then I say go for it. Just remember that benzo's are _extremely_ addicting and the withdrawals are like Hell.

Personally, I wouldn't take Xanax just to mellow out a weed high, but for somebody with a huge sense of self-control it could work.


----------



## zigzag| dta

personally i think beer and xanax go great togeter


----------



## brainslookfunny

^ word



			
				jibult said:
			
		

> but for somebody with a huge sense of self-control it could work.



definately! Do YOU have what it takes? 

(and by YOU, I mean everybody reading)


----------



## pilldout

absolutely lovely imo.  Totally kicks in the pill and just makes it all feel that much better.


----------



## INNASKILLZ

There is much better stuff you could take to relax than getting hooked on Xanax. It's a much stronger drug, with more side effects than a simple weed enhancer.

It's a great great combination...but you don't wanna end up having to dump Xanax every time you smoke. 

Also...I've been a daily smoker for about 2 to 2 a half years over the past four...every day for the last year and a half. I find that weed enhances whatever it is you're already feeling. It's better to just work out whatever it is that the weed is bringing out that causes your anxiety and dealing with it.

As you keep smoking, you need a stronger mind-set to cope with the inevitable bouts of anxiety. Realise NOW that you're probably smoking at the wrong time,    or too much, or are escaping/putting off doing something else.

I've taken benzos to cope with the anxiety...alcohol...meth to stop the fatigue...pills to stop the depression. All so I could keep smoking at all the wrong times.

Thank god I finally woke up and realised I just needed to stop smoking for a while...that anxiety was a natural sign from my body to chill out.

Sorry for rambling...I've just been there, and know how one thing leads to another.

Trust me...


----------



## zigzag| dta

you could try kpins




or heroin, thats my personal favorite


----------



## GlassAss420

LOL just try heroin..

No srsly, just eat like 1/2 mg xanax, 5-10 mg valium, 1 mg klonopin or any other equivlent dose of a benzodiazeapine. Diphenhydramaine (benedryl) might help and is easier to get.

And yes benzos are addictive, but it takes several months to take hold unless your taking rediculously high doses. I took 1-2 mg a day for almost 2 months straight and never felt any withdrawls.. next to nothing, literally.


----------



## Jibult

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> personally i think beer and xanax go great togeter



I said not with Xanax in the spirit of harm reduction.

I love the combination of weed, beer and benzo's, but I also know that I can't drive for shit or behave normally in public while intoxicated with the 3. For someone new to the combo, they may not know that beer + benzo's = blackout a majority of the time.


----------



## Madhatter4

Well it turns out I took .5mg Xanax then smoked a couple joints.  To my amazement the Xanax canceled out the paranoia and edgy feeling I typically get from pot.  Looks like I found a winning combo here%)


----------



## zigzag| dta

Jibult said:
			
		

> I said not with Xanax in the spirit of harm reduction.
> 
> I love the combination of weed, beer and benzo's, but I also know that I can't drive for shit or behave normally in public while intoxicated with the 3. For someone new to the combo, they may not know that beer + benzo's = blackout a majority of the time.




its still a good combo, although it may not be the safest one. and if you do a little bit of xanax ( like .5-1 mg) and drink a bit of beers( six pack possibly 8 or 9 beers) then you should be fine


----------



## Jibult

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> its still a good combo, although it may not be the safest one. and if you do a little bit of xanax ( like .5-1 mg) and drink a bit of beers( six pack possibly 8 or 9 beers) then you should be fine




Lol, unfortunately I always go way past the 1 pill or half a bar mark. When I take benzo's I usually eat those bitches like candy.

What can I say? They're like my happy pills.


----------



## ViciousShadow

Maybe find some better weed cuz I have a anxiety and get panic attacks. and usually don't have a problem with smoking unless I'm smoking on someone else's weed and they have really shitty weed then it usually gives me a panic attack.


----------



## zigzag| dta

Jibult said:
			
		

> Lol, unfortunately I always go way past the 1 pill or half a bar mark. When I take benzo's I usually eat those bitches like candy.
> 
> What can I say? They're like my happy pills.




they are quite nice, i must agree


----------



## serotoninstorm

To the OP - if you weren't using the Xanax in the aforementioned way, I'd recommend it. Taking both together is a double-whammy of relaxation!

Of course, always in moderation.


----------



## zigzag| dta

moderation is overrated


----------



## Madhatter4

I will never smoke marijuana without xanax again%) %) %) %)


----------



## regurgitron2000

I smoke and take a couple somas. That's pretty good, too.


----------



## Smokass

My anxiety killer?

Red, red wine and a night sky full of stars. Aww yeah!


----------



## vivi

to OP - I've been in a similar situations as yourself. I have experienced anxiety after a decent stretch of daily smoking. Although the benzos helped in the short term, like a lot of people have said in here I started to like the benzos more than the weed and had to cut myself off. Now when I get random anxiety (meaning with no ascertainable cause) after smoking weed, I try to just take a break from weed altogether for a week or two. Something "sciencey" happens in that time and brings me back to equilibrium or something. Hope this helps you.

If you only take one thing from this thread though, it should be this: benzos are awesome, but be careful. Benzo addiction isn't something to mess about with.


----------



## Geist89

Taking benzos in combination with smoking cannabis just makes me feel like a zombie.  The other day I smoked about a gram of headies and took 4mg clonazepam immediately afterwards.  I couldn't think, and it was hard to move around.  It wasn't necessarily unpleasant, I just felt like my mind was completely void of all thought and emotion.


----------



## benzopia

*definitely the right idea*

When I stopped smoking pot heavily and started again I would get super paranoid.  I started taking xanax before i smoked and there was no paranoia so it was a perfect pot high.  You may become dependent on this though which can become expensive.  I know weed is fairly cheap but if you need xanax all the time just to smoke it can get expensive.  I recommend using it to get comfortable with the pot then weaning off so you can just enjoy the cannabis.


----------



## fakeplastictrees

For me, benzos do seem to cancel out some of the edgy effects of cannabis, but it's sort of a catch-22.. It's a bit too much sedation for me (unless I take a ridiculously low dose of Xanax for example, maybe 0.25mg) and it tends to overpower some aspects of the weed high that I enjoy. "Typical"/moderate doses of benzos leave my mind feeling uncomfortably dulled, which isn't something I like to pair with the cannabis high (and for similar reasons, the tripping experience, but that's a different story) 

I prefer using Xanax minimally for stimulant comedowns or occasionally by itself to chill out and get some rest after an extra stressful day. Makes me really wish I had some for later tonight, haha. (I'm speeding AND quitting my job in an hour, fuck me!)

I'm also gonna agree with those who brought up the it's-not-worth- the-risk-of-addiction assertions. (Though I think the risk could be dependent upon how often you intend to smoke and would thus desire benzos, and whether or not you have a steady supply of them)


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

Love the combo but xanax & other benzos become so addictive its not even funny.


----------



## affasd

one of my favorite combos, tho I can smoke non stop so I ususally end up smoking more then I want to


----------



## Swift Serenity

*zolpidem (ambien) & weed*

anyone tried this? i insulated 2 last night (20mg), then smoked out of my vaporizer. i read on some trips on erowid and it seemed pretty fun, so i gave it a try. it felt like the zolpidem overtook the weed, but i still had a nice time. due to my natural tolerance towards this stuff (used to be addicted), i didnt have any big hallucinations but i did see things , and they were awesome!. i played call of duty and i kept thinking that we were all cows playing...

but does weed potentiate it or not? i didnt feel much of a difference, when i would do it without weed


----------



## wakeborder556

I found that the weed overtook the zolpidem when i did it


----------



## monstanoodle

It kind of enhances whatever visual disturbance you'll encounter by the Zolpidem, but yea it can overpower it if you smoke too much.
Nice all in all mind...


----------



## lollerskater

monstanoodle said:


> It kind of enhances whatever visual disturbance you'll encounter by the Zolpidem, but yea it can overpower it if you smoke too much.
> Nice all in all mind...



ITA.  If you're careful and only smoke enough to catch a light buzz, the combo is great.


----------



## kzorro

I always thought a bowl or two was nice with 10mg of zolpidem, but I started doing that after my tolerance to zolpidem was really high, so I didn't get any visual disturbances. It made me more relaxed and euphoric though, which I like more than the hallucinations


----------



## Swift Serenity

yea it definitely over powered the weed, but i did get more visuals..


----------



## Temeraroius

Staying awake on ambien makes you do weird shit you wont remember, smoking weed makes you do weird shit you do remember. Smoking and taking ambien makes you do REALLY weird shit you dont remember. Then you pass out :D


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol i remember it after the time passes by, but sometimes  i do remember everything. but one time i had 3-4 ambien i think, snorted them idk why. then when i woke up blood spots and pee everywhere in my bathroom wtf?? dont remember that night at all, but im guessing it was fun lol


----------



## delsymfan

Yeah 2 ambien give me some funny effects. I do weird stuff for about 15 minutes and then go to bed. Like the other day I pulled out all my underwear one by one and then forgot what I was doing and put them all back.

I dont really know how weed would affect it. I think I'd end up passing out cause Ambien puts you out.


----------



## Swift Serenity

Christopher Biggins said:


> Is taking 20mg a lot for someone whose never done it?  Is it like mixing sleeping pills with weed?  Just stronger?




20mg is a strong dose for a first time, you wont need weed. weed to me added more of, umm i dont remember lol, but the zolpidem ultimately took it over. 
 prepare to trip balls though


----------



## swilow

Christopher Biggins said:


> Is taking 20mg a lot for someone whose never done it?  Is it like mixing sleeping pills with weed?  Just stronger?



Well, depnds what yu mean by sleeping pills, but if your referring to benzo's, yes it is different. 20mg is not a lot; its double the therapuetic dose though, so consider that. I took 10mg the fist time/s I took it zolpidem, and had a great sleep  It was at 30mg that I used to get utterly fucked :D Damn tolerance to benzo's now means it takes me 150mg or so to even feel zolpidem, but its shitty anyhow imo. 

Neither zolpidem or cannabis will potentiate each other, in that they don't work on the same neural pathways. However, they will certainly synergise in a pleasant way; zolpidem will negate anxiety by and large, add its own trippiness and then throw in the pot- nicey  However, caution is definteitly advised with zolpidem, as we all know- people can blackout very easily off it and still remain "awake"- this is not a good state to have been in let me assure you.


----------



## Swift Serenity

20mg not a lot? when i had 20mg i tripped nuts, these are powerful especially with no tolerance. 


but thanks for the heads up! i dont think ill be mixing them again


----------



## swilow

^Well, considering its only twice the theraputic dose, its not a lot...but it will defintely get you fucked up if you have no tolerance. When I didn't, my sweet spot for zolpidem was 30mg; half an hour of feeling like a cartoon charcter and then wham into sleep. Shit fucks your head up though.....withdrawal from it sucks, even though it is short-lived(ish).

Obviously, with a strong drug like zolpidem, its better to take less thenmore.


----------



## Swift Serenity

yes yes, it does suck. i used to take this all the time in the summer, the withdraw was horrible.. 

and yes i agree, i would rather know what i did the night before.. not wake up to puddle of blood in the bathroom lmao.


----------



## DrGonzo899

whenever i smoked on ambien it increased the feeling of what i call the 'fuzzies'.  That feeling like your covered in cotton?  Seems like when i hit some green the cotton starts to writhe around and i get that good head buzz every time.


----------



## Swift Serenity

yea almost. if you want a good buzz mix it with tobacco. if you havent already


----------



## MistaJeff

I like the combo but I tend to wait till the ambien hits me before I smoke. I like the high more when I do it that way. I tried smoking cigs on ambien a few times and I hated them while I was on it. 15-25mgs is my recreational dose, after that I start to black out and whats the point of getting fucked up if you don't remember how fun it was?


----------



## Swift Serenity

yea, one time i had cigs on amby and it was great! i fell down lol couldnt stand up =P


----------



## tylerwashere

affasd said:


> one of my favorite combos, tho I can smoke non stop so I ususally end up smoking more then I want to



very true. but it enhances the xanax feeling so much. plus it gives you like super muchies, atleast it does for me


----------



## Utah_4_life

I did it once and it fucked my memory up I couldn't remember what happened for the rest of the day. And I kinda like the paranoia effects from cannabis it makes it seem more psychedelic and trippy for me. I have done Xanax quite a few times and to be honest I dont like it at all it makes me feel so wrong, and when I come off of it I get all moody. Other then that it makes my life seem like a blur and makes me want to puke.

Might also be because I took 2 mg before we smoked and I had 2 mg spaced out earlier in the day.


----------



## tylerwashere

i get moody too after it wears off, usually if i take it like noon one day, by 4 or 5 in the afternoon the next day im depressed and moody.

anyway back to the point, it was probably just the xanax that fucked up your memory not the combination so much....


----------



## Floaters

Weed plus diazepam is fantastic.  Don't know about mixing it with xanax.


----------



## LongWayDown

take the benzos like an hour before you smoke...


----------



## Wilycoder

fuck benzos. they are not a long term solution AT ALL.

I think you are simply smoking too much.

Have you tried smoking and ONLY taking 1 or 2 hits? Pack the bowl really lightly so 1 or 2 hits will cash it out.

Again, I think you are sensitive to weed and simply smoking TOO MUCH.

High quality dank cannabis is super strong these days.


----------



## Chainer

taking benzos regularly to cure your weed paranoia is ridiculous.  Hope you are ready for addiction


----------



## lonaburhwnia

try some  mj that is more indica maybe that will help


----------



## dputty

One of my absolute favorite feelings is being very high and on ativan (or any benzo). It feels like a dream. The combo seems to really eliminate all pain you may have and it puts me in a state of bliss. Definitely a good combo in my book. But,,, you can't do this all the time, benzo dependence/withdrawal is pretty bad. But... I've been taking ativan for the past 4 years ever since my health started going bad. I took it on average of about once every 3 days for 3 and a half years at 1 mg and experienced no withdrawal or anything like that. Finally about 6 months ago my tolerance went up to the point of my doc upping my dose to 2 mg. But really, I think once every 3 days is a good rule of thumb, in my experience at least.


----------



## stingray2323

lately all i think about is fucking toking a bowl. and then when i smoke its like hard to breathe and i feel like imma have a heart attack. Could this be the fact that i smoke a lot of cigs? Is the weed just dank as fuck? And i do have some xanax so wud it help me w/ this?


----------



## MCMG

its probably 1 of my favorite mixes.

@stingray2323 it could be that you smoke a lot of cigs, xanax can actually cause resperatory depression (harder to breathe) so that would be a bad idea. It depends what you smoke out of to, a bong is the cleanest hit you can get and it gets you higher . do you by chance have any medical problems such as COPD or athsma?


----------



## stingray2323

na no medical problems. just when i get blazed off my ass my heart and lungs just fucking hurt. idk what i should do. It doesn't feel like anxiety, im completely mentally there, but breathing is just shitty


----------



## dputty

stingray2323 said:


> lately all i think about is fucking toking a bowl. and then when i smoke its like hard to breathe and i feel like imma have a heart attack. Could this be the fact that i smoke a lot of cigs? Is the weed just dank as fuck? And i do have some xanax so wud it help me w/ this?



I have the same problem as you. Since I don't have all the details, I can't say for sure, but here's some info that might help explain your problem.

A lot of people have the impression that pot is a miracle drug in that it has no negative physiological effects aside from those caused by the smoke. This is not true. THC causes delayed gastric emptying, meaning that what you have in your stomach stays there longer. When food is in your stomach, it continually stimulates the release of digestive acid. On top of this, THC causes the lower esophageal sphincter (the valve connecting the esophagus and stomach which opens to let food into the stomach and then closes to prevent acid from refluxing) to relax. You can see where this leads. Excess stomach acid easily refluxing due to a malfunctioning valve. What people don't realize is that acid reflux is not always felt as heartburn. It can be felt as a tightness/pressure in the chest and can even cause your larynx to swell causing difficulty breathing, hoarseness, and throat pain. It also interferes with peristalsis of the esophagus causing food to move more slowly through the esophagus. This can cause a feeling that something is stuck in your throat or distended feeling in the chest. These symptoms are actually worsened if you ingest your THC, because your often taking a higher dose than when you smoke. I thought I could get around the horrible chest problems by ingesting my THC, but I found out I just had to quit using THC altogether, which definitely sucks, but I ended up with an eroded esophagus and a voice so hoarse I could barely talk. Had to have a nissen fundoplication (surgery where they wrap your upper stomach around your lower esophagus to strengthen the valve to prevent reflux) to get my esophagus to heal.

Also, if the reflux goes on long enough, your esophagus and throat increase in their sensitivity to pain as a result of constant painful stimulation. This is a phenomenon known as Visceral Hypersensitivity. The sensitization occurs in the peripheral esophagus and also centrally in the dorsal horn neurons, the same spinal region that mediates sensation in the heart. So you become more sensitive to your heart beat, and it feels extremely intense even though it's beating normally. This happened to me and now even though my esophagus has healed, I have chronic pain in my esophagus and throat, and I feel my heartbeat every moment that I'm awake. I have always had digestion issues, my whole life. So I was particularly susceptible to these issues, but I wish I had known that weed could aggrevate these issues before I started using it regularly... Oh well. Also, this sensitization usually occurs temporarily on many occasions before it becomes a chronic situation.

Obviously, this doesn't happen to everyone, but I have definitely heard a lot of accounts from friends that they have the chest tightness, feel like your having a heart attack thing when they smoke and even moreso when they ingest...

Just something to be aware of as many people are under the impression that THC is harmless physically.


----------



## stingray2323

idk. the cigarettes make sense to me, but iv only been smoking for 3 yrs so idk if thats enough to make me feel as shitty as i do right now. I don't think peristalsis is whats going on but i could be wrong.


----------



## dputty

I don't mean to scare you with my story. My case was unusual. But most people do experience reflux from marijuana short term, and it could be a contributing factor. Try taking 150 mg zantac a half hour prior to taking your THC. This helps most people with reflux. It didn't help me, but again, I had digestive problems to begin with. 

Nicotine also relaxes the LES.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Honestly, your screwing yourself over when you have to add somthing to take care of a side effect that will only grow and will probably manifest itself in the form of 

1: benzodiazepine addiction, 
2: the increasing inability to deal with cannabis in its solitude, 
3 (this is the worst): malignant and SERIOUS mental illness in eventuality



-dont do it


----------



## Chainer

^ That

I'm not against benzos, I use them on occasion... But using them everytime you want to blaze is so stupid I can hardly believe it was suggested.  Enjoy the effects, then enjoy the WDs and addiction.


----------



## lilkim420

*Pneumothorax and Marijuana*

I was watching a documentary on BBC called "Should I Smoke Dope?"  The pulmonologist on the program showed a CT scan of a set of lungs with many small holes and a pneumothorax, or collapsed lung.  The lungs were from a 22-year old pure cannabis smoker.

A couple of years ago, I had a spontaneous pneumothorax.  After getting a chest tube, my both lungs continued collapsing and I had a couple of surgeries.  I had to stop smoking after that because my lungs would collapse every time I smoked [blunts and bowls].  

 I was diagnosed with a rare, uncureable lung disease but my CT scans look almost exactly like those mentioned above.  I told the doctors I smoked marijuana but they said it was not the cause. I'm curious as to how many daily weed smokers, especially those who have been smoking at least a couple of years, have had a pneumothorax or pneumothoraces.  Any responses would be appreciated for my "research."


----------



## Chainer

If your doctors told you it wasn't the cause, I would say it wasn't the cause.

The fact that you have 1 post makes me feel like you have a agenda posting here, or are a troll


----------



## maloxx

doctors are more likely to over diagnose than under diagnose so if they say that marijuana is not the cause then you should probably listen


----------



## lilkim420

chainer3k said:


> If your doctors told you it wasn't the cause, I would say it wasn't the cause.
> 
> The fact that you have 1 post makes me feel like you have a agenda posting here, or are a troll



I only have one post because I just joined a couple days ago.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I've never heard of marijuana causing pneumothorax. Pneumothorax is caused by a breech in the pleura, which is the negative-pressure maintaining, lubricated 'bag' in which your lungs sit. Marijuana certainly isn't advisable for anyone prone to this condition, but in and of itself it isn't capable of causing this.


----------



## mihu332

Hello dputty,
Regarding your acid reflux & cannabis post.
I have the same problem as you do, the things get very nasty if I smoke and I was a heavy smoker before 
Do you have any tips for me so I can smoke again without feeling like dying every second ?

Thanks


----------



## Jibult

mihu332 said:


> Hello dputty,
> Regarding your acid reflux & cannabis post.
> I have the same problem as you do, the things get very nasty if I smoke and I was a heavy smoker before
> Do you have any tips for me so I can smoke again without feeling like dying every second ?
> 
> Thanks



Try a vaporizer or learn how to cook using cannabis.

I have a feeling anything you could take for acid reflux while smoking pot would only mask the symptoms temporarily, and when your medicine wears off you'll feel worse than ever.


----------



## 8L4YN3

just man up and smoke the goddamn weed. who the hell needs benzos to enjoy a weed high.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

You can go the more "natural" route:

Phenibut
L-Theanine
Kava Kava

or a little combo of all three.


----------



## BoulderBob

8L4YN3 said:


> just man up and smoke the goddamn weed. who the hell needs benzos to enjoy a weed high.



If you've ever had a panic attack due to THC, you would...

Of course, it's a once a month type of thing, but the combo is excellent for those who can no longer handle the negative effects of THC, but still long for the good old days...


----------



## Chainer

^  I get regular panic attacks.  I have enough sense not to take xanax daily, but as needed.

You would have to be fucking stupid to take xanax everytime you toke up.  Regardless of panic induced.  If it is that bad, you need to deal with it mentally rather than by piling on more drugs.


----------



## mihu332

I'm telling you guys, it is worst then ever.
I even smoked when it was very bad for me, to beat this up, but it only did worse.
It's not just panick attacks.
So if I light a joint right now, I start burping and getting incredible amount of gas in my organsim. And after 5 minutes, i must focus to "stay alive".
Same thing happens to my friend also, but he took some coke and forgot that he can't smoke much, and when the coke lost effect he colapsed on the street and the ambulance took him and administered no-spa directly on his arm.
Do you guys think that some legal weed will not have the same bad effect ?
I don't think vaporiser is the solution for this issue....
On the 15 of this month I will go to the doctor to make endoscopic analysis...they will stick some camera on my mouth and nose....
I hope they will find some problem and I will get better...
This is going on for 2 years and i`m telling you it has been the worst 2 years of my life....
Thanks


----------



## mihu332

Do you think esophyx surgery will help ?
just google it up if you don't know what it is.


----------



## Chainer

Seriously, what will help is you staying away from weed.  The high is not worth all this trouble.


----------



## tylerwashere

mihu332 said:


> I'm telling you guys, it is worst then ever.
> I even smoked when it was very bad for me, to beat this up, but it only did worse.
> It's not just panick attacks.
> So if I light a joint right now, I start burping and getting incredible amount of gas in my organsim. And after 5 minutes, i must focus to "stay alive".
> Same thing happens to my friend also, but he took some coke and forgot that he can't smoke much, and when the coke lost effect he colapsed on the street and the ambulance took him and administered no-spa directly on his arm.
> Do you guys think that some legal weed will not have the same bad effect ?
> I don't think vaporiser is the solution for this issue....
> On the 15 of this month I will go to the doctor to make endoscopic analysis...they will stick some camera on my mouth and nose....
> I hope they will find some problem and I will get better...
> This is going on for 2 years and i`m telling you it has been the worst 2 years of my life....
> Thanks



damn man. it sounds to me like you REALLY need to stop. getting high for a little while isnt worth getting that sick, or even your life. give it up man you gotta


----------



## BoulderBob

chainer3k said:


> ^  I get regular panic attacks.  I have enough sense not to take xanax daily, but as needed.
> 
> You would have to be fucking stupid to take xanax everytime you toke up.  Regardless of panic induced.  If it is that bad, you need to deal with it mentally rather than by piling on more drugs.



Don't get me wrong, I smoke, at most, 5-10 times a year, and only use xanax when I smoke.  I only get panic attacks after smoking weed, hence the desire/need for xanax to enjoy the effects of THC(and to keep my heart from beating 150 times per minute), which makes the experience simply beautiful/laid-backed/chilled, imo.  Kind of like how it was the first few times I smoked the good herb.  The combo is perfect for those nights when you are hanging out with a few good friends(camping/lounging/etc) as the xanax keeps everyone talking/chilled.  

For those who smoke weed everyday, and need to take benzos everyday to enjoy the THC...I agree that this is very stupid, just stop smoking weed.  But every once in a while/or in moderation, this combo is very hard to beat, imo...


----------



## sub21lime

.5 mg of xanax and some weed...takes all the bad feelings out


----------



## Deadhead420

swilow said:


> VERY BAD idea IMO. Take a highly addictive drug so you can handle the effects of a much milder drug....is stupid. Not only do you run the risk of developing addiction to Xanax, but also a 'fake' addiction to weed. I would be asking why I get nervous/edgy when I smoke...or I wouldn't smoke.



Listen to this man.



Madhatter4 said:


> I will never smoke marijuana without xanax again%) %) %) %)



It's a fun combo and defiantly helps with anxiety but xanax isn't like weed.  You can't do it all the time... at least not without developing addiction.  Benzo withdrawal can last up to a year in some cases.  Take the anxiety you normally feel on weed multiply it by 100 and that's how you'll feel when you're in withdrawal.


----------



## BTrips

second650 said:


> hell yeah xanax guarantees a panic free high from smokin rope. i asked if it works with shrooms but like always people never respond to me. its like im a ghost up in here sometimes....



maybe they just all died, lol


----------



## ItchyRichy

4mg alprazolam + weed=awesomenesss


----------



## laurengotdatfire

swilow said:


> VERY BAD idea IMO. Take a highly addictive drug so you can handle the effects of a much milder drug....is stupid. Not only do you run the risk of developing addiction to Xanax, but also a 'fake' addiction to weed. I would be asking why I get nervous/edgy when I smoke...or I wouldn't smoke.



Agreed. I love taking xanax and smoking weed, but there is no reason to get yourself hooked on benzos just to be able to cope with your weedanoia. Lame


----------



## Dankycodone

BiG StroOnZ said:


> You can go the more "natural" route:
> 
> Phenibut
> L-Theanine
> Kava Kava
> 
> or a little combo of all three.



This is the best advice for you. Maybe even combine it with kratom? but don't make that a habit since it is also addictive. Benzos for me dull the high and I barly feel I think it also has to do with my tolorance though.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

I agree, you might try a very low dose of weed, like one hit, combined with a natural and less addictive anti-anxiety medicine then benzos.  I would add kanna (sceletium tortuosum) to the list above as a possible option. If you smoke weed so rarely, however, and have good self control... well.. I've always found xanax  weed (+coffee or small amount of coke!) to be a blast too


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Another herbal anxiolytic is the "Druid Mood Blend Smoke," that I've recently discovered. It mixes well with Cannabis and works well with Cannabinoids for making your own "smoking blend."

It contains a various assortment of natural herbs, that when smoked, are supposed to provide a calming, soothing and relaxing type effect. After using it for about a month, I can say it definitely adds to the high (more psychedelic) and makes the high much more relaxing; almost sedative. 

Personally I enjoy the smell and taste, but some Cannabis connoisseurs I've introduced it to knock it, and would rather prefer not to mix it together, but instead smoke a joint of it before smoking Cannabis.  YMMV, but if you're looking for a cheap alternative that contains a nice combination of herbs for anti-anxiety then I would look into it.


----------



## blue_locus

yeah, xanax makes you feel awesome, and so does weed, so the combo is gonna be awesome.

But if you're having serious negative side effects from smoking, you might want to consider whether you should be using a physically habit-forming respiratory depressant to help you ignore what your body is trying to tell you.

I've used a football or half bar before to abort the occasional panic attack, but to plan on using xan every time you smoke sounds like a bad idea.

Not to be glib, but whats the difference between a pot smoker who always eats xanax, and a benzo junkie who also smokes bud?


----------



## Dankycodone

^ Its also mentally addictive just like most other substances.


----------



## dudelisten420

*crazy shit*

never smoked with it but i took 50 mg of it and blacked out. when i woke up i smoked all my newports  without even remembering and did shit in games i dont remember doing lol its some messed up shit


----------



## JahRed24x

I always found that when on Alprazolam (aka XANAX) specifically, marijuana seems not to have the same effects i look for when smoking bud while not on xanax... basically it seems to me that while on xanax it takes away the 'psychedelic' part of the stoned. but idk.


----------



## soundsystem00

I LOVE weed with xanax. In fact, I usually have trouble doing xanax without weed. I can do it, but I start craving weed like crack! I'll smoke resen, wtv! I NEED to smoke on xanax. Sometimes the xanax wont even kick in until I smoke!


----------



## acidicweed_69

i got heaps of mates who love their xanax, i done it 5 times know (all with weed) and i can say its great for when ur coming down and yes is also great smoking it, but not worth getting addicted to- i dont even remember half the high


----------



## HighonLife

acidicweed_69 said:


> i got heaps of mates who love their xanax, i done it 5 times know (all with weed) and i can say its great for when ur coming down *and yes is also great smoking it*, but not worth getting addicted to- i dont even remember half the high



i really hope you are trying to say it is great smokin _weed while on xanax_
but it kinda sounds like you say smokin xanax is great minus the addiction. if this is the case i recomend you stop smoking xanax and to anyone else curious.............DONT SMOKE PILLS


----------



## tom80

*Abilify and MJ ...*

I just started taking Abilify and I'm wondering if its going to alter or neutralize the effects from weed.  One is a fairly mild antipsychotic and the other is a psychedelic. 

So what are your thoughts?  Anyone with experience from the two and would like to chime in would be much appreciated.


----------



## SpanoonapS

this is just  my opinion... but i wouldnt take ANY pharmaceuticals with cannabis.  besides, there is nothing weed cant cure


----------



## Chainer

While I don't know much about Abilify, I do know people with schizophrenia or on SSRIs that claim MJ doesn't make matters any better, if you know what I'm saying.

To the poster above, SpanoonapS, Cannabis is one of those things that can generally be paired with almost anything.  It's the only drug I would consider mixing with pharmaceuticals regularly... in fact, I probably wouldn't take most pharms if I didn't have bud on me.  And there is plenty weed can cure.


----------



## blode

SpanoonapS said:


> this is just  my opinion... but i wouldnt take ANY pharmaceuticals with cannabis.  besides, there is nothing weed cant cure



Haha, that'd be sweet if in hospitals they just gave all the patients joints and then an ounce of weed when it's time to leave.


----------



## chairmanma084

SpanoonapS said:


> this is just  my opinion... but i wouldnt take ANY pharmaceuticals with cannabis.



why wouldn't you mix weed with pharmies?  

the MJ buzz improves the high from a lot of other substances, like:

weed & benzos
weed & opiates
weed & ambien (z-drugs)

i might agree that MJ shouldn't be mixed with antidepressants or antipsychotics, but i can't be sure about that.  i don't know that it hurts or helps folks in those situations.

i DO know that when i had knee surgery and the hydrocodone they gave me stopped working for pain, smoking pot really leveled out my pain.

i know it's not in the interest-sphere of harm reduction, but if you're gonna mix something with pharmies, it really should be weed as opposed to some other drug.


----------



## R2o

This may help:

http://www.erowid.org/pharms/venlafaxine/venlafaxine_interactions.shtml

nothing about abilify


----------



## SpanoonapS

i duno... i am just personally against pharms


----------



## Roose

SpanoonapS said:


> i duno... i am just personally against pharms



True that. I like to keep things as natural as possible


but chainer has the right idea here. Nothing bad is going to happen if you mix the two but you may not enjoy the results. Try it out and see how it goes and if you like it then keep doing it, it you don't then stop.


----------



## cyanide1

tom80 said:


> I just started taking Abilify and I'm wondering if its going to alter or neutralize the effects from weed.  One is a fairly mild antipsychotic and the other is a psychedelic.
> 
> So what are your thoughts?  Anyone with experience from the two and would like to chime in would be much appreciated.




i take abilify 5 mg 3 times a day and cannabis hasnt hurt me in fact it they both seem to make the other work better.. abilify seems to boost the recptivness of my brain to THC . so basicly i get more effect for longer useing less

it is important to note that i am not a heavy smoker and i rarely smoke more than 1 bowl a day in fact i go through about  2 grams or less in a week if i smoke alone so i dont know if smoking more than that will cause problems


----------



## funkspiel

tom80 said:


> I just started taking Abilify and I'm wondering if its going to alter or neutralize the effects from weed.  One is a fairly mild antipsychotic and the other is a psychedelic.
> 
> So what are your thoughts?  Anyone with experience from the two and would like to chime in would be much appreciated.




Abilify will lessen your ability to enjoy cannabis at the CB3 receptor.

I found out.

They are pushing Abilify now as anti-depressent booster until the new gen dopamine enhancers are added to the latest, another year or so.

(cheaper shortcut is adding adderall now, if you can make it run on time.)


----------



## prayersfor.rain

I'm on an antipsychotic, and a mood stabilizer, and an antidepressant.
I smoke weed almost every day.
I find that if I'm having an anxious day, or a day where I'm thinking too much about negative things, I shouldn't smoke.  I know after the first hit that I'm done for the day, that I just need to chill.

Other than that,
I don't get nearly as high as I used to.  And the high only last so long before you just feel normal at your state.  I keep smoking in hopes of a great high where I'm laughing and time is choppy and everything is crazy fantastic but that hasn't happened since meds.  I've tried edibles as well, but I can't tell you how I did because I ate too much and passed out for what may have been the good parts (I woke up for 10 minutes and went back to sleep). 

On normal days, weed just mellows me out.  If I'm stressed but not anxious or with crazy thoughts, it'll usually relax me.  It helps me eat too (because when I'm manic or depressed I stop eating).


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

*Smoking Weed then Breathing in 99% Pure Oxygen?? Anyone Try This?*

Smoking Weed then Breathing in 99% Pure oxygen?? Anyone Try This??  Do you feel better after breathing in oxygen after a hit from a bong,joint or pipe?

I am interesed in just buying some oxygen and wondering the effects?


----------



## yucatanboy2

Ummm... just from a scientific point of view, having tons of O2 around something burning is probably not a good idea.


----------



## Swerlz

Sounds like an explosion waiting to happen....... Let us know how it goes


----------



## beamish

yucatanboy2 said:


> Ummm... just from a scientific point of view, having tons of O2 around something burning is probably not a good idea.



uhh you really gonna say that? he's gonna have a canister of oxygen with a breather of some sort. it's not like he is gonna fill up the room with oxygen first. and briefly using a lighter near the O2 canister is not gonna cause a problem.

OP - never tried oxygen, would if i could get my hands on some. i have however, taken huge hits of NO2 right after taking a hit. kick mother fucking ass is what that is.


----------



## weekend addiction

Oxygen gives you kind of a head rush...not really a high. This is more pleasant if you have drugs in your system (weed, probably nitrous?, etc.).


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

Yeah I am talking about a canister.  One of those Oxygen canisters you can get from everyonedoesit.com


----------



## Chainer

lol @ the site name.

Probably will give you a little something.


----------



## Roose

Blazing at an oxygen bar anyone? lol


----------



## Traps

Curious am I ever!
Please try this and report back to us on what the effects are.


----------



## leet

its rubbish.  i always believed o² gave a heady, giggly high for some reason.  on the can it says it sharpens the mind etc, rumour has it airline pilots have a blast on it in the cabin if they are feeling a bit hung over.

it did nothing for me.  i huffed that o² before, during and after my smoek.  i huffed it in the morning, i huffed it at night, when hungry, after food - nothing.

complete&total waste of time and money.  i get higher on the ozone in a force 8 gale


----------



## appah

Try smoking then throwing a dip in... gets you so high!   The buzz from nicotine really turns on the boosters.

edit:  granted I threw up the first time I tried this... also mildly hallucinated because I felt so sick.  I thought I was crawling out of hell.


----------



## thujone

read: http://www.howstuffworks.com/question493.htm


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

Zoplidem and a moderate amount of weed is a fantastic combination. I've only tried it once,  but it was very intriguing, and at times unnerving (I have a little experience with both zolpidem/zoplicone) 

The experience had a very dissociative flavor, but definitely unique as well. Lots and lots of well defined CEV's of the "random-scenario genre" that is common to dissociatives like DXM. Among the ones I remember were a white room filling up orange coat hangers flooding in from a skylight, and a vision of Jesus on a electrically charged crucifix, which then exploded. Also, I felt the dissociation from reality was on par with a low 2nd plateau DXM trip, though subjectively more "fluid" or relaxed, rather than the electric buzz of low-dose DXM.

Anyhow, this combo definitely has a lot of potential. I've been itching to explore further, but have not yet had the opportunity. When I do, I'm bringing a tape player and writing a proper TR.


----------



## Chainer

I like to smoke a lot before poppin' em... Right after the sesh, I'll take 10-20mg for a interesting hour.... Ambien's effects seem to stop working on me after about an hour, then I just feel really baked.

Fun little drug... There is a reason it's free from most people


----------



## rocker97x

i hate ambien, i never remember the experience.

the 3rd night i was prescribed it, i lost control on it, took 15 and walked to the store a mile away in knee deep snow in a t-shirt.  came home with a huge whole in my bottom lip


----------



## Chainer

wow... 15mg or 15 pills?  Cause 15 pills is just a stupid thing to do ;P  No wonder your night went that way.


----------



## gameace12

I didn't figure Ambien would be great with Weed but you guys are making me wanna try. As soon as I get my next script I'm snorting 20-30mg and smoking out of my vap. I wish I had some other stuff to try with weed but I haven't heard of a ton of things besides benzos / sleeping pills / muscle relaxers etc.

Sorry for being off topic, how many of you guys snort two maybe three then well... you lose your memory and take another four or five or something? I ended up doing 15 of them like that on accident, I only meant to take around 4-6 ( I mean between two nights.) and ended up in the two nights taking 15 ;\


----------



## ShyFlamingo

*Are pot and lexapro a bad combo?*

Admin or moderator please move this to the pot forum here on this site or to the health section if you think it would be answered more accurately there.

I've been on Lexapro for about 4 years for depression and anxiety, and I haven't smoked any herb at all while on it.

I do miss smoking herb but I'm not sure if herb is OK to smoke while on lexapro.

If I do try smoking while on lexapro how much should I smoke since I haven't smoked at all in 4 years?

Is it OK to smoke pot while on the SSRI lexapro? Will there be any interactions?

Does anyone here take lexapro and smoke pot? Did it make you anxious or give you a panic attack at all or increase your depression or anxiety when you were high or even when you were not stoned at all?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Anonymous -> CD


----------



## Roger&Me

There won't be any direct interactions, however weed might exacerbate your anxiety (although, paradoxically, it may lessen it instead-- its really individual).


----------



## Outta Pocket

@OP: I took Lexapro 20mg for about a year before stopping, as I didn't like it / my issue lies more w/ anxiety and SSRI's make me feel a bit zombified / apathetic.  Like Roger said, the combination is fine, but you need to judge for yourself based on whether smoking makes your condition smoked.  When I was on it, I smoked every day, no ill effects from that.


----------



## weekend addiction

IME Lexapro and life is a bad combo.


----------



## purple_cloud

I have been on citalopram for about a year, which is extremely similar. I smoke pot everyday, everything seems to be fine. However, I also agree with Roger and Outta Pocket --- weed can cause some anxiety. How much you can smoke depends on you and the quality of pot you get...I would take a hit or two, wait 20 minutes and see how you feel, and gauge it that way if you want to best avoid anxiety with pot.


----------



## Slapdragonx

I'm on Zoloft and there seems to be no issues, other than an extremely trippy quality being added, but that might be due to Risperidone.


----------



## purple_cloud

Slapdragonx said:


> I'm on Zoloft and there seems to be no issues, other than an extremely trippy quality being added, but that might be due to Risperidone.




Trippy? really? I actually found the SSRI seemed to dull pot at first, but I was determined and it came back after a couple months. So I'm guessing it's not the Zoloft.  It might be the anti-psychotic, I've heard that some of those have really strange side effects from friends of mine.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Slapdragonx said:


> I'm on Zoloft and there seems to be no issues, other than an extremely trippy quality being added, but that might be due to Risperidone.



On Zoloft I went from not smoking at all for 2 years to smoking once a week to smoking several times daily for a month and I never found that the zoloft ever made herb trippy at all for me.

I did smoke a new or different strain while on zoloft that was trippy for me since I got synasthesia from it but I'm sure this was because it was either a Sativa dominant or pure Sativa strain and not from the zoloft.  I wish I knew the name of whatever strain it is.

I also smoked some and even took LSD while on Prozac and the effects of both drugs were not dulled or less at all.


----------



## Slapdragonx

purple_cloud said:


> Trippy? really? I actually found the SSRI seemed to dull pot at first, but I was determined and it came back after a couple months. So I'm guessing it's not the Zoloft.  It might be the anti-psychotic, I've heard that some of those have really strange side effects from friends of mine.



Yeah, I was having odd 1st person to 3rd person flashes.

Risperidone destroys the word munchies, pure physical hunger. But I suppose it is manageable. Apparently alot of people gain tonnes of wait on it. I have been told to watch how much I eat and to do physical activities often.


----------



## ShyFlamingo

*re: pot and lexapro*

Moderator please move this.

Thanks for the info everyone.

So I'm at no risk for Serotonin syndrome at all or being harmed at all because of the herb and SSRI?


----------



## Rogue Robot

OP, when replying, please make sure you included a link to your original post when responding in Anonymous.


----------



## WorldWarMe

*Doxylamine and Cannabis.*

Would mixing these two add a certain type of synergy?
I assume that the Doxylamine would add to the sedation of the weed high, and I also assume it would add on to the body high.

Any opinions?


----------



## drscience

Yeah Doxylamine makes me drowsy too.

Don't take too much.


----------



## WorldWarMe

I'm not talking about taking like a thousand milligrams or anything. I'm talking about taking 20mg Doxylamine and then smoking a joint or two.


----------



## drscience

Right on. 10mg usually does me, but the Dox comes in preparation with codeine.


----------



## WorldWarMe

Are you in Australia? That's usually where Dox/Codeine comes in combination. I'm in Vancouver so I just went to the pharmacy and asked for pure Doxylamine and they gave me 20 pills of 20mg.


----------



## berta

*i think you are right....*

hey likim
few years ago I had a (I think) a conservative spontaneous pneumothorax which didn't need any hospitalization but rest and peace for a couple of months. As a result  I had a big bomb on my left side (under the arms) and after going to the dotor they diagnostic me with an allergic attack (????). Before that episode I alredy noticed that I had repiratory problems when using marijuana so I thought that the allergy came from the weed and decided to quit weed and went on only smoking hash and cigarretes. Last week started smoking weed again and as a result I had a second primary pneumotorax. This time hospitalization and chest tube where needed. I explain all these facts to my doctors who think that has nothing to do with it but seriously I think they are wrong: every time I smoke weed my respiratory system feels it (not with hash).
I would really apreciate if you could share your findings with me and I hope my story helped you with something
Berta (Holland)


----------



## Sega420

there is a thread in AusDD about bong smokers getting collapsed lungs. 
seems common. 

thread is titled "warning for mature bong smokers" or similar


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I know men who do have collapsed lungs and they did smoke tobacco daily for decades, smoked Cannabis either multiple times daily or very frequently like just weekends from joints/pipes/bongs for decades, and had either smoked meth or had used meth by railing it either on just short few day binges or on weekend binges, and have snorted a fair amount of coke over their lifetime.

In their case it happened when they were young and in their late 20s, early 30s or maybe a bit older.  These guys are thin and said how they'd met lots of other thin men who have had collapsed lungs before.

I did a simple search for Peneumothorax on google and it said this:

Certain activities may lead to a collapsed lung. These include scuba diving, smoking marijuana or cigarettes, high altitude hiking, and flying.

Tall, thin people are more likely to get a collapsed lung.

I found this here.

Additionally, a primary spontaneous pneumothorax may occur while smoking marijuana, after a deep inhalation, followed by slow breathing out against partially closed lips that forces the smoke deeper into the lungs. But most commonly, blebs rupture for no obvious reason. 

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pneumothorax/ds00943/dsection=causes

Here's the thread from AusDD.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=506562

I'm not a doctor but would Vaporization be better than smoking herb if you don't want to get a collapsed lung? Or should you just avoid vaping/smoking altogether or just not do them in excess? 

I'm asking since I'm thin and I've smoked herb on/off for about 10 years and I only vaporize now and except for one month in the summer I never really smoked herb daily.  I tobacco smoked on/off socially for a few years cigarettes and cigars and I currently don't use any at all and haven't for years.  I do however exercise and do cardiovascular exercise.


----------



## carl

The best way to avoid a collapsed lung while smoking marijuana is to take reasonable sized hits. When the smoke is cooled (or chilled) as in a bong (with ice), it will condense. As it is warmed by the lungs, it will expand. The lungs can withstand an overpressurization of .3 to .5 atm, or 30%-50% of the atmospheric pressure at sea level. If you take moderate hits, you'll more than likely never experience a problem. Neither will you cough nearly as much. And you'll get just as high smoking the same amount over a few more hits.


----------



## berta

Thanks to all of you for the provided information!!!!!!!!

After hospitalization I also have been doing some research and now everything makes sense: I'm tall and thin and yes when i smoke pot I ususally take deep and long hits.... 

Since bong, vaporizaton, pipes etc... aren't for me, I just have to decide:  quit or get fat 

Cheers!


----------



## Ramirez

Well, it doesn't mean you have to quit marijuana altogether. Edibles won't cause collapsing lungs.


----------



## CaseFace

This makes me want to never rip a tube ever again. I've always wondered if forcing to much smoked into your lungs could really cause serious damage or not.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

caseface99 said:


> This makes me want to never rip a tube ever again. I've always wondered if forcing to much smoked into your lungs could really cause serious damage or not.



What if you ripped a hit of vapor? I've seen pics and videos where people connect their vaporizer up to a bong.

I'm sure that vapor isn't good for your lungs or respiratory system either but it's got to be better than lots of smoke.


----------



## Divine Moments

Probably coincidental. Spontaneous pneumothoraces aren't all that uncommon, particularly in young men. Though ofc any smoking (particularly from a bong) isn't advisable in people with a history of it.


----------



## drewmandan

Bump...

When I was on Lex and Wellbutrin, my weed smoking experience was much less anxious/paranoid and I was able to venture deeper into the trippy headspace without fear of losing my mind (which is what I normally get). The combination also tended to enhance the euphoria of weed. A good combo IME.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

purple_cloud said:


> I have been on citalopram for about a year, which is extremely similar. I smoke pot everyday, everything seems to be fine. However, I also agree with Roger and Outta Pocket --- weed can cause some anxiety. How much you can smoke depends on you and the quality of pot you get...I would take a hit or two, wait 20 minutes and see how you feel, and gauge it that way if you want to best avoid anxiety with pot.



one of my friends has been on citalopram for 4 years, and just quit last week, and is using the weed to help with the withdrawl symptoms, he also seems to have had a huge drop in tolerance,


----------



## LonE1

There really is no risk mixing pot with anything lol but Im on 30mg lexapro and I smoke all the time and its fine

Alcohol is a different story though be careful with that


----------



## Chainer

Took lexapro for a few months and smoked all the while.

Only side effects were extreme craziness caused by lexapro


----------



## LonE1

Sorry to bump this, but this combo is unbelievably amazing, and doing some LSD and drinking all night, I was tired as hell, so I took 30 mg adderall just to keep me up to be able to go to work for a few hours, after I got off 4 hours later I took a xanax and me and a friend smoked 2 joints and countless amounts of bowls, and sometimes I do get a little edgy smoking that much, but wow, it was amazing. Such a clear stoned high. Amazing combo


----------



## Keif' Richards

Love taking benzos when I smoke. I tend to experience intense episodes of paranoia and borderline panic, yet these somehow aren't enough to make me quit smoking.

I will pop a xanax or kpin when I smoke every chance I get. The key is to not take too much and forget about your "experience" because imo that defeats the whole purpose right?


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Yeah man you just have to smoke more and "get used to being high"...

however this thread did remind me of one of my favorite combos like 3 or 4mg of xanax, like 4ish shots all at once, either 15mg of dexmethylphenidate or around 30mg of methlyphenidate snorted, and a healthy heaping searving of weedz. Hmmmmmm soo good, tingly rushes.....mmmmmm.


----------



## Ramirez

I've had something close to that, but it was just feeling like my heart was going 3000 miles per hour and just randomly beating. Not much in the way of pain though. I had originally thought it was the fact that I smoked up on the peak of an intense mushrooms trip though. I'll be sure to watch out for it myself.


----------



## oohcow

take kpins please.... 1 mg  or 2 mg... on xanax YOU CAN"T Get HIGH i don't feel high on xanax at alll.....its a waste of weeddd


----------



## JessTheMess

omg.. I LOVE XANAX + WEED... i hate weed alone, unless mixed with pills... and pills are great on their own too


----------



## bluedusk

I discovered this combo a couple weeks ago, I take .5 - 1mg and smoke LOTS of weed, It's probably the only time i will smoke herb because of some bad panic reactions. but it lets me think so clearly and it reminds me of thinking on mdma, i get a sudden raise in mood when i have positive thoughts, enough to be aware.

I also feel a little disconnected from my body which is nice, No benzo tolerance besides  .25-.5 lorazepam once every other day.


----------



## Janja

chicpoena said:


> Yes, if you don't get enjoyable effects from pot why are you smoking it? When pot started making me really paranoid and anxious, I quit for a long time. Then when I came back to pot I was able to really enjoy it. Maybe a break is in order?



Exactly the same.


----------



## Muddle

Good idea, however I would hate to see you form a dependence because the feeling becomes more and more desirable and you want to have the feeling more often and often. They are very easily addicted so proceed with caution at your own risk, and stay safe.


----------



## mrsaggers

eat about 2-4 mg of xanax a day then I smoke a bowl & watch tv. My head starts to bob & I feel niiiiicccceee!!! Then I go lay down & I am PURELY EUPHORIC  Pain Pills act the same way for me!


----------



## citizen cained

*drinking after getting stoned*

ok so i smoked a few j's about 3 hours before i started drinking alcohol (was a Saturday night and we all went out) after smoking i got home and opened a bottle of beer which i had with dinner, then walked to my local to meet everyone else and had a few bottles there and 1/4 bottle of wine.

anyway i started to feel depressed at first then felt angry and pissed off for no reason and was not enjoying the night at all so went home, this has never happened before when drinking (sometimes i feel down, but not very often) but come to think of it, i have never smoked then drank, always been the other way round so something tells me it was the combination of both drugs which played around with my emotions? or is this just unexplainable..


----------



## ^Xayo

probably you came down from the weed while getting more drunk Since in my personal perception atleast the high of weed is way more worthwile than being drunk you maybe felt a bit down because the "fun ended"


----------



## Mountain Magic

a cone or two before heading to the local is nice neve noticed and bad effects, i normally dont get very wonderful effects from more than 3 or 4 shots alcohol anyway, just headaches and shit feeling


----------



## Chainer

I believe this is a YMMV type thing.  I can smoke before and after drinking, however many people without a decently amount of experience will throw up or at least get the spins, making them very cranky and unhappy.

It's possible that combining the two in the manner you just did is not for you, until you get used to the effects.  Could also be you just had a bad night and it had nothing to do with either.  Regardless, this is not entirely uncommon.  I think you will hear similar answers from others.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Alcohol can make you depressed, it's a depressant.  Some people get annoyed/angry after drinking.  Did you have a lot on your mind or something?

I've smoked before and after drinking and for myself it's an excellent combination but I have to be careful that I don't drink too much and get sick.  I know other people who refuse to drink and smoke at all because they just get very confused, sick, and don't have a fun time even if they just have a few beers or a shot of liquor.


----------



## whataboutheforests

wait...I always thought 'depressant' meant it depresses a part of your brain/body/reduces functions.  Not actually like emotionally depressed.  I think you're confusing these terms.

I smoke before, during, and after I drink usually.  I think it has to do more with your state of mind, set/setting, and other factors, instead of the actual combination of alcohol and weed.  

I do know a lot of people that hate mixing the two, but i think it's mostly people who don't smoke a lot and get way too fucked up if they smoke too much while drunk.  When i first started smoking I would get the spins real bad when I would smoke while drunk, but now that I smoke everyday it doesnt really affect me.  Definitely one of my favorite drug combos these days


----------



## MrFaust

Depending on how high your tolerence is you could have gotten the spins or just felt kinda weird from combining the two.  I have a high tolerence but I like to smoke weed before I drink cause it makes me hungry and thirsty.


----------



## craigyt2k

alcohol/ethanol is a depressant mate, it happens to everyone in some form or other, nasty shit really


----------



## Sega420

hey at least you smoked FIRST. even if unintentional, you saved yourself a lot of potential vomit. 
usually drinking, THEN smoking ganja, results in an experience i can only describe as your head becoming a helicopter and spinning round at immense speeds. with the rotor blades not moving. 
correct- its an opposite copter. 

the opposite of good, because the cannabis amplifies the alcohols 'less positive' effects..
usually ending in puking. this happens rarely with tipsy folk, more shitfaced.


----------



## jamesmartin

Yeaaahh I always get this whenever I drink and have smoked weed earlier or before . 

I hate the crash from weed . Everyone does .

But then drink alcohol on top of it and you have just the sedating drunk effect.
No euphoria, increased confidence,social lubricant effect or anything . 
Just pure sedation 

That's what I get anyway lol


----------



## ^Xayo

The combination of both can be a wonderful experience, you just have to get the ratio right...
2/1  weed:alcohol for a nice fucked up houseparty, 1/1 for a nightout, but never drink more than you smoke, you'll end up getting the spins and just green out somewhere in the parking lot thinking that the "goddamn gravity" is going to break your bones


----------



## i roll balls

Idk, the first couple times of getting crossfaded was pretty gnarly for me, then i learned to handle more. A few times i would feel like i was gonna pass out or throw up but now a days i love to get hammered and smoke bammer... wait no bammer some kush


----------



## fulgore15

I find that I dont really like drinking while Im stoned. The stoned feeling really overtakes and drunken feelings.


----------



## psychomimetic

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Alcohol can make you depressed, it's a depressant.  Some people get annoyed/angry after drinking.  Did you have a lot on your mind or something?



That isn't what depressant means. 

From wikipedia-
Depressants are psychoactive drugs that temporarily reduce the function or activity of a specific part of the body or brain.

Alcohol can cause depression, but not simply because it's a depressant. Most depressants don't cause depression. I'm not sure why exactly (I'm sure some people here do), but GABAergic drugs are some of the only depressants that can cause depression. I think it is a mixture of individual reaction to the drug and also the drug's mechanism of action. I can't really elaborate further then that, unfortunatly.


----------



## ColtDan

smoking weed before drinking is a shit combo in my opinion


----------



## grumpy w00kie

Beer before grass, your on your ass

Grass before beer, your in the clear :]


----------



## schwiftee

drink first next time imo


----------



## Janja

A little is great. Spins is like dysphoria mania for me though, so I tend to steer clear of alcohol in general.


----------



## MasterSplinter

it would be safer to have a drink every night. marijuana is a dangerous drug and you will start to think differently. Marijuana fuels mexican terrorism. if you smoke weed you are a terrorist.


----------



## RubberSoul-91

im kinda a pot head so if im drinking i still smoke weed never had any problems like that maby you just had a shity day


----------



## RubberSoul-91

MasterSplinter said:


> it would be safer to have a drink every night. marijuana is a dangerous drug and you will start to think differently. Marijuana fuels mexican terrorism. if you smoke weed you are a terrorist.



lol there is no way your serious right?


----------



## whataboutheforests

RubberSoul-91 said:


> lol there is no way your serious right?



of course he's serious, you must not understand you've lost too many braincells already you pothead


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

grumpy w00kie said:


> Beer before grass, your on your ass
> 
> Grass before beer, you're in the clear :]



Proper talk.

A drink after a zoot will level you out, especially if yo usmoked a lil too much, but really - don't go overboard.


----------



## Jory

Sega420 said:


> correct- its an opposite copter.



i lold


----------



## RubberSoul-91

haha why are you in a cannabis discussion?  if you smoke weed you are a terrorist... just think about how dumb that sounds


----------



## Mountain Magic

Haha he's joking man.

I crack up thinking of my 15 year old self turning green halfway through the end-of-party smessions back in the youngin days


----------



## Tuneman

I used to love smoking pot then drinking afterward (only smoked after being drunk once and will never do again). 
The only problem is sometimes you feel super drunk/high for the first few hours then the pot really wears off and you are sort of buzzed which can put you in that weird sort of half sobering up half drunk stage which can suck.


----------



## Pothedd

Snort one and then smoke some bud.
You'll be loaded.
Probably will fall asleep eventually though.

I used to sniff Unisom quite often. Even shared it with friends who had similar effects (mild euphoria/sedation). You exhale blue powder though. That's pretty funny in itself.
Since most people experience little to no euphoria from oral administration, opiates mimic the effect of endorphins, and antihistamines potentiate opiates, I'm thinking that the doxylamine may potentiate the effect of the endorphins that are released upon insufflation.

I wish someone could tell me if my theory has any legitimacy to it or not? I don't know the exact science behind it...


----------



## Vader

Snorting doesn't really release a significant quantity of endorphins (I've never felt warm and fuzzy from the actual insufflation of an agent); in fact, there are much more painful events (hitting thumb with hammer) that produce no kind of high at all, even though they presumably release far more endorphins. 

Snorting antihistamines is not recommended. Exhaling blue powder is not generally a sign that all is tickety-boo.


----------



## high flyer

*weed with antidepressants*

have been on buproprion for a while now and every once in a while i get really anxious when smoking pot.  this never happened before the buproprion.

anyone else notice this?


----------



## bec.x

Very rarely, it is usually the opposite in my case, it takes the occasional anxiety off that I get from bupropion.


----------



## PwnX

Never taken bupropion, so my experience isn't really relevant seeing as it's a totally different class, but the only time I've had paranoia/anxiety with weed was when I was on an SSRI.


----------



## grumpy w00kie

When I was on Celexa I couldn't feel pot anymore. Once I quit, I loved pot again.

Not sure how ssri's effect pot, but everyones differnt. Some people toke all day on ssri's and dont notice a differecnce.


----------



## junkie skumbag

What type of antidepressant is it eg SSRI MAIO.I used to take Endep a MAIO and also took a few others but when i smoked pot while on Endep i would get really light headed when standing up and a few times had fits (doctors said they were faints but i went blue eyes rolled in the back of my head busted out in sweats and convulsed)from it.So if it is a MAIO i would not advise smoking weed while on this.While i was on SSRI's i could smoke pot fine.If you get freaked out while smoking pot try to do it in a realxing place eg in your room or lounge room by yourself or with a mate


----------



## purple_cloud

high flyer said:


> have been on buproprion for a while now and every once in a while i get really anxious when smoking pot.  this never happened before the buproprion.
> 
> anyone else notice this?



When I was taking buproprion, pot didn't make me anxious. But, I stopped taking it after about a month because all I did was cry almost all day, everyday. Horrible medication in my opinion, definitely did NOT work for me. But, I could smoke pot just fine. But:



grumpy w00kie said:


> When I was on Celexa I couldn't feel pot anymore. Once I quit, I loved pot again.
> 
> Not sure how ssri's effect pot, but everyones differnt. Some people toke all day on ssri's and dont notice a differecnce.



When I first started taking Celexa, I couldn't feel anything from pot for the first week or two. I mean, I guess I did but it took huge amounts...I'd usually smoke with my roommate at the time, and she would say she was good when I didn't feel anything yet...at first I just assumed the weed was lower quality, until I realized Celexa was doing it. After maybe a month? of being on it, this went away...however, the entire time, I could NOT feel cocaine at all...during the time I was on it (almost 2 years?) I never bought it, but was offered lines here or there at a party, and felt nothing other than the physical numbness. So, everyone IS different, because I know people who have taken both celexa and buproprion and did not have the same type of side effects that I did.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I tried taking buproprion or Wellbutrin and I didn't like how anxious it made me and even though I'd get rest on it I'd wake up and feel as though I hadn't gotten lots of rest and that I'd stayed up all night binging on caffeine and not slept at all so I stopped taking it after about 2-3 days.

One of the biggest potheads I've ever met took Effexor and he stayed high from the moment he left for college in the morning to drive there and smoked during the day and smoked some in the evening and did this daily for years.

I've smoked on SSRIs like prozac, zoloft, and lexapro when I took them at separate times and never experienced any sort of anxiety or panic from those.

When I first took LSD I was on prozac and I tripped very hard on the acid and everything was fine.

Are you sure herb doesn't just make you anxious at times when you're high? Or maybe you smoked too much and got too high? Or do you get anxious from Sativas?

I had this happen when I was on the prozac but I had smoked too much of a Sativa at once with a low or non-existent tolerance, and I was still living at home then and I did not want to have my parents discover that I was high.

One of my friends was on Celexa and smoked A LOT of herb during this period of his life and he didn't have any issues but everyone's different.  I know other people who've smoked herb daily on Wellbutrin because they couldn't drink on it.


----------



## whitemilk661

i smoke weed everyday while taking wellbutrin and effexor


i don't think it effects me, but i've taken wellbutrin and effexor for so long i don't know what it's like to smoke weed without it


----------



## phenethylo J

Weed doesn't physiology interact bad with anti depressents from what I know. You have to rember while weed can help some people's depression with other it can make it worse.


----------



## debaser

IME, hash + Prozac (first time) = psychotic reaction. But that's just me.


----------



## joezraptor

The first time I smoked after starting wellbutrin I had a very weird experience. I took some bong rips and the bowl had about .5 of some fire white russian hash on top of the weed which I think may have been too much for me. I get high, feel totally fine, and then about twenty minutes later I feel real tingly and hot all over my body and start shaking uncontrollably. Not like a seizure, but it scared me. I haven't had a reaction that bad since, but smoking will often make me nauseous which is extremely irritating


----------



## Gormur

Hm. When i was on cymbalta and prozac a few years ago and smoking i noticed that the bud seemed to cause me more grief/depression than usual


----------



## gusbear11

I just started Cymbalta two weeks ago after being on Citalopram for a few months, but I haven't noticed any differences in my smoking experiences.  As long as it's real stuff. I used to smoke herbal incense and that shit made think I was dying of a heart attack, burning, and being dragged down to hell...bad times. ):


----------



## shannonsensimilla

im on wellbutrin and have been for 2 years and smoke every day and have no problems...sometimes if i stay if i mix it with adderall my hearts all fucked for a day or two but other tan that its fine


----------



## bossman182

*Weed + Deprenyl (Selegiline)*

Forgive me if this is the wrong category.

I'm travelling to Amsterdam in the next few days and I'm wondering if there's any risk of mixing selegiline with weed( I haven't smoked since I started the selegiline)? Anyone know the deal with this combo? Also how about shrooms?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Let's try this in CD. 

*CD mods* - if this doesn't fit, feel fry to send it to BDD. 



OD--->CD


----------



## Vader

Taking an MAOI with mushrooms will result in a very, very powerful experience. Many compare it to oral DMT. I would not use them if I were you (well, I might, but I would be expecting the kind of absolute arse-kicking, spirit-animal-meeting, getting-finger-fucked-by-goblins trip that it's likely to induce). As for the cannabis, I don't think it's dangerous, THC isn't an amine itself, nor is it a monoamine releaser, but I would be cautious, and make sure the people with you know what medication you have been taking. One trip report states that selegiline will intensify the effects of cannabis.

It is also worth mentioning, as you're going to Amsterdam, that you should NOT take any Ecstasy, this is a very dangerous, potentially lethal combination.


----------



## sekio

Yeah, stay away from monoamine releasing or reuptake-blocking drugs (LSD, amphs,  piperazines, MDMA, any of the tryptamines esp. 5-meo-dipt, mushrooms, dmt etc, and the phenethylamines, indanes etc.) because you run the risk of serotonin syndrome or a hypertensive crisis, neither of which is fun.

Weed, salvia, benzos, alcohol, Ketamine, nitrous should all be fine in moderation.


----------



## euphoricc

this thread is prob old as hell but i jus wannna yellllll  III LOVEEEEEEEE U XAAAAAAANNNAXXXXXX AND WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lopez

only pot + benzo combination i ever tried was a j of hydro + 4mg clonazepam.

the benzo buzz seemed to overpower the visuals of dro, but the benzo buzz was definantly potentiated. i was acting really stupid and can't remember much. i do however remember running through traffic.


----------



## Roger&Me

Alprazolam is a horrible compound to ingest. It turns you into a pathetic dumbass incapable of rational thought, despite the fact that you don't feel impaired. Absolute idiot juice.


----------



## superelephant

Roger&Me said:


> Alprazolam is a horrible compound to *abuse*. It turns you into a pathetic dumbass incapable of rational thought, despite the fact that you don't feel impaired. Absolute idiot juice.



fixed.


----------



## Gormur

benzos kill the high for me

just like alcohol...


----------



## Suitcase

I dunno..this combo is quite enjoyable to me. Just don't start doing it everytime or you will most likely regret it! Otherwise, let the good time roll.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

superelephant said:


> fixed.



Good fix!



Gormur said:


> benzos kill the high for me
> 
> just like alcohol...



Ethanol definitely reduces any euphoria from any other drug so I refuse to ingest it now, but benzodiazepines only intensify being stoned for me.  I guess that's just individual differences.


----------



## Te0X2t

*Dxm + Thc = +)*

Great combo! anyone else think so?


----------



## Jibult

Only if you want to walk with your legs and your backs hunched over like you practicin' yoga.



Cough syrup is meant to relieve coughs, not get little fuck-nuts high. Fuck a DXM. And, as a matter of discourse, fuck DMX too. Dude went crazy from all that 'caine, barkin' at bitches in a restaurant and shit. Can't even talk normal. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Jibult

*TL;DR at bottom*

Me, Mary and Xannie have quite the history together. Mary had always been my bottom-down bitch, y'gnomesayin'? I mean, that bitch was there through thick and thin, up mountains and down valleys together type shit.When I was blown, she'd kick it with me and blow me down. We'd get the rotation perfect-- at first it was puff puff pass but it evolved into a "Ay money, I KNOW *you* tryna smoke. Here you go sista"-type rotation

And then this bitch Xannie pop up on the scene about a decade after '93. She crept into the crew all laid-back sexy-like, like this was where she was s'posed to be and that bitch Mary can't say no different. 

When I met li'l Xannie she was walking her younger, gangbangin' brother named Point5 down my street to a house he was bein' dropped off at. Xannie did her thing, got her brother in safe hands and started walking back up my street. I hollered at the chick, "EXCUSE ME MISSSSSSS! I don't know if you were aware, but me and a friend got a party goin' on in this house and was wonderin'-- nah, cutie, we was hopin' you could come and bless us with you presence."

Lil Xannie threw out that cute little cocked-to-the-side grin that I've come to love oh so so much and followed me back into the house where Mary was busy blowin down the whole time, with no fuckin' regard for the fact that it was my stash she was workin' down while I wasn't even around. It didn't matter, though, so I made the introduction.

*Me*: "MJ,  I've got some company. This is--?"
*Xannie*:They call me Xanax, but you? Y'all can call me Xannie cuz I think I'ma be fuckin' with y'all a lot from now on

MJ liked Xannie's sexy ass cheery disposition and fell in love with the chick within about 15min of their introductions. The party resumes and I walked to the fridge to grab myself a beef. As I cracked the bottle open, Xannie pops out of fuckin' nowhere and tells me, "You know, I fucking *LOVE* Blue Moon." Xanni leans in real close, almost licking my ears, and whispers, "Can I have one?"

I couldn't refuse the beautiful woman so I handed her mine and went to pick another up for myself. As we're walking out of the kitchen Xannie gives me a football and says, "Happy pills! You'll love 'em!"

My response: nomnomnomdrinkAbeernomnomnomnomnom



15min later

[Memory forgotten.


Roughly several hours go by.​

Memory restored.]​
7 hours later, Xannie's naked and screaming on my bed about her script bottle being shoved 3/4 of the way up her ass by my girl MJ. I help the bottle out her ass and go lookin' for the one I truly value above all others, that beautiful light-skinned MJ.

MJs nowhere to be found. I searched, I called, I cried out her name around the house... Bitch mysteriously up and dipped after goin' cheese, egg and ham on Xannie's anus with a script bottle during my Xannie-induced blackout. I keep lookin' to no avail, and when I return to the crib I notice she's gone with my stash, her stash, and my LAST MOTHER FUCKING ROLL-UP.

I walk downstairs, ready to kirk on Xannie for whatever happened between her and MJ during my blackout, only to realize how, by simply seeing this woman (Xannie), I legitimately calm down and release-- no, fuck that, I ERUPT all my stress out. So I take Xannie on as my new bottom-down bitch and was cool with it. For a while.

The bitch started tryna control me. "Take me here, take me there, oooo I LOVE Southern Comfort so you should buy me one for us to share." It got to the point where I ain't feel right takin' a walk down the street without my li'l Xannie by my side. I realized all this while in CVS with the girl looking for something she wanted, and so I decided to break it off. I told Xannie we were done, finito, and she just looked at me and smiled. 

"Okay," she replied, "that's fine, but when the headaches come, little man, when the fullbody tremors make it so you can't even hold a pencil straight, honey, and when you realize that, without me, you can't go a single place without feeling socially inadaquate and inept despite your best efforts to meet people, and when you realize that, no matter how many people physically surround you at any given time, you are truly and utterly alone... well Sugar, I'm not gonna be here to pull you're sorry ass out the hole." That last sentence she said so matter-of-factly that it just made me want to punch the bitch right there in her football-shaped head's mouth, but I didn't. She giggled like a school girl, though,  and walked into CVS.




So now I'm sittin' here in a bench, right outside CVS thinking over the words I'd just heard. They're worrying me, for real, because I knew the bitch was right. Right about everything. It made me want her back. I hop up and power-walk up the CVS parkin' lot but before I make it to the entrance I see my little Xanny arm-in-arm and hand-in-hand with some regular joe who had just picked up his script. Xannie was smiling per usual, and seemed completely oblivious to me and the conversation we'd held just five minutes prior. It seemed as if I didn't exist to her anymore, and deep inside I knew it held true. I still have yet to reconnect with my main woman Mary, she's always movin' from spot to spot and disconnecting phone numbers, and I think I may've forever lost her too.











*TL;DR*   Sure, the combo's fun, but it's just not worth it.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Jibult said:


> Only if you want to walk with your legs and your backs hunched over like you practicin' yoga.
> 
> 
> 
> Cough syrup is meant to relieve coughs, not get little fuck-nuts high. Fuck a DXM. And, as a matter of discourse, fuck DMX too. Dude went crazy from all that 'caine, barkin' at bitches in a restaurant and shit. Can't even talk normal. Fuck that guy.



maybe he took the powder? don't be so judgemental. and even if he did chug cough syrup so wat? you've never taken xanax, opiates, etc; something that's marketed for other reasons than to get high?


but yes i've never taken them together but i hear it's a legit trip, perfect for a day spent lying on the couch dreaming ^_^

----------------
Now playing: Clipse - Kinda Like A Big Deal Feat. Kanye West (Produced By Dj Khalil)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Te0X2t

Yeah it really was a good trip, and you take the pills then smoke a joint so you forget you took the pills then in an hour you smoke another joint at the same time as the dxm is kicking in =) amazing.


----------



## Te0X2t

You would fall asleep before you get high lol, nah you would get high but you would prolly nock out very soon


----------



## ^Xayo

I dont understand why everybody hates DXM 
Its a fun drug for sure


----------



## Wise420

Dxm is best enjoyed with a couple of bong rips once it kicks in.


----------



## EEhouseEE

*Marijuana + clonazepam*

Ok so i used to smoke weed and the first times were amazing but i started to get anxious from smoking everyday and i wanna try to get high without the anxiety there once again. Would taking like 1mg klonopin then smoking 30m later give me a nice relaxing high with no anxiety. (klonopin itself helps me alot with anxiety) how do you guys think this combo would be?


----------



## Jibult

!_MDMA_! said:


> maybe he took the powder? don't be so judgemental. and even if he did chug cough syrup so wat? you've never taken xanax, opiates, etc; something that's marketed for other reasons than to get high?
> 
> 
> but yes i've never taken them together but i hear it's a legit trip, perfect for a day spent lying on the couch dreaming ^_^






"Judge not lest ye be judged."


People judge me all the time, so, everything you just said? Yeah, fuck that noise. It's my God given right to, as you say, judge and be judged.

You call it judgement. I call it observing reality and calling it like I see it.


Tomatoes and tuhmahtoes, pimpin', tomatoes and tuhmahtoes. 



[Edit: Oh, and to answer your question, my pharmaceutical abuse has always been grounded in medicinal reasons. It just so happened that medicinal was at the top of the slippery slope that led to abuse. I pity the fool that drinks so much cough syrup that it leads to DXM dependence and thence habitual abuse, which is exactly how I got over-involved with my estranged lover Alprazolam.]


----------



## DescartesX

^ Beer and weed sends me right to sleep. Everytime without fail! 
I find weed to be real nice on the comedown from anything stimmy- helps take your mind off of things that could potentially cause a lot of worry


----------



## Jibult

You should try a Jager Bomb or two about 30 minutes before you smoke then.


You'll be fuckin' hard-wired high for a good couple of hours.


----------



## euphoricc

everything mixes well with (weed) alcohol evrything meth coke dope EVERYTHING especially xanax hell ill tell u what pop them xanax after u have a tolerance u wont black out any more and can enjoy i find benzos good for sex im a male some my friends say dam man i cant get it up on zannies me i pop the zipper off why is that>/?

and for dxm get robo gel caps www.dextroverse.com has good info there~! peace eurporicc


----------



## Tyd

*Weed and Kratom Extract (Smoked)*

Greetings Bluelight,

Thought id make my first post an idea which is hopefully new to some people, tried searching for it but didnt find much. 

Basically ive seen alot of reports about smoking weed after ingesting Kratom (which is great). However i wonder how many other people do this but whenever i smoke a bowl i sprinkle Kratom extract or resin on the top. For me it makes the high so much better, more intense. 

Anyone else try this or do this regularly? If not go try it!  

Itll taste nice and also a bonus is that the kratom burns slowly so if your with a group the bowl will stay lit between passes.


----------



## Vader

Welcome to BL. We have a combinations megathread, which I'll merge this with.


----------



## aticcc

swim loves to drink endless amounts of beer, then smoke endless amounts of joints! swim then forgets how to walk and just laughs constantly while listening to some cool classic jazz that makes SWIM space to saturn! anyone else with me on this one? By the way SWIM can really handle his alcohol, just like all men should haha.

Hello Bluelight!


----------



## superelephant

aticcc said:


> swim loves to drink endless amounts of beer, then smoke endless amounts of joints! swim then forgets how to walk and just laughs constantly while listening to some cool classic jazz that makes SWIM space to saturn! anyone else with me on this one? By the way SWIM can really handle his alcohol, just like all men should haha.
> 
> Hello Bluelight!



swim thinks using swim is annoying.


----------



## aticcc

superelephant said:


> swim thinks using swim is annoying.



I won't use swimmity swim swim then1 %)


----------



## Mountain Magic

hahaha lovely story jibult


----------



## tony314

*Kind bud make another drug not as enjoyable? It's seem too...*

If I am sober and pop two or three of my ambien 10's almost immedietly if you didn't eat, and your not supposed too, so of course I'll let it hit me quick. You lay down to chill and you get a warm feeling and start mild hallucinations and lights ricchotteing wrong and whathaveyou. 

You usually black out but still doin whatever the fuck your tweaked out mind wants to do. I'd be writing letters to my lovely fiance in county and once the pills would kick in it would tourn into some oijbi board ghostwriting shit. I would come to the next day, pen in hand, and pages amoung pages of shit wriiten down not in my distinct handwriting but most had to do with relevant shit just without any insight, so it was just my subconscience telling me what I already knew.

But as of late i Been smoking amazing herb, from my dispencery has fruit loops. Tested at around 20%thc. It really kicks your dick in the dirt. But I don't feel that ambien whackout if i smoke. ANyone else have this problem?


----------



## DoUbLeYoU

could it be your tolerance?


----------



## Lucy's Lover

i find weed combines with most drugs pretty well. acid, ket, mcat, pills are all much better when a few joints are doing the rounds


----------



## g3rmz23

My three favorite bud combos with other drugs are:

1)Cannabis/LSD: It mellows out my trip and increases the psychedelic feel.
2)Cannabis/MDMA: Boosts my roll A LOT. In fact, with my tolerance, I don't feel just one pill unless I smoke.
3)Cannabis/Alcohol: The bud soothes my stomach when the booze makes me nauseous. It makes my buzz a lot more chill. The act of smoking with people also makes the atmosphere more social at parties and stuff..

But overall, I've never really tried a drug that I didn't enjoy mixing herb with.


----------



## spacehead

aticcc said:


> By the way SWIM can really handle his alcohol, just like all men should haha.!



Impressive.

Anyway I find that weed is conducive with just about everything, and I combine it with everything.  In particular opiates, as they obliterate even the implication of paranoia.


----------



## PK555

I enjoy many substances with my herb be it opiates or mdma but, herb alone is enjoyable to me, my fave combo is herb, a beer and, 2 7.5mg hydros. that combo is great after a long day a to head off to sleep. Plus weed and booze makes me not wanna get smashed while drinking it just me not wanna drink.


----------



## zyNc973

cannabis in combination with other drugs will almost always have a synergistic effect. same with alcohol. if you put additional chemicals into your body along with other ones you can obviously expect to get more fucked up. be careful though, you want to avoid getting so high to the point that itll start to get uncontrollable and unpleasant. dont fuck yourself up too hard, youll wish you hadnt.


----------



## laCster

weed + kpin + xanax + tramadol + hydrocodone + oxy = one of the best nights...got realll fucked up but the best part is that i didnt black out and so euphoric...

kpin + gabapentin + weed was reallly nice to, i got these wierd CEVS but only of vegetation, like a birds eye view of farms and forests and shrubs? lmfao

adderall and other stimulants make me want to smoke all day, add in a little nicotine to synergize with the stimulant of choice and its a good speedy day 

weed potentiates benzos for me, same with many of the opiates, hallucinogens, ect...
i like weed with practically any drug


----------



## laCster

i feel no high is complete without marijuana, not even opiates, stimulants, i can't think of any drug really...marijuana makes them like 10xbetter


----------



## hydrochron

Weed makes every drug nicer. It's nice with opiates to make the nod stronger and the opiate rage go away.


----------



## Pothedd

I have my cannabis card so there isn't anything I DON'T mix with cannabis. If I take another drug of any sort it's a combination.
Try smoking pure indica if you can be choosy. I stopped buying from street-level dealers unless they know whether what they're selling is sativa or indica.
Sativa causes my heart to race, which in turn gives me anxiety, which doesn't help with the speed of my heart.
I have since bought 100% indica and don't have this problem anymore.

As for Xanax before smoking.
Do it.
No worries there, should lower your heart rate and provide an extra high with the THC.


----------



## Vader

> As for Xanax before smoking.
> Do it.
> No worries there


Not the best HR. Folks, be careful with the benzos. I can take them or leave them, but this isn't the case for everyone.


----------



## Pothedd

It's not harm promotion either to say take a medical dose of a benzo to prevent anxiety and tachycardia.
I didn't say take a bunch of xanax though. Don't go blacking out on me. Just be smart.
A normal dose of a normal benzo for a normal person shouldn't do anything abnormal, obviously.


----------



## Vader

I'm not talking about acute negative effects, I'm talking about someone using benzos to mitigate anxiety from cannabis, using the combination often, and becoming physically dependent on the benzos. It's happened before, and I'd hate for anyone reading this thread to fall into the same trap.


----------



## Pothedd

That's a good call. I guess I should have emphasized not to take benzos every time you smoke, or don't smoke every day. Sorry bout that.

Just don't become an addict. Taking xany or kpin one time then getting stoned would be nice. Taking it every day then trying to stop would not.


----------



## madawaskka

*Cannabis + Adderall interaction?*

i am prescribed adderall and i take it pretty regularly but i only really take 10 mg or so every 3 days for lecture nights... i smoke everyday, mostly at night, to help with sleeping.
something weird happened though and i'm a little confused i've tried researching but i can't figure it out.

1 p.m. - took adderall (10mg) 
10-11 p.m. - goodnight purp sesh with buddies to help with sleeping
12:21 a.m. - laying in bed, grinding my teeth, clenching jaw, can't sleep. tripping out. negative thoughts...

I'm just a little confused... this is the 3rd time this has happened and it freaks me out.

if i do them separately, each i don't freak out... but i am "supposed to use both  to help counteract each side affects." And i feel like 10 mg is such a small amount and i'm not really taking it that frequently. this only happens when i smoke bud with it.

i could have been told the completely wrong information about counteracting the side affects but anyone else ever experience this? i haven't consulted my doctor yet, but obviously that's my next step

if this is in the wrong section don't hesitate to move... thanks %)


----------



## Murmandimus

idk dude ive taken up to 140 mg of adderal at a time and smoked like an ounce over a couple hours with a few buddies i take 40mg a day so my tollerance is kind of built up but its not really a problem i was pretty buzzed and fucking stoned out of my mind but i was fine... Of course you get the teeth grinding and sorts but never trip....

Edit: is it extended release or not?


----------



## sekio

Amphetamine has a half life of 12-13 hours, so by 1AM you still had 5mg of it floating around in your blood.

Simple solution: take your meds a lot earlier in the day, or go to sleep later.

You could also try drinking acidic drinks (orange or cranberry juice are good ones), they will help the amphetamine leave your body faster.


----------



## purple_cloud

I'm really not sure what the right section is for this, OP. I retitled the thread, but I think this goes best in our [MEGA] Combinations of Cannabis with other drugs thread, so I'm going to merge it on in there...


OP, if you aren't satisfied with the replies you get here, you may try posting it in Basic Drug Discussion. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Desert-Mirage

THC + N2O = best minute of your life


----------



## madawaskka

Murmandimus said:


> idk dude ive taken up to 140 mg of adderal at a time and smoked like an ounce over a couple hours with a few buddies i take 40mg a day so my tollerance is kind of built up but its not really a problem i was pretty buzzed and fucking stoned out of my mind but i was fine... Of course you get the teeth grinding and sorts but never trip....
> 
> Edit: is it extended release or not?



It's not the extended release either which is why it was so confusing to me... i feel like i shouldn't even be grinding at all with 10 mg though, and it's weird how it only happens when i smoke

bud is a weird, but amazing thing...


----------



## BlueSmoke

A slim long joint on top of a opiate/benzo combo high is complete, juz complete..


----------



## laCster

weed is amazing with every drug i have tried so far...alcohol, benzos, adderall and other stims, opiates, psychedelics, ect...


----------



## dionysus

If a person is perscribed abilify or another anti-psychotic for mental illness they should not be smoking weed because they have a higher tendency to get paranoid. Which is not enjoyable.


----------



## Vader

Merged.


----------



## Valley88

*Benzo w/ MJ question*

Hey, if smoking bud has the strong tendency to bring on panic/anxiety, does taking a kpin or xanax beforehand ease that off at least moderately? I know it sounds stupid & one would think of course, but I was wondering if maybe the weed would just totally cancel it out. I rarely smoke but when I do it has panic effects on me lately. I haven't tried doing this yet but wondered if anyone else tried it or does this successfully? Or if anyone is even in this boat & I sound crazy, haha.

Thanx


----------



## laCster

yes, the kpin/xanax will definitely help with mj anxiety, but you shouldn't use benzos just to smoke pot....i personally smoke every day, and take benzos 3-5 times a week and when i do i smoke like a fucking chimney...i usually feel so goood and each hit makes me feel that much better and i love that fucking warm feeeling....add some lyrica, maybe alittle alch (only if u have atolerance) and i am having a good fucking time, and get some good nods and euphoria almost comparable to roxicodone, not oxymorphone though


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

You don't sound crazy at all.  Cannabis causes anxiety for a lot of people (and relieves anxiety for probably an equal number of people), so taking a benzo can certainly help.

The usual warnings about using a benzo on a regular basis apply.  Also, certain strains of cannabis have been known to cause more or less anxiety depending.  Maybe trying smoking a different strain, if possible?

I feel like this may get more replies from more people with similar experiences over in Cannabis Discussion, so I'm going to move it over there.  CD mods, if you feel this is better for BDD, feel free to shoot it back over here.  

B D D - - > C D


----------



## Valley88

Hmm, well is there a danger somehow in mixing the two? There wouldn't be any drug interactions b/w the 2 would there?

BTW I don't use benzos just for smoking bud. I've been prescribed kpins for about 16 months now and usually only take them @ night as prescribed. I do think taking them PRN before smoking bud could help, but just wondering if anyone thinks that would help or if it has helped them. Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

No danger in mixing the two, it is perfectly safe.  It sounds like you know what doses/dosing frequency works for you as far as benzos go, so I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## RhythmAndFlow

*Edibles + Alcohol*

i searched but didnt find any that involves EDIBLES and alcohol so i posted a new thread and my question is what are the effects? and im going to eat half an edible and drink till im BUZZED only not drunk. Discuss?


----------



## nolys

What is an edible?


----------



## MrGrunge

You'll probably fall asleep/pass out.  Of course, I guess that depends on the strength of the edible.  You'll *definitely* be sedated, though. lol


----------



## ducednig

benzos + weed = a totally different high for me.

its ammaazzing.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

MrGrunge said:


> You'll probably fall asleep/pass out.  Of course, I guess that depends on the strength of the edible.  You'll *definitely* be sedated, though. lol



Yeah this will probably happen depending on how strong you make the brownies, firecrackers, or whatever herb edibles you're making.

Expect more of a body buzz/couchlock.  I've only eaten herb once on Leary biscuits or cheese and crackers and thinking that I'd have to eat 3.0g because I had schwag and had been smoking all week was a naive mistake.  I had times during that night when I couldn't move at all and when it felt as though my arms and legs were made of lead and I did have times when I did pass out and get very confused forgetting I'd taken anything.

Some people make Green dragon with herb and Everclear or Vodka.

If you do drink booze on the edibles don't overdo it.


----------



## Chainer

Well there is no specific thread for it because it is a total YMMV thing.  How strong are the brownies?  What is your personal tolerance?  How much are you drinking?  What are you drinking?  What is your personal tolerance?

Shit like that all the way down to what strain / method / how correctly was it extracted all factor in as well.  Most likely, though, if you are experienced, you will just be very fucked up, if you are inexperienced, you will probably get the spins.


----------



## BlueSmoke

If anyone got access to piracetam you should try it with weed. It's a notroopic that increases the oxygen to the brain and also acetylcholine transportation. So you get higher but in a clearer way, not as drowsy as usual and everything gets more vivid. Pretty cool stuff, search and you shall find..


----------



## RhythmAndFlow

alright thx alot for all ur help guys really appreciate it i will remember what u guys posted when the big night comes along


----------



## Vader

Merged


----------



## Sociable

Came in here, read the first page. Read the last page. Same info same question lol, EXCEPT last poster (BLUESMOKE) told me exactly what I was looking for lol

Nice guys, nice


----------



## StickyChron

Cannabis is such a prominent and seemingly positive thing in my life, I enjoy it above most physical things unfortunately. Because of that, its probably found its way into almost every psychedelic experience I've ever had. I don't think I've ever done a substance and NOT smoked Cannabis before, during, or immediately after. Now that I think about it, thats probably clouded quite a few trips but it is my psychological benzo, my safety net. I love smoking weed on LSD and MDMA especially, those three working in unison feels pretty great. Smoking a blunt to myself while peaking on MDMA has always been another favorite of mine.


----------



## StickyChron

I hope your big night goes as planned. Don't get the spins bro!


----------



## zyNc973

im sure this will fuck you up. id imagine itd be somewhat disorienting. for me i dont think it would be that pleasant, proly would dislike it.


----------



## StickyChron

In retrospect, I wasn't going to say anything, but alcohol and weed really aren't all that cool together. You'd be better off doing a little more of one or the other. If you really don't have much experience with edibles and how they make your stomach feel it might be good to wait a while and see how it sits. Personally, my bitch of a stomach hates alcohol when mixed with edibles. I can smoke and drink all day, but when they party in my stomach together, shit gets rough.

Either way, don't get the spins or poo your pants! haha.


----------



## Valley88

Well the main reason I asked is because lately any time I try to blaze, I really feel like I'm going to die or have a heart attack. At the same time I'm high in a good way, but feeling paranoid as fuck in a BAD way.

Reading this megathread has been good though. I know it's not a good idea to take a benzo when smoking bud every time, for various reasons like addiction, etc. In yall's experiences though, if you had to, is it better to pop a benzo shortly before or shortly after smoking? Plus, weed's never killed anyone has it? I know that's probably a stupid and funny question, but the way it's made me feel lately, it seems legit to ask. 

It's weird because for 4+ years smoking bud always made me relaxed, and almost overnight it took a turn & causes a lot of anxiety. I can clearly tell blazing can still be awesome, but only if I get over the crazy anxiety part it's causing me now.


----------



## euphoricc

weed mixes well with everything hell even food ehhh...................... i say 4 mg suboxone 1 -5 mg of xanax 200mg tramadol  and smoke yaaaaa shitttttttttttt dugggzzzzzzzzzz (all is based on tolerance of course harm reduction is my main reason of posting) bak to bidnezzzzz i personally take 4-8 mg bupe 3-5-mg-xanax ,200mg-tramadol and smokeee like cheech than after i blow my dro i give my wife the dope dick peaceeee hold up ya blueee lightterrrssssss ha h aaaa


----------



## BlueCherokee

*Kanna ~ Herb Spirits*

I just recently ordered some Kanna online and received the 5:1 full spectrum extract that is in liquid form. I'm wondering if anyone knows of or has used any infusions with cannabis or any other type of smoking herb? If so, how many drops do you use and does it work??


----------



## RhythmAndFlow

StickyChron said:


> In retrospect, I wasn't going to say anything, but alcohol and weed really aren't all that cool together. You'd be better off doing a little more of one or the other. If you really don't have much experience with edibles and how they make your stomach feel it might be good to wait a while and see how it sits. Personally, my bitch of a stomach hates alcohol when mixed with edibles. I can smoke and drink all day, but when they party in my stomach together, shit gets rough.
> 
> Either way, don't get the spins or poo your pants! haha.



for sure my friend thx for the words of wisdom i am going to need it and i hope i dont have a sensitive stomach and thx for ur response to my question


----------



## Chainer

Never heard about this, is it a synthetic?  If so, question should be in synthetic thread.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I've never used it but I found this.

http://www.erowid.org/plants/kanna/kanna.shtml

If it's a liquid maybe you should put a few drops in some tea and drink it?


----------



## hyfe

Adderall and cannabis is amazing
Helps calm you down too


----------



## HeavilySedated

Kanna on it's own has a very faint effect profile - think somewhere between the oxygen deprivation and the placebo effect. There's a good reason why all these legal entheogens are legal - they are not psychoactive, at least not in a recreational way. Pursuing those highs is a waste of money and time. 

I can assuredly attest that those plants do not synergize with cannabis. Their effect are so weak on their own, that a cannabis high will just wash over them.

If you want to give your smoking sessions a bit of an edge, there are perfectly good ways to do that. (hint: with other, real drugs)


----------



## Voxide

HeavilySedated said:


> Kanna on it's own has a very faint effect profile - think somewhere between the oxygen deprivation and the placebo effect. There's a good reason why all these legal entheogens are legal - they are not psychoactive, at least not in a recreational way. Pursuing those highs is a waste of money and time.
> 
> I can assuredly attest that those plants do not synergize with cannabis. Their effect are so weak on their own, that a cannabis high will just wash over them.
> 
> If you want to give your smoking sessions a bit of an edge, there are perfectly good ways to do that. (hint: with other, real drugs)



I've read that Kanna on it's own isn't even to be considered recreational.

It's now being observed for containing naturally occurring SSRI's. Assuming that what I'm reading on Erowid isn't bullshit, it's working pretty well for some people, but that's as an everyday medication/supplement type thing. If you're buying Kanna just to get a good buzz going for one night, it won't work.


----------



## Vader

I'm going to merge this with the combos megathread.


----------



## HeavilySedated

Voxide said:


> I've read that Kanna on it's own isn't even to be considered recreational.
> 
> It's now being observed for containing naturally occurring SSRI's. Assuming that what I'm reading on Erowid isn't bullshit, it's working pretty well for some people, but that's as an everyday medication/supplement type thing. If you're buying Kanna just to get a good buzz going for one night, it won't work.



I'm not aware of any therapeutic value, but for the most part kanna is distributed as a recreational high. When I smoke it, I do feel something very subtle, but I can't figure out whether it's a real effect or not. Sure, a joint of kanna does help me unwind at the end of the day, but between that and a recreational drug there's a world of difference. Just my two cents though.


----------



## trammies

Low dose of opiates (maybe just 200mg codeine), tiny amount of alcohol (bottle of beer or two/shot of whiskey or two) and a good joint/spliff/few bong rips, always does the trick for me.


----------



## Voxide

HeavilySedated said:


> I'm not aware of any therapeutic value, but for the most part kanna is distributed as a recreational high. When I smoke it, I do feel something very subtle, but I can't figure out whether it's a real effect or not. Sure, a joint of kanna does help me unwind at the end of the day, but between that and a recreational drug there's a world of difference. Just my two cents though.



Agreed completely. It's a total waste of lung power to smoke it in my opinion.


----------



## trammies

HeavilySedated said:


> I'm not aware of any therapeutic value, but for the most part kanna is distributed as a recreational high. When I smoke it, I do feel something very subtle, but I can't figure out whether it's a real effect or not. Sure, a joint of kanna does help me unwind at the end of the day, but between that and a recreational drug there's a world of difference. Just my two cents though.



So basically... Smoke weed errday?


----------



## Dimitri K.

benzos really kind of suck. I was prescribed xanies a while back. Only real blackout I've ever had in my life. I still can't remember that movie....nor will I ever.


----------



## stonermed

Im Feel weightless I snorted 3.....is this normal


----------



## laCster

snorting benzos and z-drugs is useless...


----------



## shpongle1987

Completely


----------



## deal trees

This is something I must try. Are sleeping pills best taken snorted, orally, or sublingually?


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

Chainer said:


> Took lexapro for a few months and smoked all the while.
> 
> Only side effects were extreme craziness caused by lexapro



What do you mean by extreme craziness?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lexapro has a tendency to cause mania.


----------



## Escapedysphoria

Fuck lexapro and SSRI's in general. Completely useless IMO, unless you have an affinity for completely losing your sex drive and turning into a manic psycho haha


----------



## Pothedd

Everybody's different. Don't provide your opinion and purport it as fact.
Antidepressants can cause mania in those susceptible. Combining it with a mood stabilizer or antipsychotic may prevent it however.

Kanna's main chemical (mesembrine) is an SRI (not selective at all). Therefore it has therapeutic value.
It's barely recreational. I've noticed it's more of an instantaneous antidepressant. It doesn't get you high but it does make you feel normal.
And able.
It really comes in handy, but it's not meant for entertainment.


----------



## Treefa

I love ANYTHING with weed.
All ive done it with is the following: 
1.Codeine/prometh syr--FUCKING AWESOME
2.Xanax- fucking sucks. Xanax dont really give me euphoria anyway..garbage
3.Tramadol- SHIT B FYA
4.dxm- pretty decent esp. if you low on weed, just take a 1stt pr 2nd plateau and smoke a bowl
5.Alcohol- with weed is also FIYA just dont drink too much
6.Ambien- very coo
7.Hydrocodone- fuck...ALL OPIATES are fucking amazing with weed. BUT dont smoke too much cuz it can kinda overtake the opiates feeling( odd that opiates are so much more addictive but you can get more feeling out of weed eh?) noone attack me im talkin bout weak pharm opiates not like heron or nothin.
And thats all that comes to mind 
Peace brothers


----------



## Treefa

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lexapro has a tendency to cause mania.



Idk bout that i was on for like 5 months or so and it is PURE SHIT. Like i still smoked erryday on it, with little noticable change in highs. since i got off it i do enjoy my highs more tho weed pretty much replaced anti ds.
But with nothing like sober..idk man i do feel like im crazy man i think that shit fucked with my head. DAMN YOU SUPER PHARM. If you gonna give me something with withdrawls atleast give me morphine or sometin that gets me high lol


----------



## Treefa

idk man first off i would NEVER Snort ambien. Just thinking about it burns my nasal cavity. and idont remember if i smoked on it or not, i just know it had me fucked up for a good 10 mins lol.
I took em before school. an 1.5 hrs later i was taking notes in history...goddamn everyting was normal one minute but when i looked back at the board...oh shit i sware the writing looked like straigh t russian or something. Pure gibberish. I just acted like i was writing and saw 2 ov everyone in the hall. THAT WAS AWESOME. YOU SEE IN 2s LITERALLY it was fucking epic...like everyones soul was outside their body...damn i wish i could have experimented moe cuz i got very little sensation from it just fucked visionand a lil off balance


----------



## Treefa

deal trees said:


> This is something I must try. Are sleeping pills best taken snorted, orally, or sublingually?



DO NOT SNORT THEM...IT FUCKING HURTS 

http://www.chaobell.net/newgallery/d/2672-4/1256174939289.jpg[img}
i give up i cant get the pic on here


----------



## debaser




----------



## Tillianne

This is my first time mixing medical grade cannabis with Hydrocodone.  Hydrocodone always made me sick, but not now.


----------



## The Rock Monster

IME canabbis or synthetic cannibanoids enhance  the experiences of all the drugs ive done it with. Booze, cocaine, methamphetamines, amphetamines, opiates, whatever really.


----------



## Pothedd

Benadryl, Dramamine, Valerian root, and wine and I'm still not sleepy.
Time to go smoke some medical marihuana.
That should provide the extra push that's required.
Really wish there was something better for sleep.


----------



## Vader

Like Ambien?


----------



## purple_cloud

Vader said:


> Like Ambien?



Depends who you are I think...I get a paradoxical reaction to ambien (so I'm assuming the z-drugs in general) where I'm up all night but feel very uncomfortable...throwing in cannabis didn't help either. I can take the benzos just fine though, and do daily...they aren't a nice "combo" necessarily but I just always take them in combination. Opiates aren't fun without weed (I nod way harder with bud and don't puke as much/at all) and I'm in the weird camp of thinking bud goes well with cocaine...I feel like it evens it out, but doesn't actually destroy the coke high (providing its halfway decent coke at least).


----------



## Vader

Yuck, stims and weed really don't do it for me. Classical stims anyway- MDMA and cannabis is pure win. I also feel that opiates can be fun without weed- I had some fentanyl last night with only a little DPH to counter the itching and it was absolutely lovely.


----------



## purple_cloud

Vader said:


> Yuck, stims and weed really don't do it for me. Classical stims anyway- MDMA and cannabis is pure win. I also feel that opiates can be fun without weed- I had some fentanyl last night with only a little DPH to counter the itching and it was absolutely lovely.



I suppose all of this is a YMMV type of thing. And, I don't really like stimulants at all...d-amp is alright on occasion, and for some reason I enjoy the somewhat decent coke that I can find (over where you are Vader, I doubt there's anything halfway decent at all.) Sounds like a lovely noddy evening though. I can't comment on psychs + cannabis since I've given up on attempting to not have a bad trip at this point, psychs just aren't for me. IME weed makes shroom trips even more frightening and intense, and LSD too much of a headfuck. All the BL psychonauts will definitely disagree with me on that one I'm sure.


----------



## Vader

People really tend to underestimate the effect that cannabis can have on a trip, especially people to whom smoking weed constantly is second nature. Weed can really kick a trip up a notch, and in some cases push you over the edge. I sometimes turn down joints when tripping (much to the confusion and consternation of my friends). It's odd, though, because sometimes I'll smoke loads during a trip and not even notice it. Never mind YMMV, substances can effect the same person in different ways on different occasions. No, there's not much good coke over here, although we have kind of a two-tier market, where "Peruvian" is generally higher quality and more expensive than the run-of-the-mill 15% pure stuff (yes, really, that is average).


----------



## hydrochron

I've been trying bud with kratom lately, when i'm high on kratom I smoke to much.

It's nice smoking on other opiates like hydrocodone. 

Smoking on benzo's is good to. Alpraz, Diaz, Clonaz, Teme, triaz to name a few.


----------



## ganjacheerleader

*Can adderall cancel out your high?*

*I am on adderall for a focusing problem. I take 40 mg every morning. But ive noticed that if I decide to do a lil wake-n-bake right around the time my adderall kicks in, my high feels less potent. Can my adderall cancel out my ganja high, or is it all in my head? *


----------



## axl blaze

yeah it most def can because it's a stimulant, and while marijuana can be both up and down, it is mostly considered something that depresses your nervous system


----------



## delta_9

Pharmacologically, no.


----------



## purple_cloud

This is a basic combination with weed question for the most part, and normally I'd let it hang out on it's own for a while but this stimulant + cannabis combination has been covered numerous times, so I'm going to move this into our MEGA for combination questions. OP, please read through that thread, or use the thread search function, and I'm sure you'll find some answers, or get some new ones.


----------



## laCster

i love smoking weed on amps.  hell, i love smoking weed every time of the day!  but my favorite new combo is lyrica + weed.  the highs morph and instead of being high on weed and high on lyrica, it feels like its one super drug hahaha im really high


----------



## wolverhamptonian

*Benzos and weed*

Hi they folks just after a bit of info on benzos and cannabiss.Is it true that if you take a benzodiazepine before smoking weed it can help with the negative effects of weed IE anxiety and paranoia all help welcomed


----------



## debaser

Yes it's true. But be careful not becoming dependent on benzos!


----------



## Mugz

Going to shift this over the the Cannabis Discussion forum.


----------



## RedRum OG

Yes 100% true. Just tread carefully, don't pop benzos every time you smoke or you'll be strung out in no time. Just make it a special occasion or weekend-only kind of thing


----------



## debaser

And it adds to the buzz too


----------



## wolverhamptonian

cheers fellas apreciated!!


----------



## wolverhamptonian

Diazepam ill be using thinking 15 mgs been on them a while you see fellas!!


----------



## purple_cloud

Hey wolverhamptonian, we have a thread about weed + other drugs here in CD, so I'm going to merge this into there.


----------



## jphades25

Smoking weed a little while after taking Dextromethorphan(DXM) for me makes the trip a little more enjoyable, also it helps with the nausea that the DXM gives, i hate taking it unless i have a bowl or two with it.


----------



## jalapunka

*5 Hour Energy and cannabis*

hello! i'm curious whether anyone else has stumbled across the combination of 5 Hour Energy and weed? it really enhances my work outs. i remain high but very clear and focused.


----------



## Strongheart

I used to do the same but with redbull and weed instead.


----------



## Chainer

second the redbull and trees.  I like to drink creatine and some workout formula while I work out, rather then an energy drink, though


----------



## laCster

a  fatty cup of coffee and a blunt to the dome is my favorite way to start the day


----------



## double ewe

yep, all the time. i almost always use a combination of some stimulant (5hr, redbull, ginseng, coffee, energy gel, etc.) and pot before my workouts.


----------



## Newbierock

If workout means 'heavy video game session' then yeah, this combo does wonders for me too.


----------



## Greenstar420

Newbierock said:


> If workout means 'heavy video game session' then yeah, this combo does wonders for me too.



lol, hell yea def good combo there.  I usually get high after lifting cause if I lift while baked I think way to much.


----------



## Noodle

Those drinks are great if you skip the leafy greens for a week or something.

...flushes you right out!

I am using the drinks sparingly now though.  I like to vary the amount of some ingredients into my regular diet.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

to newbierock

you should get yourself a job as comedian LOL

first post i read today, thanks!


----------



## sekio

Caffeine and marijuana is a combination I've heard called a "hippie's speedball" and I can see why.


----------



## bigben202

Coffee and my vaporizer get's me through the first half of my workday. I blaze on my lunch usually for the second half, then just chill. Anymore then 2 cups of coffee and i feel icky


----------



## TheAzo

As long as you don't tend to get anxiety from weed, that combo works great. If you do, that would be no fun at all.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

I'm thinking about trying the redbull and weed combo just to see how it goes. I should've done it when I was a lightweight and couldn't smoke at night without passing out lol. Now I can pull all nighters super stoned though.


----------



## laCster

whenever im on adderall, i can smoke weed all day


----------



## crestfallen

*Alcohol and Weed...Best marijuana combo ever? What is the best drug combo?*

Getting high after a night of light drinking is probably one of the best combos I have tried thus far. The cannabis keeps the drunken-ness in check so I don't do anything stupid, all while feeling way fucking carefree from the alcohol. A lot of people say opiates and weed are the best together, but for me the weed high completely overpowers the opiate buzz. I prefer my opiates by themselves.

Besides weed combos, what is your favorite chemical combo?


----------



## MrGrunge

I like to get drunk first, then smoke.  If I get stoned beforehand I get too anxious to enjoy the drunk.


----------



## Chainer

[MEGA] Drug combinations with Cannabis

USTSE, Thanks.


----------



## Treefa

Well, my personal favorite is weed and codeine syrup or just opiates in general(syrup is pretty available and cheap). or just weed and alcohol. Some people say it over powers but you must realize that weed is in fact a powerful psychoactive drug with a strong stone to it.
Opiates tend to have more of a light, floaty, goodness feeling that when combined with weed makes me feel just right. I wouldnt go to a party on opiates/weed tho, id rather just close my eyes and drift away(not to sleep, dont waste it you fool!)
Weed is also good with...well pretty much anything


----------



## Empty8787

I love the Weed + Xanax combo. Makes me very relaxed. Oxycodone and weed is a combo I also enjoy.

Right now I'm enjoying the Suboxone + Weed combo and it is very nice


----------



## Empty8787

I've tried the combo and it really did nothing for me. Got high and still felt lazy with no energy.


----------



## Chainer

A little late, but it fits there and I am surprised I didn't catch it earlier.  The new mega thread has been added to the directory in Roose's post.

I promise to try my best to get the Directory in pristine condition and open up some new mega threads to make information easier to find, with FAQS (very basic, unless I have voluntarism) 

anyway -- merged into [Mega] Combinations of Cannabis and other drugs


----------



## tux

I like to use cannabis to take the edge off of a amphetamine trip. It really helps with falling asleep and the anxiety that can be a problem when on amphetamines.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

srsbusinessrofl said:


> Actually, the person who posted as SWIM was posting as someone who literally isn't ME.
> 
> I was the person who was curious about said drugs and my condition. What about with the Hydrocephalus? Also is it okay to ask your credentials? I don't mean to pry but I would like to be as safe as possible.



I am not entirely sure myself.

Have you asked the doctors?  They should be able to tell you what to/not to take.

The pamphlets your medications come with can also give you a general idea of what you can/can't take alongside it/them.  Unfortunately, not many interactions with cannabis and other pharnaceutical drugs have been tested formally, so I don't want to misinform you at all.

Have you tried smoking cannabis before?  If you were to try it now, have you considered going the vaporized/oral route instead of smoking?  Nonetheless, be careful to titrate out small dosages to test for how it is going to effect you.  I believe depending on where your body stands, and what strain you have, it is possible for weed to stimulate or depress you.

==========

Weed Combos:

Weed + buprenorphine:  very good
Weed + alprazolam:  decent, but I don't do benzos frequently
Weed + dexedrine:  very good


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I used to smoke a lot of weed in my teens/early twenties until it started really scrambling my head and sending my thoughts out of control. I've barely touched the the stuff since then and the results have nearly always been negative; kind of sending me into thoughts resembling a 'vipers nest'. Got some Spice in too, with the same result...That is until i very recently discovered combining Spice with MDAI. Now i find that works fantastically & the magic is back without the negatives; the MDAI puts my mind at peace and calm and under control, but still allows introspection & 'creative' or 'insightful' effects of the spice to come through. That was one of things i used to like about weed before things started turning bad. I have found that combining Spice with Etizolam really kills any deep thinking or insight, its just makes me a bit relaxed and gives me the munchies...


----------



## ColtDan

valium + weed is nice

alcohol + weed is quite nice, but very spinny if too much alcohol has been consumed

valium + a bit of alcohol + weed is a wicked combo


----------



## Renz Envy

Weed is too overpowering. My mind thinks too quickly. I can't hold conversations with people, because I'm having a conversation with myself in my own mind.

Weed + Alcohol + LSD made me lose myself in delirium. No panic attack, but I was extremely quiet that night.


----------



## purple_cloud

Lots of good weed in my nice bong, paired with a 1mg lorazepam, 50mg diphenhydramine, and now 15mg oxy nasally (I haven't had this in soo long) and I feel fucking awesome. Good combo indeed (at low safe doses of course, since that's a few CNS depressants.)


----------



## crOOk

Weed+weed has always been a very reliable combination when I'm aiming at getting really really stoned!


----------



## Bagseed

lowdose 2c-e + some nice bud

very mellow, good for lying in bed and listening to music. cool visuals. i usually take the 2c-e intranasally in small bumps prior to smoking/vaping over some time until i think it's enough. mostly the 2c-e dose is low enough that i barely feel the psychedelia from it. then i vape or smoke a decent amount and lay down immediatly.


----------



## Cat-N-Da-Hat

weed and mescaline is far out(same goes for acid and shrooms), weed and PCP is just fucking weird, weed and benzos are great, weed and opiates are o.k.


----------



## papa

cannabis and alcohol..or cannabis and hydrocodone.. I'm not taking any opioids now, so alcohol. Beer mostly but bourbon occasionally. If I've had some wine with my dinner, a joint or bowl afterwards is always nicer.. most other drugs I've taken seem to overrun the cannabis high and so it's wasted.. 

I used to do some heroin back in the day. I didn't smoke much weed during that time because all my money went for smack. If I did get lucky and come across some pot, I noticed that it made the high more euphoric but took the nod away..


----------



## Chainer

today is klonopin, headies, maybe a hard ice-tea or light beer, and a little lyrica.  solid combo.


----------



## crOOk

Renz Envy said:


> I can't hold conversations with people, because I'm having a conversation with myself in my own mind.


I hear you. There's those types of listeners who will just follow your stream of thought as if they were watching a movie. One of my friends is like that and he says he loves when I go on a rant like that.  I'm so lucky, all the rest of my friends, including myself, hate seeing that sort of behaviour from me though. :/ Usually, no matter where I start, I eventually end up explaining how free will is an illusion. I just can't seem to get over that.

Btw I'm not sure if I mentioned it before, but weed + weed makes for an excellent combination. Truly enlightening, it'll really push your life forward. I like to call this combination "the key to success". ^^


----------



## Vader

> maybe a hard ice-tea or light beer


Maybe a Fuzzy Navel or a Pina Colada for the lady?


----------



## deekae1212

*Citalopram, Lorazepam and JWH-018*

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum, this is my first post but I come here often for information and find it very helpful.
To start please don't bitch at me if this is in the wrong place or its been asked before but I have been prescribed Citalopram & Lorazepam for an anxiety disorder and i was wondering is it dangerous for me to smoke Kronic which contains JWH-018, I smoke it with my friends on the weekend, should I give it up or is it ok? I would've asked my doctor but no doubt she would've said no just because my country has a mega problem with synthetic cannabinoids altogether, I want an honest answer from someone who is experienced with benzos.

Thank you


----------



## Cane2theLeft

People are much more likely to get anxiety from certain synthetic cannabinoids than pot and anxiety/paranoia from pot is already common. You don't really have to worry about dangerous interactions with the citalopram or lorazepam but it's just counterproductive to take something that will likely induce or exacerbate your anxiety. If you legitimately want your medication to work, your best bet is to stay away from recreational drugs but if you must, I'd use something that isn't likely to make a psychiatric problem you already experience worse. 

Since this is related to cannabinoids, I'm going to send it over to Cannabis Discussion and I'm betting they'll merge it into one of their mega threads there. If you have any questions about the site, please feel free to Private Message me 

Welcome to BL!



OD>>>>CD


----------



## purple_cloud

Hey OP, welcome to BL! I've been prescribed both citalopram and lorazepam in the past, but never used JWH (the occasion I did use it) during that time (of the SSRI, only the benzo.) I've taken benzos daily for 3-4 years, prescribed either alprazolam or lorazepam during that time...I would say it's "safe" in terms of, give it a try and see how it makes you feel. We really can't tell you how you're going to react to it with the meds in your system...I think it's safe to give it a go, see how it makes you feel, and if it doesn't go well then don't do it again. 

As Cane said, in the best harm reduction advice you shouldn't be using recreational drugs while taking psychiatric ones, but the reality is that many do it, so we are willing to give information about it here. 

This belongs in our MEGA synthetic cannabinoid discussion thread, but I'm going to leave it alone for a day or so to let it get more responses --- although many are going to echo mine and cane's, sometimes when anxiety is the factor, when things are physically safe (as far as we know, RCs are RCs for a reason) reading similar experiences can be very useful.


----------



## deekae1212

Thank you for the quick replies guys.

Yeah I've heard JWH causes anxiety, never experienced it myself but a few of my mates have, I possibly won't touch it then but its nice to know that if i do cave in it isn't going to kill me lol. Thanks for helping my clear this up as im new to benzo (only just got my prescription today).

Have a nice night, im gunna relax, take my pill, watch breaking bad and then crash!


----------



## purple_cloud

^ Ah, be careful with the benzos, I remember my first prescription, almost 4 years ago, and now I'm physically dependent. Lorazepam has been the one that worked best for me, if you have any anxiety related nausea it's incredible for it, that's why I like it so much. I also find little to no desire to abuse it, so all around I hope you enjoy the lorazepam.

I did not enjoy JWH very much, is there any reason (not that I'm condoning you use any drugs or not, since psychiatric meds are present for a reason and recreational drugs should be out of the picture, but I'm not going to be a hypocrite here) you don't just smoke cannabis? Even some of the other JWH blends and known to cause less anxiety than 018, although 018 is the only one I've used. That's another idea, if you do wish to continue using something fun on occasion.

I'd stay away from alcohol though, I find that to go poorly with any and all psychiatric meds I've been near.


----------



## deekae1212

Well for some reason my friends hate weed (probably cause its illegal) and they think JWH is a great alternative, I myself prefer weed, we know what bad affects it can have and I don't see them as a real problem. but i'm a social smoker and if I can't use with them then what's the point right? To be safe while I'm on the meds perhaps I'll just steer clear of anything else, hopefully i'm not on them for as long as you lol. 
And on a closing note benzo's = wow! Im in a very yummy place right now, I best enjoy it though, i heard you build a tolerance very quickly


----------



## Vader

Merged. Welcome, deekae1212. If you want to continue to shoot the shit there's a social thread in Cannabis Discussion where you can talk to loads of really cool, interesting people like me.


----------



## Damien

> cannabis and alcohol


Cannabis always makes the alcohol feel dirty to me. 


> I eventually end up explaining how free will is an illusion. I just can't seem to get over that.


lol I'd love to get stoned with you. We could argue for hours (which you will think could not have been avoided and I will try and convince you that I'm actually choosing to stay and convince you). It will be a viciously beautiful cycle. :D 

I always like these arguments because people have such a hard time accepting that I didn't choose to smack them in the face in the middle of the conversation, it was fate.


----------



## Folley

Shit weed is a must for every drug. I did acid yesterday and didnt have any bud and I thought I was going to lose my mind... Its like the trip was kept bottled in and there was no way to release it. Barely even got any visuals, till I tried to sleep of course  

What goes the BEST with weed though? Shit its a toss up between LSD and MDMA, but probably lucy


----------



## umfree14

xanex is a pretty nasty benzo to get hooked on. especially with no script. i have been clean of em for a couple months but was doing 4-8 mgs per day. mixing with lots of buds and alc. bad times. my wife got pretty fed up. u just wake up and realize you have been in a xanex haze for the last month. seems like time flies.


----------



## EndlessSummer

Definitely definitely definitely I need to either drink or take some benzos with weed next time.

I have had two medical grade strains through the grace of networking, even being a relative newcomer to this world, and every time I smoked recently either alone or by myself without any depressants ended up making me extremely self-conscious and paranoid which is different than usual. Even hanging with friends to do it basically lost all of its flair unless there are a good amount of depressants involved as I can't loosen up to enjoy all the positive things the pot brings to me.

Never have done other hallucinogens with it though. Would like to try either ecstasy or shrooms with weed, but definitely with some depressants in the mix for the aforementioned reasons.

Oh alcohol, I'm sorry I had forsaken thee.


----------



## junkie skumbag

Folley said:


> Shit weed is a must for every drug. I did acid yesterday and didnt have any bud and I thought I was going to lose my mind... Its like the trip was kept bottled in and there was no way to release it. Barely even got any visuals, till I tried to sleep of course
> 
> What goes the BEST with weed though? Shit its a toss up between LSD and MDMA, but probably lucy



Weed and LSD can be fucking crazyyyyyyy 1 bong can cause a nice pleasnt trip into a anxity filled hour or 2 n if you can handle your shit it could cause a very bad trip.......MDMA on the other hand is teh bomb to have weed on inhailing that smoke just feels sooooooooooo gooooooooooooood


----------



## jamesmartin

*Ginkgo Biloba and Pot... Makes you higher ?...*

ok so i found out that supposedly the herb Ginkgo Biloba increases blood flow to the brain by dilating the blood vessels. As a result, the amount of nutrients that flow in and out of the brain increases . 

Now i was wondering , would this have any effect on your high that you experience if you take this herb regularly as instructed?...
 bearing in mind that "In chronic consumers of cannabis, the loss of CB1 receptors in the brain’s arteries reduces the flow of blood, and hence of glucose and oxygen, to the brain. The main results are attention deficits, memory loss, and impaired learning ability."
(source http://thebrain.mcgill.ca/flash/i/i_03/i_03_m/i_03_m_par/i_03_m_par_cannabis.html) . 

Surely increased blood flow would reverse cannabis's side effects created by decreased blood flow to the brain? And as a result your high and tolerance would be much improved? 


Also does anyone have any studies or articles that discuss this topic ? 



I would be really interested in any info that you guys may have  

Also wasnt sure if this would be advanced enough for Advanced drug discussion . Mods , please feel free to move .


----------



## Chainer

tagged

i'm interested, but i doubt it'll work.


----------



## jamesmartin

thanks ch-ch-chchainerrr 

I recently bought some ginkgo bioba around 5 days ago and ive been dosing around 120mg of standardized exctract (has some ratios and shit on the packaging but im stoned and cant be bothered to it right now lol) daily ever since the purchase. 

The reason i bought it was because my weed tolerance was getting huge and id do anything to get it lowered . Heck , i could smoke around 2 bowls of some exos and not even feel the slightest bit high. 

But ye . ever since ive started taking the Ginkgo , i feel like i just dont need as much to get high for some reason . Maybe its just a placebo effect which is very possible in this case. 
I also feel a bit more energetic but meh. Its effects seem to be only just above subtle. 
Ill try and remember to report back in a while after taking the entire 2 bottles i bought. 
Should be around 2 months lol . Soo many :/


----------



## Newbierock

While i'm skeptical, this could be an interesting discovery.
I Like your honesty as well, so many people won't even consider placebo effects.  I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## jamesmartin

mm could be ! 

Im sure people before me have tried it though. With success ? Possibly . The government is probably trying to keep the whole thing on the down low lol ..

haha 

But ya you'll be surprised what iv'e seen some people act under the influence of placebos .


----------



## infectedmushroom

Definitely curious to see how this goes for you.


----------



## Newbierock

If I can find some cheap, i'll join in this little experiment of yours!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Sorry to put a downer on this thread but I have to say I've used gingko many times before when I was younger whilst stoned as a supplement and I can't seem to remember it changing the nature of the high at all. However this is just an anecdote at the end of the day I suppose.


----------



## Chainer

this is what i was expecting, but the more reports we get the better we understand.  Thanks for letting us know AE


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ no probs.

I think the problem with this sort of things is that in theory practice should be the same as theory but in practice it is not. What I am getting at is that theoretically whilst ginkgo might improve blood flow to the brain and counteract a side effect of weed, in practice it probably won't. It's worth trying it and keeping an open mind though.


----------



## jamesmartin

yeah i can probably believe that theres not a very good chance of this working ... 
if it did someone would have found it way before me . 


However, alot of people take gingko and expect to feel effects instantly . Apparently the stuff takes up to a month to work. 

Dont get me wrong it has very subtle instant effects , but the majority of the effects come after a few weeks


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ what effects are you referring to?


----------



## Vader

->MEGA Combos


----------



## DMT4ME

I have personnally taken ginkgo biloba for the same reason at the reccommended dose of 120 mg.  For me it was a bust and needed to smoke just as much.  But after doing more research it has been said that a 240 m/g does 30 minutes before toking will descrease the amount of herb you need to smoke for a great high. good luck


----------



## PepperSocks

jamesmartin said:


> yeah i can probably believe that theres not a very good chance of this working ...
> if it did someone would have found it way before me .
> 
> 
> However, alot of people take gingko and expect to feel effects instantly . Apparently the stuff takes up to a month to work.
> 
> Dont get me wrong it has very subtle instant effects , but the majority of the effects come after a few weeks



I find it doesn't have much effect on it's own but it potentiates just about everything.  Because it enhances cerebral circulation, whatever's in your blood gets more BBB contact.  It sort of acts like a mild version of piracetam in that way.

IME it works best with stimulants/psychedelics, it makes MDMA multiple times better and is a nice complement to amphetamine.  In theory it should work for any psychoactive though.


----------



## Darksidesam

I wasnt sick on it,
So i really enjoyed combining Ketamine with lots of cannabis.
I was soooo Disoriented and Wonky i was loving it LOL


----------



## phatass

for me, smoking weed on psychadelics such as 2Cx, LSD, or 4-HO-MET etc. makes the experience even more psychadelic and visual...

before bed a doobie with some loprazolam, zopiclone and meprobamate gives me a good nights sleep.

I also enjoy combining cocaine with hash, it synergises and evens things out nicely


----------



## Psychonauticunt

I am such a pothead that I will, if possible, work large amounts of cannabis into ANY other drug experience, almost every single time. A few exceptions have been a couple of acid trips where I decided to smoke only at the beginning, and then after 6-7 hours when it started to plateau and come down; otherwise, I will smoke as much as I can comfortably afford to and feel like smoking, which is usually quite a lot when on other drugs.

I can't instantly think of very many drugs it doesn't positively combine with; you can't take as much alcohol and you get more tired, but that's probably for the best anyway. Any sedative effects will go nicely together with downers, and they will easily be overpowered by any stimulants, leaving the other pleasant effects to be felt. Cannabis also reduces nausea, which is unfortunately a factor (at least for yours truly) with quite a few drugs. I have also yet to experience any comedown or hangover-like effect that didn't get at least a little better by smoking some weed. 

The only real negative combination I can think of is smoking lots of weed on psychedelics; I find it tends to make the trip more chaotic and hazy, and contribute significantly to memory loss (and I want to remember my trips, thank you very much). Towards the second half of a trip, when you start sobering up, I've usually found that hits of potent weed will almost "rewind" the trip so you return to the same state of intoxication you were in some 15-40 minutes ago.


----------



## CHILL5392

*Did ecstasy chang weed for anyone?*

I rolled for the first time about 2 weeks ago and a couple days ago and ever since smoking weed has not been the same. Get anxious, i get a crazy head high and just dont feel comfortable anymore. But prior to rolling ive smoked for like 5 years almost every day for about 1. Any way i just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this because on the E forum no one really seemed to relate to this in fact everyone just talked about how they liked to smoke after rolling.


----------



## perKeceT

i have also only rolled once, and i was hella stoned throughout. but it did not change marijuana's effect on me at all, especially negatively. however, psychedelics have changed the weed high for me, however in a positive manner. after a few LSD and mushroom trips i can sense the more psychedelic and 'trippy' side to weed and how it effects my thought processes. this can lead to over thinking sometimes but for the most part it is a good change.


----------



## papa

----> [MEGA] combinations of cannabis and other drugs


----------



## CHILL5392

i was more curious as to ecstasy changing the way a weed high feels, AFTER i had rolled. like days after. I smoked while i was rolling and it honestly didnt feel to do anything. But recently weeks after rolling smoking weed has been much more less enjoyable and ive smoked almost every day for about a year now


----------



## papa

check out the ecstasy discussion forum. you might find some answers there also..

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/forums/22-Ecstasy-Discussion


----------



## etnies

I  weed + benzo's.....every drug that was ever in me was mixed with weed b/c mentally I think weed enhances everything....all in my head but o well


----------



## Chainer

^ ay, 4mg kpin and a whole lotta hash and bubble kush sir.


----------



## laCster

weed goes good with anything seriously.  i honestly havent tried  one drug i haven't enjoyed smoking weed constantly on


----------



## etnies

Chainer said:


> ^ ay, 4mg kpin and a whole lotta hash and bubble kush sir.



I can only get my hands on boring alprazolam  I'm sick of it...In dreams it speaks to me of the truth that means reality


----------



## saberhead

*Zoloft and Hash? Not getting high*

Hey everyone-

      Im a 26 year old female and a regular MDMA user. I have severely fucked myself up from abusing this drug. I usually do it once a month, about 50 mgs, and then this month, I did it 2 or so times, and the 2nd time I did it, I did waaaaay too much for my body, and had a very out of this world roll that was extremely unpleasant. Now I have extreme and severe depression and anxiety. Stupid me. Im taking a year long break.

My doctor prescribed me zoloft and in very very tiny doses since I seem to be extremely chemically sensitive to all drugs. I smoke bubble hash my boyfriend has and usually it gets me super stoned, very very good and relaxed, I have no anxiety and my depression totally lifts. I have an interest to do things again and go out and be active. Im not hyper or anything but Im just much happier. All in all, hash works for me.

Since I got on the zoloft for the past 3 days I noticed my tolerance has gone down.I dont get as high from the same amount. I even tried smoking more and its like theres just a buffer that wont allow it, so I can only get to a certain high and thats it, and its not very much.

Any ideas as to why? In my logic, zoloft helps with seratonin and dopamine receptors...but I thought weed/hash only went to cannabanoid receptors? Is there a link between weed smoking and seratoning/dopamine release? Anyone know some neurotransmitter science behind it?


----------



## Chainer

cannabis and ssris/snris have not shown any specific reactions - I'd blame a lot of any sort of zaps or depression directly to your regular mdxx use.

Zofloft just downregulates serotonin selectively, it won't fuck much with cannabis, though it will with other similar drugs.  Yes, there is a link between smoking and neurotransmitter release, specifically in the mesolimbic system, but that can occur with ANYTHING that makes you happy or excites you.  So, the smell of cannabis alone can potentially release the type of chemical signals you are talking about.

I'd blame tolerance.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I take Zoloft and I still get high...  Nothing changed how much I feel the effect of Cannabis except my tolerance.  Tolerance is to blame here.


----------



## CombatWombat

50mg of MDMA a month, done twice, felt fucked up?  I've done ~200mg every 2 weeks and I have been absolutely fine...though now I am taking a long break so I roll harder. 

Your body is either very sensitive or that's not MDMA.  SSRIs have never effected pot for me, but I smoke a lot.


----------



## Vader

Merged.


----------



## Galaxy Rise

*Marijuana and Aniracetam?*

Hey everyone,

I recently stopped taking Pramiractam due to a tolerance. As well as purchasing Pramiracetam 6 weeks ago, I also got some Aniracetam. My initial experiences with it were disappointing: a mild anti-anxiolytic affect was felt, but it was overcome by the tiredness that lingered on. The majority of my nootropics tenor has subsequently been solely Pramiracetam.

But lately I’ve switched purely to Aniracetam. I started to notice other aspects to it: the anti-anxiolytic affects and anti depressive affects were so apparent, tasks are perceived with such simplicity, and an urge to be creative is clear. With Pramiracetam you are thinking forward, but Aniracetam you think up.

Since about two months ago I’ve been indulging in marijuana on the odd occasion – perhaps like once every two weeks. I had previously quit smoking maijuana due to the adverse affects being most apparent – anxiety, depersonalization, low self-esteem etc. I decided, however, to treat it differently and only smoke in moderate doses and at moderate intervals.

So too I have been exploring the knowledge of Eastern theology – Alan Watts, J.Krishnamurti, George Harrison’s indulgence in it and so on. Also meditating daily.

I smoked the most marijuana then I probably have since resuming indulgence, and the anxiety that put me off resumed. When this happens, it’s this crippling voice of self doubt telling myself that “you’re just deluding yourself” and so on. But for a period, with what seemed to transcend time, was out there. This raw primal emotion with the rest of the Cosmos that has only been previously a secondary emotion of appreciativeness based on logic stimulation. There is nothing to fear if there is no you. I felt I was at the gates of this enlightened feeling that words cannot express. But I wasn’t quite there yet. Is marijuana still a mild psychedelic and can induce similar oneness, ego death feelings that LSD produces. Afterwards, all my current ‘problems’ were so simple. Fear is all within. I felt that if I were to indulge in a psychedelic, it’d answer the question that plagued Einstein: “Is it me or are the others crazy?”

Or, alternatively, has Aniracetam combined with marijuana induced manic like symptoms and I’m doing an Isochroma?

“The real hopeless victims of mental illness are to be found among those who appear to be most normal. "Many of them are normal because they are so well adjusted to our mode of existence, because their human voice has been silenced so early in their lives, that they do not even struggle or suffer or develop symptoms as the neurotic does." They are normal not in what may be called the absolute sense of the word; they are normal only in relation to a profoundly abnormal society. Their perfect adjustment to that abnormal society is a measure of their mental sickness. These millions of abnormally normal people, living without fuss in a society to which, if they were fully human beings, they ought not to be adjusted.”
― Aldous Huxley, Brave New World Revisited


----------



## papa

merged..


----------



## itaintreggieham

CombatWombat said:


> 50mg of MDMA a month, done twice, felt fucked up?  I've done ~200mg every 2 weeks and I have been absolutely fine...though now I am taking a long break so I roll harder.
> 
> Your body is either very sensitive or that's not MDMA.  SSRIs have never effected pot for me, but I smoke a lot.


 
8( I used to take 5 or 6 pills everytime I rolled, every weekend sometimes weekdays even...

But to relate this to this thread. I don't think weed and cocaine is a good mix. I have read that it increases the damage to the heart and when I snorted coke and smoked weed I felt like my heart was gonna explode, I got dizzy, almost blacked out , and heard ringing in my ears and it gave me an anxiety attack and before then I never felt like that at all so I wouldn't mix the two.


----------



## F1n1shed

Honestly if your a pot head, or near daily smoker weed goes good with EVERYTHING. Ime it goes better with downers and psychedelics than with stimulants, but some people like getting geeked out and smoking as well.


----------



## Pothedd

Pot for the coke comedown is a must, but if you hit it when you're gakked your heart freaks out. Mine does at least.
However, THC is apparently a mild vasodilator, and helps reverse some of the vasoconstriction from yay.


----------



## Bkhaze

*cannabis w/ psychedelics*



Psychonauticunt said:


> Towards the second half of a trip, when you start sobering up, I've usually found that hits of potent weed will almost "rewind" the trip so you return to the same state of intoxication you were in some 15-40 minutes ago.



Weed is a must for any trip because of this, besides dmt. I do like to smoke a bit of weed after a hit or two of dmt, but it isn't a necessity for me like it is with some longer lasting psyches.


----------



## woamotive

I really do like mixing benzos with my weed (and I do smoke good weed...locally grown - etc etc. *in ideal conditions* - thus switching weed [source] is not applicable as an option). However, I do not always do this --> only at night time. I take benzos every night to sleep (and yes, I have a dependence on them: however, it is not yet physical - ie. I do not get w/d symptoms. I am only psychologically dependent). I smoke during the day 1 - 3 times, and also at night time to sleep. 

I also like to combing marijuana with opiates (I'm also an opiate addict: I only recommend that a non opiate user would mix the smallest of amounts, as opiate addiction or dependence is not worth the good feeling of combining the two (in the long run]). I'd say if one wanted to mix these (w/o a tolerance to opiates) to mix the weed with something like 5-15 mg Vicodin - depending on the individual, what they can handle, want to achieve, etc. , or 5 - 10 mg Oxycodone (either Pure Oxycodone ER/IR or combo, Percocet). 

(and me personally: I love to combine weed, 50 - 80mg adderall ['Throughout the day'... to stay 'awake' or 'peppy'], Heroin [to not feel like dying - ie. to avoid w/ds], and 1mg clonazepam oooor 1mg lorazepam...or 1mg alprazolam - to avoid anxiety *IF needed*)


----------



## Folley

*Laced Weed*

So we all know is makes 0 economic sense for a dealer to sell you marijuana that was laced with another drug and sell it as weed, it would just be too expensive


but it is possible to put other smoke-able chemicals in weed to get you extra fucked up, whether you did it your self, or someone else did, and even if it is less efficient, hell its fun aint it?

So who here has smoked some weed that was ACTUALLY laced, not just some strong shit that made you freak out?


Ive tried chewy once or twice (weed laced with powdered crack) and its pretty much a waste of coke, other than making your mouth a little numb from smoking and a slight rush and coke high, it didnt do much
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QZ_lTTvGyU



lets keep the discussion to smoking laced weed only, Im pretty sure talking about how to lace bud is against the rules


----------



## freddy47

I smoked weed laced with opium once. It was pretty nice.:D


----------



## freehugs

I lace my bud with kief :D


----------



## Folley

I put a some black tar H on a weed  bowl once  and just held the lighter under it, didnt work 



freehugs said:


> I lace my bud with *hash* :D



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxv-niwM15I


----------



## kaywholed

i lace joints with ButaneHoneyOil.


----------



## Folley

I usually just put honey oil on bowls, I love the way it melts into the weed!


but lets try to keep this to weed laced with non-THC products only...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I'm planning on lacing my weed with opium next year (both will be grown in the great outdoors next season) just for fun.


----------



## muvolution

shit, I lace my hash with weed...

but, I've smoked Opium on weed several times.... rubbing opium on a paper then rolling a joint is by far the best method, it works for BTH also. 
I've probably smoked just about every conceivable drug with weed. Crack. Coke. Opium. et al. 

As far as laced weed goes, though. I don't know if this shit I smoked was laced with sherm (PCP) but it smoked up really strange and all 3 of the people who were smoking all freaked out with similar hallucinations and shit...  I am still really doubtful as to what went on because I was just so fucked up, but I'm pretty sure it was laced as I have since tried MXE which is similar to PCP and I have to say it is very similar.


----------



## Folley

muvolution said:


> As far as laced weed goes, though. I don't know if this shit I smoked was laced with sherm (PCP) but it smoked up really strange and all 3 of the people who were smoking all freaked out with similar hallucinations and shit...  I am still really doubtful as to what went on because I was just so fucked up, but I'm pretty sure it was laced as I have since tried MXE which is similar to PCP and I have to say it is very similar.



I once had an experience a bit like that, but I really doubt it had PCP on it. The fact it only lasted like 20 mins before fading into a regular weed high makes me think it either had a litttlleee bit of salvia in it, or I just freaked out lol... after trying salvia at low doses though it did kinda remind me of that time, anxious and weird feeling with slight visual distortions


----------



## muvolution

This lasted about an hour, hour and a half. It was quite fucked up. 

All i could do was rock back and forth saying alternately "god" and "fuck" and I didn't even know I was doing it - I went and hid in my studio and the chick I shared it with told me later. She is now my fiance, but I have no idea how that happened, after some of those times.


----------



## Medicator

*THC's effects on antidepressant efficacy*

First of all I'd like to extend my greetings to all in the Bluelight community. I've been a lurker for several years and appreciate the knowledge I've gained.  Now on to my question: Does THC interfere with the action of reuptake-inhibiting (5HT, DA, NE) antidepressants? Would a couple weekend bowls, for instance, have any serious impact on the efficacy of my medications?  I know that the CB receptors modulate dopamine and norepinephrine to some extent, but my knowledge ends there. My psychiatrist said that marijuana can "reverse the effects of antidepressants", but I strongly doubted this statement (though I do agree that the overuse of weed can potentially have deleterious effects on a psychological level). If it helps, I'm currently on Effexor and Wellbutrin.


----------



## Jibult

Raid. Extra strength wasp killer. That shit will get you higher than you've ever been in your life before, and it might do the rest of us a favor as well.


What you do is, you take your nug before you break it down, right. Then douse that shit with the Raid. I mean fucking dripping wet. Let the shit dry for an hour or two, then break it down like you normally would  and twist it up in a blunt. Don't forget to lick your fingers to get all that extra Raid'y goodness off your fingers, it might help you catch a buzz quicker.

For an extra measure, after you're done twisting your laced blunt, get a bottle of NyQuil Flu & Cold. Dip the Raid-blunt in it. Put the blunt in the freezer for 30min-1 hour. Take it out and it should be ready to smoke.


Please, all you smokers that lace your weed, try this shit. You won't be disappointed with the  outcome, and neither will the rest of the  marijuana-smoking community either.



Disclaimer: This post is not serious and I hold no responsibility for any idiot dumb enough to lace their weed with anything. Fucking retards.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

muvolution said:


> shit, I lace my hash with weed...
> 
> but, I've smoked Opium on weed several times.... rubbing opium on a paper then rolling a joint is by far the best method, it works for BTH also.
> I've probably smoked just about every conceivable drug with weed. Crack. Coke. Opium. et al.
> 
> As far as laced weed goes, though. I don't know if this shit I smoked was laced with sherm (PCP) but it smoked up really strange and all 3 of the people who were smoking all freaked out with similar hallucinations and shit...  I am still really doubtful as to what went on because I was just so fucked up, but I'm pretty sure it was laced as I have since tried MXE which is similar to PCP and I have to say it is very similar.



Was that your own opium or was it bought from a dealer? The only reason I ask is because I think most of the 'opium' sold by dealers is actually some other opiate. Did that method work well when you smoked it with the weed or did you find it to be a bit of a waste?


----------



## muvolution

it was real opium. It always worked best to smear the paper with it in a thin layer then twist one up with some tobacco and weed.


----------



## Chainer

----> merged


----------



## Chainer

opium, roxi 30s, oc 80s, coke, synthetics, etc.  Like others, at some point or another, I've smoked a solid amount of drugs on weed - smart or not.  Given, most of the time they aren't my drugs, but my friends... I wouldn't waste a majority of these drugs by lacing weed with it.

I also did the same with the opium - i've smoked it on blunt wraps and used it as a seal, and also dripped on top of bud

also, Jib, i love raid blunts.  Oh yeah. 8)


----------



## Axed

Put some DMT in a joint recently, but it wasn't really enough to do much (Although it should be mentioned that I was already tripping at the time so subtle effects may have gone unnoticed). Otherwise, the only thing I lace my weed with is tobacco (8


----------



## Chainer

-- > merged into COMBINATIONS mega thread


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

THe combo of ganja with :

*cocaine and alcohol provided a very interesting intermittent effect of sensations, and shifting sounds...when I smoked a fat zoot on top of these 2 others, I felt really buzzed, and the alcohol hit me gently every so often.

* ganja with mushrooms - fuck me this really makes the mushrooms kick in that bit extra, that bit quicker, and if my visuals have disappeared, when I smoke a joint they come back for a while.

* when I smoke ganja while I'm drunk it only works out nicely for me, if I smoke, drink, smoke, drink... if I drink more than 3/4 beers then take a bunch of blasts on a biffta - the room starts spinning and I feel nauseous.

* The combo of weed with MDMA, well usually I'm so fucked that I don't need a joint...and I also don't have the saliva capacity to actually finish rolling a zoot. SO I'm not sure!! It's been a while...as far as I remember it barely touched me while mandied up.


----------



## Jibult

Chainer said:


> also, Jib, i love raid blunts.  Oh yeah. 8)




Me too. They exterminate pesky household pests, and in an ironic twist they get rid of retarded weed-smokers too.

Fuckin' love 'em, don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

I think cannabis combines well with just about anything and, provided you're not prone to paranoia or panic attacks while stoned, is a good addition to any drug experience. For me, this boils down to a few points:

1) Cannabis is sufficiently mild not to overpower most other drugs, and usually you'll mainly feel the effects of the cannabis in areas not affected by the other drug; eg. cannabis will not (or will barely) reduce stimulation from anything other than a tiny amount of speed, but will increase euphoria and you will usually feel the "high" without the "stone" or physical sedation.
2) Cannabis has excellent qualities in alleviating many of the side effects that arise from most recreational drugs. Jitters or muscle spasms, nausea, headaches, anxiety, general ill feelings, insomnia, lack of appetite... Cannabis helps with all of these.
3) Cannabis often helps me relax and brings a touch of common sense to the fucked up junkie in me screaming for more drugs. Whether it's alcohol, speed, ecstasy or whatever, being stoned usually makes me less likely to re-dose on the other drug. I will feel both sufficiently fucked at the current dose and self-conscious about taking more when I don't need to.

That said, I could imagine cannabis would not go well with certain people who experience paranoia or anxiety if mixed with amphetamines or psychedelics. I also generally recommend smoking less during the intensive (first half) of a psychedelic trip, as in my experience it both induces memory loss (which you don't want while tripping!) and causes your thoughts to "loop", leading to a more confusing trip where you find yourself unable to move on from difficult concepts and thoughts.
While tripping I smoke a little bit in the beginning to alleviate the physical bodyload and relax, and then during the plateau, as I find it "rewinds" the trip slightly, bringing more vivid visuals and stronger sensations.
With low doses of opioids I would also recommend against smoking lots, as it can easily overpower the feelings. This is even more true of benzodiazepines, where the temptation to redose as "I can't feel a thing" is often substantial.


----------



## Dimitri K.

I've taken valium to calm myself down a little bit. I mostly just like having it there though as there have been a couple times that I really could have used it and did not have any


----------



## EndlessSummer

Speed + cannabis and I'm having so much fun. A little more paranoid and self-conscious, but definitely a lot more focused, not as easily distracted, and a lot of energy to jog or have fun with not much risk of falling asleep.


----------



## jeremysdemo

jamesmartin said:


> ok so i found out that supposedly the herb Ginkgo Biloba increases blood flow to the brain by dilating the blood vessels. As a result, the amount of nutrients that flow in and out of the brain increases .
> 
> Now i was wondering , would this have any effect on your high that you experience if you take this herb regularly as instructed?...
> bearing in mind that "In chronic consumers of cannabis, the loss of CB1 receptors in the brain’s arteries reduces the flow of blood, and hence of glucose and oxygen, to the brain. The main results are attention deficits, memory loss, and impaired learning ability."
> (source http://thebrain.mcgill.ca/flash/i/i_03/i_03_m/i_03_m_par/i_03_m_par_cannabis.html) .
> 
> Surely increased blood flow would reverse cannabis's side effects created by decreased blood flow to the brain? And as a result your high and tolerance would be much improved?
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have any studies or articles that discuss this topic ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would be really interested in any info that you guys may have
> 
> Also wasnt sure if this would be advanced enough for Advanced drug discussion . Mods , please feel free to move .


 yes there are many studies on the topic, in fact the more recent ones show quiet the opposite effect of on the brain (eg. better long term memory which obviously would relate to better ability to learn.)
I don't know how old ^^this ^^ study is but there is no "loss of CB1 receptors in the brain’s arteries" their firing pattern is simply interrupted, this also happens naturally with Anandamide which some research seems to indicate is used in a similar manner to produce long term memories.
I doubt increasing blood flow will reduce tolerance, tolerance is built up by the receptors downregulation themselves not any resulting blood loss, it could however effect the intensity of the high as any physical deficiency has been known to do detrimentally.

keep shinin

jerm %)


----------



## adillonm15

*Valium to help my weed*

So here's the deal, my girlfriend invited me to stay the night at her place this weekend.
She's gonna wanna smoke pot, and I'd love to with her if it didn't make me anxious.
So if I took Valium before smoking with her would I be fine?

I have a good deal of valium on hand. I don't have much experience with it...ive taken in it about 5 times...but seem to have a natural tolerance. I can take 40mg and feel calm and a lillte relaxed....completely coherent with all motor skills in place.

I even took 40 MG the other day and drank a 40oz and a had a few shots. I felt drunk but really happy too, and didn't blackout much at all, I remember 90% of the night.

So how much Valium should I take before I smoke with her and would it help? I get VERY anxious and paranoid on weed these days.


----------



## Darksidesam

Hey
i like to get stoned on my own,
I enjoy weed but if i dont trust someone im around very well i get para / edgy/ anxious

so i tend to smoke with a select few people
or 
i vape alone, i got a vapour seeing as i like being stoned alone,

Anywho i do still get twitches and other anxiety from it,
I took two 10mg roche valliums last night,
then got stoned.

It completely took the anxiety away! so much so, i took advantage of this that i put twice as much weed in my vapour and got sooooooooooo stoned lol


----------



## papa

merged...


----------



## MrIrons324

*Passing out after smoking too much?*

Okay, so first thread, also unsure where I should have started this so if it needs moving, move it =)

So last night, I took a small dose of amphetamine (Gas) to go to the pub with friends. Only had 80mg (Weighed out using 0.001 scales) and was fine for most of the night. Few drinks as well, but I was driving so didn't have more than 3-4 over a course of about 5-6 hours. After the pub closed, went back to a friends and decided to smoke some ganja. Rolled up a few joints, smoked them and felt pretty normal, stoned, but nothing out of the ordinary (Have been smoking for ~5 years). Rolled one more, shared that around and felt right cooked after that. Still OK though, sat and talked for a while longer, then decided to get up and go home. Felt pretty spacey when I stood up, but still nothing out of the ordinary. 

However, after walking about 10-15 metres from the backyard to the front of the house, I started to feel very strange. Body started to feel heavy, lightheaded and vision started to spin (Similar to the spinning feeling that comes from lying down in the dark when you're too drunk). Spinning got worse, like my whole field of vision began spinning really really fast around me. Called out to my friends for help, they said I looked fine and nothing weird... All of a sudden I was shaking because I couldn't hold my balance, then blacked out. Woke up around 30 seconds later to slaps in the face from my friends, completely disoriented and confused. Feeling pretty whacked out and a pain in my head (hit the concrete on the way down), tried to stand up and assess what happened. Not 30 seconds to a minute later, I woke up on the ground again after losing consciousness again. Friends desperately trying to keep me awake as I was now making noises whilst unconscious. Whilst out I was in a dream like state, pleasant images and feelings rushing through my head, even though I was laying face down on concrete in the pouring rain... 

Anyway. After being woken this time I comprehended that something was seriously wrong. Took 10 minutes to attempt to regain my composure and keep walking home, and tried again to walk. Didn't make it 10 steps before I was out again. This time all I remember is saying I needed to stop because my entire body felt like lead. Trying to lift my legs was impossible, and it felt like my arms were being pulled to ground, then, wake up on the road this time getting slapped again. Spent 30 minutes sitting in the gutter, still feeling very weighted and out of it. After this I stood up and with assistance, managed to make it home where my friends sat and talked to me for about an hour to keep me awake. Felt better after this, and managed to get to sleep OK and woke up in the morning feeling normal, asides from the headache where I hit the ground. 

From what I can understand, it's pretty well impossible to overdose on THC. However, the amphetamine I took tested positive (Mandelin reagent) for Ketamine, which I have taken before (Generally by accident as it was laced into pills). I have never smoked large amounts of marijuana whilst under the effects though. 

I may be talking nonsense now, but is it possible for your brain to overdose on Dopamine? No doubt I already had large amounts of Dopamine in my brain due to the amphetamine/ketamine I had previously taken, so is it possible for the massive dopamine rush I got from smoking weed to overwhelm consciousness? 

I do not/was not taking any other drugs i.e prescription medication/pharms. I've been taking amphetamines for around 3 years now, and have taken significantly large amounts before without any form of trouble, and have also smoked vast amounts after big nights.I have never lost consciousness before, apart from getting knocked out physically. 

It would be awesome if anyone can shed some light on this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sega420

if it was anything to do with the amphetamines i seriously doubt you'd have trouble moving


----------



## papa

merged..


----------



## MrIrons324

Update over my last post. Through more comprehensive testing and other user experiences the amphetamine was not laced with ket, larger possibility I gave myself some degree of hypertension and spun myself out from playing with both ends of the spectrum. No further adverse effects, so no worries!


----------



## LOGan1314

My favorite combination with weed is methamphetamine. I use meth probably once a month so my tolerance is usually low....but damn it's amazing it like turns weed into crack makes it soooo addicting to me i smoke everything i got


----------



## bpchick

*Cannabis and Psychiatric Drugs (Lamictal + Topamax)*

Hi everyone,

This is my first post so I'm sorry if I offend anyone or make any stupid remarks.

I'd like to know if anyone who is currently or has been using psych drugs (mood stabilizers/ anti psychotics etc) mixes them with weed.

I've been on Lamictal (Lamotrigine) for a year and also Topamax and haven't done any street drugs since then, so I'd like to know if any of you has had the experience of doing weed or coke while on meds.

I'd appreciate any input.

thanks

BPchick

Btw


----------



## Chainer

-------> Cannabis and Other Drugs

merged


----------



## Sega420

gotta say i really really enjoy acid with my ganja. 
canny beat flying high as fuck after about 5 bong hits of kief and countless vape hits while tripping your face off to some beats.


----------



## THE HZA

*favourite drug to smoke chronic on?*

I have a history of ingesting illicit substances (if I'm comfortable with them) and then taking some bong chops or smoking a joint whilst peaking. I feel as though sometimes it can react well with the aforementioned substance and propel the experience into a territory I've never been before. Other times, not so much. What I'm wondering is... what's your favourite drug to smoke on? Do you experience dramatic differences like I do?


----------



## papa

merged..


----------



## THE HZA

gad dammit.... made this thread today.... close dat ishh


----------



## Rigs

1. Heroin + Clonazepam + Bud
2. Cocaine (IV) + Methamphetamine + Bud
3. Ecstasy + 5-HTP & Vit. C + Bud


----------



## corelight

*Nootropics + Weed = bad combination*

Hey guys,

I just wanted to share my experience after seeing this old post here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/archive/index.php/t-123147.html

Yesterday I had the following:

The night before I Bacopa Gold and 500mg of L-Tryptophan
Woke up and 2 hours after doing so I had: 100mg DMAE, 500mg L-Carnitine (alcor), 1200 Omega 3, 100mg Rhodiola.

About 2-3 hours after taking that I then took 2g of Piracetam and Alpha GPC choline 600mg

About 5 hours after that I had about 1 1/2 bag from a vape. Then I had about 1/3 of a very potent brownie. About a hour and hour later my heart started to pump really fast and I thought I was going to die. It started to calm down a bit but then the brownie kicked in. My heart was pumping so hard it was hurting and felt like electric shocks in my heart, I was if not near having a heart attack.

I went to the emergency room and could barely stand it, they made me fill out paperwork and sit in the waiting room for a half in hour before they finally let me come in to check my blood pressure, it was at 170 which was high but not high enough for them to care and put my back in the waiting room, I just decided to leave and went back home and tried to sleep and relax for the rest of the night. I still feel like I have some of the effects from yesterday and am debating going to the Dr but I'm honestly not sure what they would be able to do other then tell me not to take all that again. My current blood pressure as I type this is 108 over 70, but everytime I get up and walk around it will shoot up to 140 and I don't have a baseline to compare to so I'm not sure if that is normal for me. I'm a healthy 21 year old with no previous health ailments. Despite my low blood pressure I still feel like my heart is pumping too hard but maybe its just me     subconsciously paying more attention to it after yesterdays events. I feel like it is pumping at a normal rate but it is just pumping harder than it should be.

I was considering taking aspirin but I read that Omega 3 can help significantly with your heart so I'm gonna go ahead and take some and finish my tea and take it easy for the rest of the day. I just wanted to share my experience with all of you so nobody here or anybody who perhaps finds this post off google makes the same mistake. As to what specifically caused the high blood pressure and pain in my heart I'm not 100% sure but since I've had the other supplements before + weed it was clearly the piracetam which had the biggest effect on me. I'm going to lay off everything for at least today and perhaps the next few days hopefully it should all wear off. Anybody here have any recommendations?


----------



## Vader

Merged


----------



## Artificial Emotion

willow11 said:


> VERY BAD idea IMO. Take a highly addictive drug so you can handle the effects of a much milder drug....is stupid. Not only do you run the risk of developing addiction to Xanax, but also a 'fake' addiction to weed. I would be asking why I get nervous/edgy when I smoke...or I wouldn't smoke.



I really agree with this. I've seen so many advise to use benzos and it is easier and much more pleasant to be able to get high anxiety free, but really in the long term it's such a bad idea. However if you're smoking just very occasionally, like once a week, then therapeutic doses shouldn't do much harm IMO. It's just that when it turns into daily use that things start becoming risky.


----------



## Utahrd

I would take benzos now and then when my friends would offer them to me, and we'd be smoking weed all night long.  The weed kinda made me seem awkward to them, like I never knew how to properly get in on any conversation.  when I'd be on benzos though, I just flowed with everything and managed to blend in without pissing people off.  But I don't really pursue benzos, cause I have a family member in rehab right now for xanax.


----------



## thiz master

Why do you guys throw all these topics into one? I have to go through 11 pages to find the one thing I was actually interested in


----------



## Damien

^ You could always Search the thread.


----------



## papa

lol..greenlighters..


----------



## realxsalo

Weed + Cocaine its fuckin horrible... awful dysphoria and crippling anxiety.
Weed alone = Good
Weed + booze = Awesome, increased music apreciation and a unbelieve aphrodisiac effect
Weed + Ambien = Great, intense psychodelic effects and good sleep, but I still prefer the weed+alcohol combination

I would love to try some opioid with weed


----------



## Chesh

*Cannabis + Caffeine for a night out?*

When I go to raves and such, I either do MDMA or remain sober. If I like the music I don't feel the need for alcohol or drugs, if anything alcohol just numbs the buzz I get from dnb. MD obviously makes great music even better.

Anyway, when I'm going out "clubbing" the music is usually shit and I'm just going to socialise with mates, so I usually get drunk otherwise I don't enjoy dancing to the terrible shitty charts music.

But I was thinking, I much prefer weed to alcohol but the reason I can't really go to a club and get stoned is because I'll get tired. So what if I buy some pure caffeine powder, do a bomb of about 200mg and then smoke some weed in the club or visa versa? Do you guys reckon it will work? I've heard accounts of people mixing caffeine and weed saying it worked but I wondered if anyone here has any experience, and whether anyone knows if it would be best to bomb the caffeine before or after I smoke some weed.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

You can try it but I just don't think caffeine and cannabis is a good combination. That caffeine dose admittedly isn't massively high, although it could precipitate feelings of anxiety. 

Why not just find yourself a nice sativa strain with a soaring high? Like some Durban Poison for example. There are plenty of strains to choose from. That is unless you can only get dealer shite.


----------



## Chesh

Yeah 200mg isn't too high, I'm hoping it will just perk me up a bit. And these days I've become pretty good at combating any anxiety I get from smoking too much weed, it used to be a bit of a problem but now I just keep positive vibes and remind myself I've smoked something which can make you paranoid or anxious, then I just end up really fucking high.

And over here sometimes some good shit comes along every now and then, but we never get to pick and choose between different strains of weed our dealers just say "it's good shit" and we smoke it then see what happens. The weed we've been getting for the past few months has usually been pretty potent compared to the homegrown shit we were getting. But if I said to a dealer "I'd like a sativa strain, perhaps some durban poison?" they probably wouldn't even know what sativa and indica are.


----------



## Starshowers

Chesh said:


> Yeah 200mg isn't too high, I'm hoping it will just perk me up a bit. And these days I've become pretty good at combating any anxiety I get from smoking too much weed, it used to be a bit of a problem but now I just keep positive vibes and remind myself I've smoked something which can make you paranoid or anxious, then I just end up really fucking high.
> 
> And over here sometimes some good shit comes along every now and then, but we never get to pick and choose between different strains of weed our dealers just say "it's good shit" and we smoke it then see what happens. The weed we've been getting for the past few months has usually been pretty potent compared to the homegrown shit we were getting. But if I said to a dealer "I'd like a sativa strain, perhaps some durban poison?" they probably wouldn't even know what sativa and indica are.



Well the poster likely meant just grow yourself a specific strain.  However, I'm not much for 'strain talk' - weed is weed.  The caffeine will indeed combat the drowsiness of course.  That being said neither caffeine or weed have ever been party drugs for me.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I used to think all weed was pretty much all the same until I started growing different strains myself. If you're just getting dealer weed then I wouldn't be surprised if it all seems similar though.

Apart from trying a different strain I don't really have any other suggestions tbh.


----------



## Chesh

Hopefully someday it will legalised here in the UK and I'll be able to stroll on down to my local coffee shop and pick up a specific strain.

Until then I'll have to stick to the generic shit.

My mate once brought some Amnesia Haze back from Amsterdam I think that's mostly a sativa strain, gave me the most powerful giggles I've ever had. I got up about 10 times to leave my room but kept falling to the floor laughing and would end up back in my chair and all my mates would be laughing too. Good shit.


----------



## Folley

I buy from a dealer, and I can pick from like 5+ strains at a time...

Sativas are always the best, you just cant grow a really dank indica... hybrids sure


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Chesh said:


> Hopefully someday it will legalised here in the UK and I'll be able to stroll on down to my local coffee shop and pick up a specific strain.
> 
> Until then I'll have to stick to the generic shit.



I live in the UK and their laws have never stopped me growing. Never will either. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## moke

thats how  start my work day, smoke a bowl and make a cup of coffee....gets me til lunchtme


----------



## Chesh

Artificial Emotion said:


> I live in the UK and their laws have never stopped me growing. Never will either. Where there's a will there's a way.



When I'm at uni I'll probably grow my own little plant somewhere. I'll call it Kevin.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Just drink some coffee, or drink soda while you're stoned that's what I've done when going out dancing at clubs while high with friends.

Do what AE said and smoke a nice Sativa or find a type or strain of herb that you enjoy being high on.  I've been stoned on Indias in pubic before but in general if I'm going to get very stoned on an Indica I prefer to be at home so I can just chill and relax.  A nice Sativa or Indica/Sativa mix can be fun when you're going out.

I used to love drinking booze while stoned but not everyone likes this combination of drugs.  I've known people who wound up puking from it but it can allow you to drink more than you normally would and you won't be able to tell that you've had enough or way too much booze than you normally would.


----------



## Danny Weed

Horrible combo in my opinion.


----------



## Chesh

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Just drink some coffee, or drink soda while you're stoned that's what I've done when going out dancing at clubs while high with friends.
> 
> Do what AE said and smoke a nice Sativa or find a type or strain of herb that you enjoy being high on.  I've been stoned on Indias in pubic before but in general if I'm going to get very stoned on an Indica I prefer to be at home so I can just chill and relax.  A nice Sativa or Indica/Sativa mix can be fun when you're going out.
> 
> I used to love drinking booze while stoned but not everyone likes this combination of drugs.  I've known people who wound up puking from it but it can allow you to drink more than you normally would and you won't be able to tell that you've had enough or way too much booze than you normally would.



I hate drinking and then smoking because I can't tell how stoned I am and I end up being too stoned. Smoking then drinking I've never tried.

Also I don't really like coffee and pure caffeine is so cheap like £3.99 for 100g.


----------



## Newbierock

Can't imagine getting stoned and then having a night out. Doesn't really seem as if the two would go together well to be honest..

Thats just me though. When I toke I wanna chill, play video games, do retarded shit. Not go dancing in loud as fuck clubs surrounded by drunk assholes!


----------



## Smellmett

Danny Weed said:


> Horrible combo in my opinion.


 
Smoke then drink = happy days
The other way round = possible 'whitey' followed by unconciousness


----------



## Chesh

Newbierock said:


> Can't imagine getting stoned and then having a night out. Doesn't really seem as if the two would go together well to be honest..
> 
> Thats just me though. When I toke I wanna chill, play video games, do retarded shit. Not go dancing in loud as fuck clubs surrounded by drunk assholes!



I quite enjoy doing stuff and going out on 'adventures' while stoned, it's just the tiredness that can get in the way.


----------



## shady4091

I don't even go out without pot anymore, it has pretty much become my alcohol. Contrary to almost all of my friends, I love getting stoned at bars, clubs, patries etc. and it makes me way more sciable. Everytime I offer it to a friend when we're out they're always like "Nah man, that will just make me go to sleep" 

The tiredness can sometimes get in the way but I think it's more of a mind over matter thing. If I feel too tired, I'll just smoke more, or drop a jager bomb or something...


----------



## Chesh

shady4091 said:


> I don't even go out without pot anymore, it has pretty much become my alcohol. Contrary to almost all of my friends, I love getting stoned at bars, clubs, patries etc. and it makes me way more sciable. Everytime I offer it to a friend when we're out they're always like "Nah man, that will just make me go to sleep"
> 
> The tiredness can sometimes get in the way but I think it's more of a mind over matter thing. If I feel too tired, I'll just smoke more, or drop a jager bomb or something...



I think socialising on weed is more fun than socialising on alcohol.

I can rave to drum and bass from 9pm to 6am while sober so I guess that if the caffeine doesn't work I can dance a bit to some club music from about 10pm to 2am/3am while stoned no problem.


----------



## jamesmartin

Firstly for me mixing larger amounts of caffeine with weed tends to make my weed high a lot more anxious .  But each to their own I guess . 

Also if your going to get high at a club that you dont like , I often find that the weed just makes me hate the place even more . 
it just makes me feel awkward and uncomfortable 

But like I said before weeds one of those things that affects everyone differently . 

I guess there's no harm In trying eh


----------



## Chainer

---> Drug Combinations with Cannabis


----------



## Chesh

jamesmartin said:


> Firstly for me mixing larger amounts of caffeine with weed tends to make my weed high a lot more anxious .  But each to their own I guess .
> 
> Also if your going to get high at a club that you dont like , I often find that the weed just makes me hate the place even more .
> it just makes me feel awkward and uncomfortable
> 
> But like I said before weeds one of those things that affects everyone differently .
> 
> I guess there's no harm In trying eh



I usually like the clubs I go to a tiny bit, it's just I need to be intoxicated slightly to have fun when the music isn't as awesome as a dnb rave.

For me weed makes uninteresting stuff more fun, like going to the 24 hour Tesco to buy snacks and such.


----------



## regfairfield

oxy and weed = the best


----------



## Ev3nth0riz0n

Personally, I enjoy a small amount of oxy, mabye 10-15mg, with 50mg of DPH and 3mg melatonin along with a bowl of a nice indica. I find the combo to be very relaxing. I like to put on some slow techno music with slow buildups and breakdowns, primarily Deadmau5, and just lie in bed and relax. I always wake up feeling amazingly refreshed and rejuvinated.


----------



## GBM

I usually am combining weed with something else when I smoke it. 

When I'm on coke/vyvanse I usually smoke a bowl because I absolutely love having the mindset of being stoned, and feeling sooooo chilled out and relaxed, yet stimulated and very much awake at the same time. 

I find  myself smoking a lot of weed on acid too. I can't honestly say it does anything to my high, as I'm usually too busy tripping on acid watching everything move and breathe and change colours to notice the weed make any different.

Aside from that I usually have a few beers with my bowl, but only if I'm not already on something else. Most of the time its after a long day at work and nothing wraps up the day like a nice bong bowl and some beers to kick the pasties!


----------



## sPugeDelic

Weed, e, and shrooms are the way to go!


----------



## weekend addiction

I notice that some people say they cant smoke then drink or cant drink then smoke. Personally I have never had a problem with either order. 

Also mixing liqour before beer or vice versa doesn't seem to make a difference... I think you should all do your own research on those two myths...


----------



## Chesh

drinking alcohol then smoking weed usually ends badly because you're a bit drunk/tipsy and you can't tell how much the weed is effecting you, so you end up smoking way too much and whitey everywhere.


----------



## Darksidesam

Just recently discovered.

IF you've been raving on md and ket, then get home, and its sunny...

Get blazed and lay on the bed you will have the best high ever, so many visuals. beautiful high


----------



## Schizodizzle

Back when I was going crazy with dexedrine weed would take things to a whole different level. Being all jacked up, snorting a line, and then smoking some dank right afterwards had me out of my fucking mind. Top it off with a tiny bit of klonopin, nice headphones, and beats and you're golden. Damn do I miss that shit sometimes.

Another great combo which I got to fully enjoy tonight is about 1.5 grams of gabapentin, 1.5 mg of klonopin, and some weed. Feelin toasty off that right now.


----------



## gomezrivera

LOL   those cans are ment for growing plants.


----------



## Chainer

um....


drug combinations?   ----->


----------



## No. 13 Baby

*Abilify and Weed*

how many of you smoke marijuana and are currently on Abilify (aripiprazole)?

Any weird side effects with this combination?


----------



## The.Ghost

I'm on 10mg Abilify (among quite a few other things) and take the occasional toke or two. I haven't noticed any difference in the pot's effects now vs. pre-Abilify. I wouldn't expect any interactions anyway, since the two drugs work on totally different receptors in the brain (dopamine and, to a lesser extent, serotonin for Abilify; cannabinoid for pot). But every drug affects every person differently, so take my experience with a grain of salt.

edit: Forgot to add, the Abilify's affects don't seem to be affected by pot, either. They're two totally separate drugs IMO.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

To Cannabis Discussion.

OD --> CD


----------



## No. 13 Baby

Hi Ghost, would you say the effects of cannabis are lessened while on Abilify?


----------



## The.Ghost

It's hard to say, with variability between batches / suppliers / tolerance, but I would say no. I smoke rarely these days, so my tolerance has reset itself. One good draw from a joint will still get me nice and high, two will get me plastered. YMMV


----------



## Chainer

merged into mega thread


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Bloody hell, the internodal stacking of a phenotype of Sweet Seeds SAD S1 I've had the privilage of seeing is as tight as a duck's arse! The plant was really very small and I was shocked to see just how many internodes there were on that squat little plant. The number of bud sites it could form would be enormous!


----------



## Te0X2t

K+Bud= FUCKING AWESOME. Crazy closed eye visuals, incredible body stone, don't do much of one or your bound to puke :/  

Molly+Bud=OMG... did I just bust all over my body? Makes the body high of bud multiply by at LEAST five and bring a more trippy feel to E, awesome... 

K+Molly+Bud+more K= HEAVEN.... you'll see what I'm talking about when you do it....


----------



## ReeferChiefer

MDMA, shrooms, and alcohol(if we're counting it). I honestly didn't notice anything when I blazed while rolling, same with shrooms. But then again the shrooms were either bad or I didn't take enough, I was practically sober by the time I blazed.


----------



## Lucid420

*Cannabis and cough syrup*

Hi all,

Since i'm a little sick I was wondering if its dangerous to mix cannabis with dxm-containing syrup? I'm just using the advised dosages of the pharmacie(I don't have any intend on getting high on dxm). Aldo its very low dosage, could it interfere when i use cannabis. I will be drinking hasjmilk, not smoke it.

thanks!


----------



## Psychotrope

I doubt you'll encounter anything dangerous or too strange.  If the syrup contains diphenhydramine or another sedating antihistamine then you may feel a bit more sedated and spacey/"weird" after smoking.  That happens to me if I take a couple benedryl before smoking.


----------



## Jibult

You'll be fine, Lucid. I don't think there's any OTC cough syrup that could be potentially harmful when combined with cannabis.


Having hash milk *and* cough syrup in your stomach at the same time, however, might cause you a little discomfort. Personally, milk and Nyquil just don't mix well for me.


----------



## SCHNITZEL420

Yeah. You have nothing to worry about. I know because SWIM has combined the combo his/hers friends many of times. Sleepy and "spacey" is the only thing that might happen.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

It will very much help ur symptoms when u smoke , how ever I would strongly suggest something along the lines of Valium , Xanax is far too strong for that purpose , and would present too many side effects also .


----------



## weekend addiction

Yes xannies go with weed and a beer or two so well...


----------



## nekointheclouds

I donno, i smoke pot so often, i end up mixing it with everything. But thats because i have a crazy tolerance as well, and i find that pot helps me with the side effects of many drugs. Like opiates, and upset tummies that come along with them. Pot and opiates are a great mix.

Recently ive been experimenting with the psychedelic RC 25i, and i smoke some at the beginning, but usually don't really think about it during the peak which is already really euphoric. But when i start to come down, i find that just a few hits of the pipe will bring my visuals back to full force again. But i find that for a trippy drug 25i leaves you fairly clear minded. I enjoy the presence of pot while i trip on this drug. But should you do 25i and dont feel so comfortable with that trip and the amount of visuals it provides then id stear clear of getting high till about 6 hours has passed since dosing.


----------



## benson7

*On blood thinnning meds - can I get stoned?*

I was diagnosed with Deep Vein Thrombosis and therefore need to get my blood thickness within certain parameters in order to reduce the risk of the clott spreading. I've been told to drink in moderation and have to aviod opiates. 

Does anyone know if I can vape weed without it affecting the thickness of my blood? I know I should have asked the doc but I just didn't want the fuckers to judge me.


----------



## Folley

What medicine are you taking? Thats rather important info..

You should be fine, weed is pretty much OK with any drug you can possibly think of. Wait for someone else to respond and back me up that your OK to smoke however.

Also, doctors are not out to get you. They are there to help, and while they may judge you on the inside, its much better to get a professional opinion on these things as well. Remember, your paying them to keep you safe, they're not gonna go and turn you in just because you smoke a little weed


----------



## benson7

Thanks for the reply man, the drug I've been prescribed is Warfarin.


----------



## Folley

After a quick Google search, I see that weed might actually _increase_ the anti-coagulantive (blood clotting) effects of that drug

just be extra careful to watch what you eat, and make sure to keep an extra eye out for signs that your warfarin levels


From Yahoo! answers:


> The safest option is simply not to smoke weed whilst taking warfarin, however if you can't resist the temptation I would suggest you keep a look out for any unexplained bruising, sore throat or rashes which would suggest that your warfarin level is too high.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thats really interesting! I had no idea pot affected your blood's ability to clot!


Merging with the Cannabis Combo thread------>


----------



## benson7

Folley - thanks man

I'd like to take this opportunity to say that Deep Vein Thrombosis is a total buzzkill.


----------



## night roller94

*smoking dank with mdma, will it bring me down or enhance?*

i have 3 molly (exstacy) pills and a dime of weed, ive never smoke while rolling but ive heard good things, i would appriciate any advice as too when and how i should smoke after i drop the e.


thanks a bunch, happy rolling %)


----------



## Jibult

I've never rolled without smoking weed... Burning a blunt while I waited for the peak always gave me crazy visuals once the pill hit. If I didn't have enough to burn before, during and after the roll, though, I would save the session for the comedown because fuck, man, that comedown always depressed the shit out of me.


----------



## Bill

Yeah smoking herb while rolling is a must, it _always_ made me roll harder


----------



## GBM

Back in my teen years when I used to use MDMA (and I used it a lot, far too much, easily an ounce+ in 2 month span) weed was required to do MDMA. If I didn't have enuf for 2-3pills and 2 grams of weed, I was not rolling. Makes the entire trip, come up to come down, SIGNIFICANTLY better IMO.


----------



## Chainer

merged


----------



## Hoes call me santa

I definitely enjoyed chain smoking joints and bongs while rolling instead of cigarettes :D


----------



## GBM

nekointheclouds said:


> I donno, i smoke pot so often, i end up mixing it with everything. But thats because i have a crazy tolerance as well, and i find that pot helps me with the side effects of many drugs.



This sums me up perfectly. I honestly can't tell you ANY drug that I don't smoke weed while I'm on. Weed always goes hand in hand with any drug I take, but it also is quite lovely by itself. I find weed just makes everything a little bit better haha.


----------



## euphoria445

*marijuana and cold pills*

i have a teensy teensy cold,not a big one and just took some cold pills,if i  smoke a small amount will it interact in a different way?:


----------



## yteek

Smoking is going to make your cold worst in the long run but I don't think there would be any major interactions.


----------



## Jibult

As recently pointed out in CD social, smoking + NyQuil can be a pleasant way to knock yourself out for the duration of a cold's symptoms.

yteek's right, though, the symptom's will last longer (especially if they include a sore throat), but I can't remember the last time I *didn't* smoke myself through a sickness... even with bronchitis I just popped my doxycycline, ate a bar of Xanax and smoked until I fell asleep. That's probably not the smartest way to handle an illness but, well... I'm still here, right?


----------



## euphoria445

Jibult said:


> As recently pointed out in CD social, smoking + NyQuil can be a pleasant way to knock yourself out for the duration of a cold's symptoms.
> 
> yteek's right, though, the symptom's will last longer (especially if they include a sore throat), but I can't remember the last time I *didn't* smoke myself through a sickness... even with bronchitis I just popped my doxycycline, ate a bar of Xanax and smoked until I fell asleep. That's probably not the smartest way to handle an illness but, well... I'm still here, right?




no soar throat,just some minor sneezing at times


----------



## Chainer

merged


----------



## Opieator

weed + opiates is heavenly, weed + adderall is great, weed + mushrooms/lsd is awesome. 

Basically weed on any drug lol


----------



## Jt723

*i took 10 mg of vercocet and 40 valium,40 of valium, and smoked some/ sour deicel*

i am tolarant on benzos and a lilltle a to opiades. I dont smoke to much, last i smoked was 3 months ago and im smaaaccckeeddd!!! im good, yes i kinow it, but i am ver y high, i yook the vks at 5 and valims, and the weed at 8. what do u think8?


----------



## ErgicMergic

Oh look, a percocet thread! I don't think you've ever made one of those, eh?


----------



## brutus

I think this is better suited for your blog.


----------



## yteek

I think synergies well, when I smoke on opiates I get high thats completely different from when I don't...a lot more euphoric and less of a head fuck...the opiate mellows it out.

Don't make it a habit.

What are these "verocets" you speak of?
LOL


----------



## nekointheclouds

Jt723 said:


> i am tolarant on benzos and a lilltle a to opiades. I dont smoke to much, last i smoked was 3 months ago and im smaaaccckeeddd!!! im good, yes i kinow it, but i am ver y high, i yook the vks at 5 and valims, and the weed at 8. what do u think8?



Your so high your rambling and not asking any actual question. But basically you need to be in the Cannabis and Other drugs thread.....so off you go=^.^=


----------



## Chainer

i think it sounds like blog roll material. 

edit: beaten to the punch


----------



## euphoria445

anyone know of the interactions of weed and ssri-lexapro?i take 10 milligrams everyday and smoke a couple times a week,i don't notice any difference the effectiveness of the lexapro,but i just get a teensy bit lethargic the next day


----------



## wrekko

*Codeine + Weed..?*

I have 1.4g cheese ( weed .. uk strain ) in a blunt wrap 
and 15mg/5ml 200ml Codeine Linctus ( so about 600g codeine in total )

I would like to know if these two are safe to use together, and if so do they produce a nice outcome?

3 of us ( friends including me ) will be smoking the blunt
but only two of us will be having the codeine ( with sprite and hard candy ) 

I was thinking 50ml for me and my mate as we both have no opiate tolerance.. what do you guys think?

ALSO i want to be noticeably fine so my relatives do not find out i am on any drugs, i should be smoking the weed @ 1 o clock
doing the codeine @ 2 o clock
and i will also be doing shisha

I will have to be home @ 9:00.. so is 7 hours fine?

+ I smoke weed like once every week and i've never done any opiate

ANYONE USED THESE TOGETHER PLEASE SHARE YOUR EXPERIENCE :D


----------



## nekointheclouds

Whats you cannabis tolerance like?

I use opiates and cannabis together a lot, but if your not used to it you might get rather sleepy or maybe dizzy if your cannabis tolerance is low. But if you smoke and dont usually have any problems you should be fine!

Moving to the Cannabis and Other drug combination mega thread!


----------



## wrekko

My cannabis tolerance is low, but had no problems in the past with it :D


----------



## FnX

Wrekko: If you haven't done opiates before, 150mg could be a bit high if you're going to combine it with weed in my opinion. Also I'd recommend taking the codeine first, waiting an hour or two and then smoking weed once you can feel the opiate properly.

EDIT: You also mentioned shisha and I asume you mean tobacco/nicotine is in the mix as well, I find that smoking tobacco products while on opiates is pretty intense and it can make you feel somewhat sick, even if you are a regular smoker. Some people enjoy it though and always have cigs when using opiates.


----------



## wrekko

Yeah bro, shisha gets me lightheaded aswell but after a while as i dont smoke cigs

Do you think 60-90mg Codeine linctus will be fine?
1.4g blunt between 3 of us should get me feeling good too

Yeah i will take the codeine first then, then smoke the blunt bro  about an hour before i smoke the blunt i'll sip the codeine


*EDIT : Thinking to have 60mg Codeine Linctus ( 20ml ) 30 mins or an hour beforehand the blunt
then i'm gonna do shisha right after the blunt .. What you guys think?*


----------



## Hoes call me santa

What I would do is take 75mg or so codeine, and smoke the blunt 30-45 minutes after you ingested the codeine. An hour is still fine too, you can gauge to see when you feel like smoking.
It takes about 20 minutes to hit you once you are done drinking and I always love to smoke some weed while I am on codeine.

Doing shisha right after is fine, it doesn't give any high...


----------



## wrekko

Yeah probs dat bro
but 60mg codeine i'll use.. about 20-30ml cause cant get 20ml on dot

Then smoke the blunt 

Then shisha 

You guys think i be cool to return home @ 9?


----------



## ldawg616

*For everyone who likes to mix benzo's and weed i have a question!*

Let's say it takes 3mg of xanax to get me going, now at the end of that smoking session the xanax starts to fade, so I think taking a klonopin 2mg could really sustain that nice benzo/weed high since the only kind of weed I can get is that sativa crap. I want indica so bad 

So do you think that would be a more euphoric benzo/weed high than just doing a bunch of xanax really quick?


----------



## DaDankyDank

Mixing this is fine, I hope you have a tolerance or otherwise there's a possibility of you blacking out from too many benzos lol. If I were you I personally wouldn't waste those kpins and save them for another time. For me adding more benzos later in the day ontop of anything just makes me sleepy and I think will take away from your weed high. I also think smoking bud with just the first few xanax will be euphoric as it will get, but maybe that's just me. Only reason I take em now is when I'm in opiate W/D. Anyways enjoy and be safe.


----------



## Jt723

*does weed interact with stimilants?*

like caffien. or metadone. or coke which is not me. just even a simple  stimulant like tea?


----------



## freehugs

I think it enhances my dextroamphetamine and caffeine. You should try some lavender earl grey :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Methadone is not a stimulant lol.


----------



## Jt723

ooo
wlll i saw brian from family guy do some crystal meth and he made it seem like it was a stimulant lmao


----------



## Folley

Jt723 said:


> ooo
> wlll i saw brian from family guy do some crystal meth and he made it seem like it was a stimulant lmao




WHHAAATTTTT?

Thats methamphetamine 

wow...




anyways, adderall was always potentiated by weed for me. Actually the other way around, I only had to smoke like 2 or 3 hits to get a great high very similar to shitty shitty ecstasy lol


----------



## 6apbhmm

When people say meth, it's methamphetamine in 90% cases, the king of stimulants. However opiod heads (heh) commonly use meth for methadone afaik. 

Anyway, weed does affect stimulants just like any other drugs combos. The results vary GREATLY depending on what stimulants we're talking about and what doses. It also matters whether you smoke weed before or after stims. 

I personally when I smoke first and then use some strong stimulant, the weed almost stops working and I feel normal stim high. However if I smoke after, it often makes me incredibly paranoid, racing heart and overall unpleasant. I still do it though IF there is nothing to calm me down on stim comedown, but other depressants work better.

Combining weed with coffee isn't interesting at all imo, the coffee just stops weed.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Tachycardia is increased greatly when I smoke weed on stimulants, even LSD and Tramadol. I'm totally calm and not anxious but my heart beats still like crazy when combining.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Cannabis doesn't 'interact' with stimulants. Not in the medical sense of the word.


----------



## 6apbhmm

^ _"A drug interaction is a situation in which a substance (usually another drug) affects the activity of a drug when both are administered together. This action can be sinergistic (when the drug’s effect is increased) or antagonistic (when the drug’s effect is decreased) or a new effect can be produced that neither produces on its own. Typically, interactions between drugs come to mind (drug-drug interaction)._"

How is increased tachycardia, paranoia and other mentioned effects not an interaction in medical sense?


----------



## Polytoxicomanic

Jt723 said:


> ooo
> wlll i saw brian from family guy do some crystal meth and he made it seem like it was a stimulant lmao



Not all drugs that start with "meth" are to do with amphetamine, though unfortunately it isn't a terribly uncommon misconception.  Methadone, methoxetamine and methaqualone all couldn't be more different.  Also, Family Guy probably isn't the best source out there for drug information.  



6apbhmm said:


> When people say meth, it's methamphetamine in 90% cases, the king of stimulants. However opiod heads (heh) commonly use meth for methadone afaik.



Some of them do say that, but since as you said the term usually refers to methamphetamine, it can be very misleading.  It makes a lot more sense to refer to it as "'done".


----------



## 6apbhmm

Sure but nobody calls MXE or methaqualone meth, ever.


----------



## Polytoxicomanic

No, but the misconception is still there.  Twice I've offered people MXE, and because it starts with "meth" they assumed it would be a stimulant.


----------



## lcrlover

I noticed when combining weed & coke I get very stoned and become extra stupid. I don't like this combo at work, but it sure passes the time around the house


----------



## Treefa

Well man, Recreationally speaking, i see nothing wrong with popping a pill or 10 before smoking some weed, but thaats because im Addicted to weed (as in it's my drug of choice)...

You may want something stronger than xanax tho, or the weed will probably just over shadow the benzo...

If weed causes you anxiety though, its probably best to find a different substance to abuse..It cures anxiety for  me, add a benzo and if im not asleep i'll be high as a kite


----------



## Treefa

Man i would take the K-pin, and Xanax, wait about 1 hour or close to peak and then go for a smoke..

I always wait for the peak to smoke, on everything, just so i can judge the effects of a solitary drug, then smoke to enhanve it


----------



## rangrz

Yeah, I'd wait for the benzo to start to fade too, IMO, too much benzo dulls the high from the weed too much and just kind of makes it sedating in a non-specific manner.


----------



## nekointheclouds

yeah, thats alot of Benzos, but im not a benzo girl myself, and i dont know what your tolerance is like. But there isnt any danger in mixing these two, unless you plan on like driving somewhere, or operating heavy machinery. I would personally feel too drunk from the benzos to feel high.


/moving over to the combo thread.


----------



## Jibult

Treefa said:


> You may want something stronger than xanax tho, or the weed will probably just over shadow the benzo...




Lies.


----------



## Freakshow101

nothing beats opiates(a nice line of oxy) and a joint


----------



## lcrlover

Freakshow101 said:


> nothing beats opiates(a nice line of oxy) and a joint



I will take it on good authority then & give it a try
  Soon as I discover where those 30 oxys have gotten to,
Unless of course you feel the 15 oxys are worthwhile? I was gonna give them a try through my coke grinder,
unless you have a better method?


----------



## ineedhelpplease

*i cant cum D:*

So ive been on this pill "cipralex" for maybe a month or two now and ive been able to cum
recently ive started smoking weed and i can no longer cum, so 2 questions is it the weed making me not able to cum or is it the combination ?
any and all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GeekTweak.0

prescription meds have been known to cause Erectile Disfunction. Weed doesnt really do much to you physically like that. the main negative effects of it are mainly mental health related. call the doctor who prescribed you this medication and maybe try to get off the medication and see if it helps.


----------



## pirates_

GeekTweak.0 said:


> prescription meds have been known to cause Erectile Disfunction. Weed doesnt really do much to you physically like that. the main negative effects of it are mainly mental health related. call the doctor who prescribed you this medication and maybe try to get off the medication and see if it helps.


I do not think its a good idea to suggest for some one to get off their meds.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Smoking weed lowers ur sperm count , not sure if this is a myth or not , I cum a lot more when I don't smoke tho . Pretty sure weeds not gonna do that to u tho .


----------



## Artificial Emotion

It's not erectile dysfunction, it's anorgasmia and is one of the least talked about bust most common side effects of SSRIs that might affect as much as half of all users taking the drug. In fact it has even been used to treat premature ejaculation. I had the side effect for years and ended up switching to mirtazapine, a tetracyclic (not tricyclic!!) antidepressant that doesn't have this issue.

By the way, they don't tell you that in a small proportion of people this side effect doesn't go away after stopping taking the drug and you'll essentially be damaged for the rest of your life. This is why, just like I was saying to another poster, people who are not _clinically_ depressed can be caused more harm than good from these drugs. If anything, they don't even work for anything less than severe clinical depression. SSRIs should not be a lifestyle drug.


----------



## jamesmartin

I'm pretty sure marijuana lowers my sperm count and general desire for the opposite sex . 

Not sure if this applies to everyone though . 

I know some pretty horny people who are stoners lol


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ indeed, but to be fair it is only a minority. I'll see if I can find the study where I read that. The point is that these drugs are not to be taken lately and should be a last resort after therapy, exercise etc. has failed. Unfortunately now, especially due to dwindling resources, a lot of doctors are using them as quick fixes or to fob off their patients. Not only are antidepressants useless of minor depression but they can be actively harmful.

edit: here's a link to a wiki article. It's called 'Post-SSRI sexual dysfunction':



> Post-SSRI sexual dysfunction (PSSD)[1] is a name given to a reported iatrogenic sexual dysfunction caused by the previous use of selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI) antidepressants. While apparently uncommon, it can last for months, years, or sometimes indefinitely after the discontinuation of SSRIs.[2] It may represent a specific subtype of SSRI discontinuation syndrome. This condition has not been well-established or tested in the field of medicine.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I would talk to your doctor who prescribed you the medication cipralex.  You won't get in trouble if you tell him/her about how you smoke herb.  There's such a thing as doctor/patient confidentiality and HIPPA laws depending on which country you're in.  

I looked up cipralex and it's Lexapro or Escitalopram.  I've taken that and I don't have issues with ejaculating at all, and that includes when I've been under the influence of THC.  If you just started the medication you may be getting sexual side effects which will pass.  

Maybe when you smoked, vaped, or used herb you were overstimulated and just not horny? I've had this happen to people who were sober and not on any meds at all.  You said how you can ejaculate while taking the Escitalopram/Cipralex so I don't think that you have the issue/side effect that Artificial Emotion wrote about.


----------



## bryan21

Thats just what cipralex/lexapro does. It was kind of cool for a while because I could last a really long time, but then it got annoying and it became increasingly harder to cum over time. Thats not why i got off it though, the suicidal ideation I got from escitalopram really fucked with my head. We are in no position to tell you what to do because we dont know your condition, but Im going to have to agree with the above posters in saying stay away from ssri's unless its absolutely necessary.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Oh sorry I misread the question. I thought he said I've 'not' been able to cum on Cipralex. 

SSRIs take a while to work so it's not inconceivable that the effect on your delayed ejaculation has not shown until now, as was the case with me. It didn't become a problem until about 5 weeks after starting taking it. Speak to your doc though.


----------



## Chainer

---> combinations


----------



## TheHez

*Combination*

Hi,

Got 100mg tramadol and some dipenhydramine pills and some strawberry cannabis.
Last night I took 50mg tram one hour and 50mg next hour with 50mg of diphenhydramine.
Didn't feel the effects of tramadol as much but read that I should take the diphenhydramine 1.5hours after tram dosage.
Though when I had my last spliff last night I lay down listening to music and I swear to god the music sounded
very different I could hear all the little beats and melodies in the music that I used to hear when I first started smoking weed.
Anyway anyone got any tips how to increase my high with this not to much though as got a 4 hour shift at 6am
lol.


----------



## DistyBoi

*What actually happens when you get the whirlies ?*

When I used to smoke weed daily in my teens I used to get this effect when I was extremely stoned and I shut my eyes. Always was more likely to happen in the morning, and when drinking and smoking weed. Shut your eyes and you would start a spinning sensation in your head. Most people hated the feeling and opened their eyes to stop it, but me and a few others could keep our eyes shut till it got super intense and eventually subsided. 

Is this some sort of dopamine rush? Or something else? It was a very clear manifestation of something that we all got to an extent.


----------



## i against i

i don't know, you're just really fucking high? i get a similar feeling sometimes on dissociatives, but much more uh, dissociated.


----------



## Chesh

i still get this if im high enough, it's pretty enjoyable. 

no idea what causes it.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

I find it makes me feel to nauseous to enjoy it lol makes me like sweat and shit Ive been getting it more recently cause i have 0 tolerance ATM , but I would also like to know what causes it .


----------



## benson7

You're just really stoned, I get this to if I vape enough bud.


----------



## DistyBoi

Im wondering if its just some sort of stimulation of some brain system thats harmless, or something darker like programmed cell death that just feels good  Very few mental effects that strong that I can think of,most people cant stand it when it gets intense and cant "ride it out" so to speak.


----------



## i against i

i believe that would be a whitey. just incredibly uncomfortable for some.


----------



## ldawg616

*doxepin and weed? Sorry for bad question*

Now trazodone and weed sucks balls, but would i get any enjoyment from doxepin and weed? I cant use a benzo, but I get great enjoyment from getting all sleepy on weed...would doxepin let me have any fun?

THX FOR REPLIES


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I would guess that it's because cannabis affects the part of your brain that is responsible for balance and movement. Same as alcohol really but not to the same extent.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

No it wouldn't. 8)

Antidepressants should not be used recreationally.

Why not try a pure indica instead?


----------



## Chesh

i against i said:


> i believe that would be a whitey. just incredibly uncomfortable for some.



whitey is far worse

whitey is when everything is spinning even when your eyes are open and you feel really sick and anxious, usually ends up with throwing up.

i've never thrown up from a whitey though, just the nausea, spinning and anxiety.


----------



## i against i

Chesh said:


> whitey is far worse
> 
> whitey is when everything is spinning even when your eyes are open and you feel really sick and anxious, usually ends up with throwing up.
> 
> i've never thrown up from a whitey though, just the nausea, spinning and anxiety.



i was refering to this post



DistyBoi said:


> Very few mental effects that strong that I can think of,most people cant stand it when it gets intense and cant "ride it out" so to speak.


----------



## nekointheclouds

DistyBoi said:


> When I used to smoke weed daily in my teens I used to get this effect when I was extremely stoned and I shut my eyes. Always was more likely to happen in the morning, and when drinking and smoking weed. Shut your eyes and you would start a spinning sensation in your head. Most people hated the feeling and opened their eyes to stop it, but me and a few others could keep our eyes shut till it got super intense and eventually subsided.
> 
> Is this some sort of dopamine rush? Or something else? It was a very clear manifestation of something that we all got to an extent.



The whirlies...also known as the "spins". hahah. Its actually most common when you mix weed and drinking(according to urban dictionary). Though drinking causes it for me more than anything. 

But Its caused by you being so intoxicated you get vertigo. Read up on it here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spins

Prolly gonna close this. 

EDIT: Accidentally merged with the Weed Combo thread, haha. But seeing as how it fits this is where it stays.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Hey please check out the mega threads. We have a thread all about weed and other drug combos. 

Merging this thread with it now.


----------



## ldawg616

Artificial Emotion said:


> I would guess that it's because cannabis affects the part of your brain that is responsible for balance and movement. Same as alcohol really but not to the same extent.


 
So would doxepin be better than trazodone and i cant find indica


----------



## Artificial Emotion

nekointheclouds said:


> The whirlies...also known as the "spins". hahah. Its actually most common when you mix weed and drinking(according to urban dictionary). Though drinking causes it for me more than anything.
> 
> But Its caused by you being so intoxicated you get vertigo. Read up on it here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spins
> 
> Prolly gonna close this.
> 
> EDIT: Accidentally merged with the Weed Combo thread, haha. But seeing as how it fits this is where it stays.



I agree with this. 

It could also just be a case of hypotension though. Low blood pressure is actually one of the more common side effects of weed and is why novice users should sit down when they start smoking.



ldawg616 said:


> So would doxepin be better than trazodone and i cant find indica



No, don't take either unless it's prescribed for something. What's the point? You want to feel 'sleepy'?


----------



## KalmZephyr

A friend of mine believes that smoking bud while on Tramadol produces a very synergistic effect, as the body is further relaxed, euphoria is doubly hightened, and (as he finds with Tramadol use) his mind is not dramatically slowed to the point of being a vegetable.  Unless it is very quality bud, or he smokes a lot of it...then he is given to nodding lol


----------



## PeacePipeChief

dose more and wait till ur at maximum effects before u smoke .


----------



## Venrak

First of all, I don't know why you're taking the diphen. Taking it after your tramadol isn't going to offer any potentiation even if the effects are mostly caused by an active metabolite of the tramadol.

Secondly, you're dosing relatively low on the tramadol. I think that is your main culprit. 

Cut out the diphen and increase your tram dose, but not by much. Make sure to keep below 400mg to avoid seizures, but you shouldn't need more than 200mg.


----------



## Bagseed

Artificial Emotion said:


> I would guess that it's because cannabis affects the part of your brain that is responsible for balance and movement. Same as alcohol really but not to the same extent.


really? because i never felt impaired physically by just being high. things i do while being high (and not worse than while being sober): slackline, juggling, riding the bike, frisbee...


----------



## tripnotyzm

^^ i agree!!
Slacklining is a great example. Im way better at it when im stoned.

Back on topic!
How good is MDMA + weed combo 
mmmmm.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Bagseed said:


> really? because i never felt impaired physically by just being high. things i do while being high (and not worse than while being sober): slackline, juggling, riding the bike, frisbee...



It's not on the same level as alcohol and the effects are mild, but they are there. It won't really have an effect at common recreational dosages. That said there are other more likely explanations such as hypotension, as stated above.


----------



## v1c

chicpoena said:


> Yes, if you don't get enjoyable effects from pot why are you smoking it? When pot started making me really paranoid and anxious, I quit for a long time. Then when I came back to pot I was able to really enjoy it. Maybe a break is in order?



yea, if you have absolutely have to smoke the pot. this man or woman ( sorry, but I can't determine your sex by your name ) has the right idea. Illegal drugs have been known to bring out mental disorders in people. I'm not saying they give them to you. I'm saying they bring them out in you such as a trip on psychedelic drugs or smoking pot. My friend did shrooms once and has had panic disorder ever since and has been to three psychiatrists over the ordeal.


----------



## outofthebox

The bud+tramadol combo you mention is great. Bud+nitrous oxide is a party favorite, but it can be too trippy for some.


----------



## brimmy

outofthebox said:


> Bud+nitrous oxide is a party favorite, but it can be too trippy for some.



Forgot about that till I read your post, lots of bud+nitrous can get you into some pretty intense trips, I've had moments where I'd be spinning into my own body unable to move for 30 seconds or so and everything out the side of my vision was getting really big then really small over and over. I can definitely tell why it could be too trippy for some it definitely caught me off guard when I first had nitrous after smoking bud (weed+mdma+nitrous is similar but about 10 times as intense I black out when on that combo).


----------



## OGKooosh

*Weed and Adderall*

Whats goodie everybody. I'm not sure if this is more suited for cannabis forums or for ODD or BDD or whateva so mods move as necessary.

basically im going to a "rave" if you will next weekend. i dont want to trip or take any molly cause i like to moderate my drugs that arent pot haha. basically has anyone had experience mixing adderall and edibles? i'm a glover and weed and a little bit of adderall really gets me in the zone. i'll probably smoke a few joints to keep me going but can we just get a little discussion on best was of prolonging the weed and adderall synergy that doesn't involve steady smoking because thats not always an option especially if its an indoor venue(idk if it is yet).

peace.


----------



## t6apb

*etizolam has ruined my cannabis high*

ive started taking etizolams at the same time as smoking weed, il pop 2mg then wait an half an hour and start smoking, it gives a great euphoric relaxing high with no paranoia or anxiety, just blissfully stoned. Now when i smoke weed without etizolam i get really bad physical anxiety, tightness in my chest and fast heart beat that wont go away. i used to get that before i started taking etizolams and smoking but nowhere near as strong or duration.

have i ruined getting stoned on its own? if i stop taking etizolams will it go away or have i fucked it completely?


----------



## fruitsmoothie

weed+benzos is awesome but do yourself a favor and don't, eh?

anyway, how often did you do that and for how long? my bet would be it'll go away, just take a break. from both.


----------



## t6apb

i used to be a regular daily smoker, but now i only smoke with etizolams, not too often once or twice a week. i always have etizolams around for coming down off stims and psychedelics, so when i go to smoke some weed, if there about i will take them. now i cant not have them otherwise i dont enjoy my high. wish i never started buying them, but im also glad i did, more for the functional reason rather then recreation, ignorance is bliss i reckon


----------



## nekointheclouds

merging with the cannabis and other drug combos mega thread.


----------



## Blaze420_

Jibult said:


> When I take benzo's I usually eat those bitches like candy.
> 
> What can I say? They're like my happy pills.



lawl xD just made my day!


----------



## insane_butt

*alcohol?*

Y does it seem like everytime i combine weed and alcohol i puke?? im not much of a weed smoker and i never understood


----------



## CuDLife

its funny i've drank four times my whole life and i blaze everyday ahahah i hate drinkin but everytime i have blazed too and it always gives you the spins and knocks you on yur ass, to the point where you cant even close your eyes without the world spinnin, i would say just done blaze so much when yur drunk, cuz its not like you really feel yourself get really high anyway. or just do me and just stay blazed dawg each and errr day


----------



## nekointheclouds

This has been discussed, so many times. 

merging with the cannabis/combo mega thread


----------



## CuDLife

willow11 said:


> VERY BAD idea IMO. Take a highly addictive drug so you can handle the effects of a much milder drug....is stupid. Not only do you run the risk of developing addiction to Xanax, but also a 'fake' addiction to weed. I would be asking why I get nervous/edgy when I smoke...or I wouldn't smoke.



couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## CuDLife

if you need to take xanax while you smoke weed quit smoking weed right this second, cuz clearly you cant handle it


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Weed + benzos is probably my favorite combo, always an enjoyable experience. 
Weed + opioid (kratom included) is/was really amazing if you're new to the substance but once the magic goes away it goes from amazing to simply _nice _ unless you keep upping the dose. 
Weed + zolpidem is pretty cool if you keep the amount low and can stay awake. 

I haven't tried much else because the above is really the only drugs that interest me.


----------



## OZA

It's really sad- everybody says the way weed mixes with psychs intensifies the trip. I don't know why but I don't feel weed when I'm on LSD, and don't feel much of it on mushrooms. I think I'm going to pop an edible next time I trip and maybe that will do the job.


----------



## lcrlover

I like to eat .25gr hash in a cookie several hours before I take e, or shrooms. Edibles mix with so many things well


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

OZA said:


> It's really sad- everybody says the way weed mixes with psychs intensifies the trip. I don't know why but I don't feel weed when I'm on LSD, and don't feel much of it on mushrooms. I think I'm going to pop an edible next time I trip and maybe that will do the job.


I can't speak from direct experiences with edibles and psyches, but I do believe you may feel something. The body high is much more present in general, but I had good results with an edible while rolling.


Weed & MDMA combined is 

This is my go-to combo and I enjoy it thoroughly.


----------



## Treefa

a fat line of dilaudid(or a few hydros, whathaveyou) followed by a blunt makes for a great time, and hopefully a great nod.


----------



## IRONMAN420

Weed and opiates


----------



## IRONMAN420

The herb increases the effect of Roxis , dillys , almost any sedative pharms. Benzos and weed especially if taken ops too , will make u tired... Yaaaaaawn , but I've noticed weed with blues or dillys or pandas , insert opiate of ur choice. Help the effects of the pain meds, the euphoria and if u see a Pm doc , and have been getting lower dosing then , weed will help u cut back and take less pills ...


----------



## IRONMAN420

Hey hey hey hey ... Smoke weed everyday!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

OZA said:


> It's really sad- everybody says the way weed mixes with psychs intensifies the trip. I don't know why but I don't feel weed when I'm on LSD, and don't feel much of it on mushrooms. I think I'm going to pop an edible next time I trip and maybe that will do the job.



Be careful with that.

Don't use benzos, seriously.


----------



## 3dmusic

That's not true.
There are many people on benzo withdrawal forums who took benzos for a very short time and got hit with nasty withdrawals when coming off.


----------



## Jibult

Benzo's (with special emphasis on alprazolam) are my absolute favorite medicine and recreational drug. That said, the withdrawals are hell. The memory loss is terrible. The sense of, not invincibility but being able to handle *any* situation that comes your way, is good in small doses but dangerous and reckless when sustained for a long period of time.

When I'm on a binge, I'll go from not having any Xanax for months to suddenly having a 6+mg/day habit sustained for several weeks to months.

Don't get me wrong, those binges are fun. I love them to the fullest and savor every moment of my antianxiolytic high. However, it most definitely fucks with my head, during the binge and after. My advice on benzo abuse is a bit different than most users on here, and I think that's because I'm extremely biased when it comes to them (I think like an addict with these things, because I truthfully am one... even when my body hasn't seen a bar for a long time). I wouldn't say to abstain from them, I would say to use them sparingly and in safe environments. You might think you have your shit together, but then you blink after a bar and a half, wake up the next morning to find half your pill bottle gone, a football sized bruise on your hip and one to match it dead center on your back, 5 all night text message conversations with people you *never* talk to like that, your last rum and coke spilled on your legs and bed from where you were last holding it before you passed out, shake scattered everywhere in the room EXCEPT on the weed tray somehow, and evidence showing that you totally smoked half a blunt in your parents house last night when you know damn well they'd call the police and throw you out if they ever caught wind of that shit-- and that's only on the nights *you stay in*.

And, as sad as it sounds, reliving that common occurrence by writing it above only made me want to go grab a script's worth of pills and fast forward to next month. Eh....




Anyways, I still stand by my weed + benzo's choice. Just keep alcohol out of the mix unless you like spontaneous legal, relationship, and personal issues sprouting up around you that you won't ever remember the cause of.


----------



## TommyKarma

I used to think the best 'cocktail' was weed, XTC and champagne. Now I prefer a cup of coffee with my joint. I don't really get anxiety from weed other than being a bit shy and not wanting to look people in the eye. Oh and when my dog is ill or hurting and I'm stoned, I always think the worst like: he's going to die!!


----------



## THCified

IRONMAN420 said:


> Weed and opiates



^ Lovely combo.

Weed + MXE
Weed + Tetrazepam


----------



## Darksidesam

Cannabis + ketamine is a bad combo from what ive seen.
Ive personally not only enjoyed the combination a lot, but also experienced schizophrenic thoughts and hallucinations from doing the combo so i recommend _*Against*_ combining the two.

Codeine and Cannabis is one of my favourites, very chilled sorta high. 

I also enjoy various herbs with cannabis too:
Rhodiola Rosea, Camomile, Valerian Root, tried Papaver Rhoeas too (P.Rhoeas the non opium red poppy)


As much as i enjoy 10mg valium and cannabis, being one of the most comfortable enjoyable relaxing kind of highs, but i prefer to use herbs than drugs because of the addictive potential.


----------



## laugh

ganja goes with everything imo. i particularly liked bongs and coke, bongs on lsd, bongs on mushrooms, bongs and oxycontin, bongs and morphine, bongs and beers, bongs on pipe, bongs on MDMA, bongs on benzos, bongs and oil space cakes 

bong on, yeh!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

laugh said:


> ganja goes with everything imo. i particularly liked bongs and coke, bongs on lsd, bongs on mushrooms, bongs and oxycontin, bongs and morphine, bongs and beers, bongs on pipe, bongs on MDMA, bongs on benzos, bongs and oil space cakes
> 
> bong on, yeh!



qft brothas


----------



## Pars101

*weed and N-ethyl-Ketamine ? good combo??*

stoned atm, would it be fun to do a line of N-ethyl-Ketamine? whats weed and normal Ketamine like?


----------



## phenethylo J

Weed plus ketamine is one of my favorite combos; they go together so great. Weed really helps brings out the visuals and head space. I would imagaine weed would go great with N-ethly-ketamine too.


----------



## Te0X2t

Agreed I love that combo its the best def makes it a bit trippier.


----------



## nekointheclouds

is N-ethyl-Ketamine diff than normal k? 

K and weed and good together...i smoke weed with everything personally. 

merging with the combo thread.


----------



## gearfiend

god im so jealous of all the people on here talking about MDMA and Ketamine and Benzos and Shrooms and LSD. ive never had the privilege of trying any of them, but they all sound so amazing. all ive tried is opies, amphetamines (d/l), and bud. the only 'molly' or 'acid' around here is complete bullshit, ive never even heard of anyone talk about getting ketamine or shrooms around here, and benzos are few and far between as well as expensive.


----------



## illmantos

Weed and Vyvanse?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

gearfiend said:


> god im so jealous of all the people on here talking about MDMA and Ketamine and Benzos and Shrooms and LSD. ive never had the privilege of trying any of them, but they all sound so amazing. all ive tried is opies, amphetamines (d/l), and bud. the only 'molly' or 'acid' around here is complete bullshit, ive never even heard of anyone talk about getting ketamine or shrooms around here, and benzos are few and far between as well as expensive.



You must truly live on Mars, under a rock... %)


----------



## onetwo

*Other drug use changing weed highs?*

Well for me and my other friend that I always do drugs with, we both always mention how after doing different drugs, our weed highs always slightly change. Like after using MDMA a lot our weed highs will all big kind of uplifting and happy, and then after using psychedelics a bit the highs change to like extremely mild hallucinations, deeper, etc. I don't know, just thought it was interesting and if any of you had anything similar.


----------



## etasu

Definitely experienced this up to a week after taking blotters of acid. Not sure about other drugs. Will pay attention more in the future.


----------



## klinklonfoonyak

It never changed my high, but doing other things have allowed me to notice differents facets of the cannabis high. Like how sone indica really is narcotic, not exactly like but close to a minor opiate high, or how some sativa really is alot more psychedelic based on the highs youve had from mushrooms or lsd.


----------



## Chainer

Yes of course!  Any strong psychedelic has altered both my mood sober and high for the following days.  I believe you can find a lot of these topics by searching the Cannabis Forum with words like "lsd" "trip" "altered" "enhanced" etc. I recall seeing many of these but am a bit beat today and don't wanna have to cruise through the threads.


----------



## Supeudol

*Cannabis & Metoprolol - safe?*

I suffer from generalized anxiety disorder, and anyways I know Cannabis is not always the best thing if you suffer from anxiety, and is also on a diazepam taper after a 9 year of severe benzodiazepine abuse/dependence, as well as severe opiate abuse.  I am on 16mg of Suboxone, but anyways, only 1 week in, and still feel withdrawals.  But certain strains actually relax me, and then there are other strains which give me a rapid heart rate & anxiety, and thats THE only side effect I hate about Cannabis.

Anyways, I have 0.1mg Clonidine and Metoprolol 50mg.  I have used Metoprolol many times after smoking Cannabis and it hasn't been a problem so far, but I am wondering if this is dangerous or not? I hardly use Metoprolol anymore, but occasionally I will for some physical anxiety relief.  I NEVER take Metoprolol and Clonidine at the same time because it could drop my blood pressure too low. 

Anyways, just a question if Metoprolol and Cannabis is safe or actually harming me?

Thanks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Not dangerous at all, I have combined metoprolol and cannabis many times.


----------



## ct_ct

Yeah for sure. If you smoke weed the next day after tripping it can bring along a minor flashback which is pretty common I've found.


----------



## ugly

Me too... weed brings back a little E for me personally if I'm on the end of a roll.

Weed and oxy, back in the day, sweetness.

Weed and coke way back when. Weed and LSD back in my young years.

I've never had anything I didn't think was better because of bud. I think I just don't know any better.


----------



## JackiesBabyy

Smoking weed after being up for four days on meth gave me psychosis :D


----------



## ct_ct

I agree as well. after mdma, or lsd the next time I smoke weed my high changes and seems to feel more simliar to mdma or lsd.


----------



## Darksidesam

They say that ketamine and cannabis use combined brings on schizophrenia even moreso.

Other Drugs have a very big impact on cannabis i think, 
Some make it better, some make it worse though..


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Cannabis doesn't really any harmful drug interaction with any _pharmaceutical_ drug afaik (someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

JackiesBabyy said:


> Smoking weed after being up for four days on meth gave me psychosis :D



Is that what you were on when you made that thread?


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Well that's a general statement. Combining it with stimulants is not smart imo and asks for psychosis, whether pharmaceutical or not. Some say when combined with some anti-psychotics it can provoke "The Fear". I can see how using it with beta-blockers would be desirable.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ combing stims with cannabis might not be advisable but that doesn't mean they interact. I get the impression you're not clear what is meant by that. What I meant by that statement is there are no serious pharmacological adverse drug-drug interactions with cannabis that will cause bodily harm in the way mixing say alcohol and barbiturates or MDMA and MAOIs could do.

It doesn't mix well with a lot of drugs but it's not the same thing. It's a general statement but that's partly what gives weed such a good safety profile in comparison to virtually any other street drug.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

but they do

is psychosis serious enough?

the line you draw is blurry


----------



## Chainer

______> combinations merge


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

gearfiend said:


> god im so jealous of all the people on here talking about MDMA and Ketamine and Benzos and Shrooms and LSD. ive never had the privilege of trying any of them, but they all sound so amazing. all ive tried is opies, amphetamines (d/l), and bud. the only 'molly' or 'acid' around here is complete bullshit, ive never even heard of anyone talk about getting ketamine or shrooms around here, and benzos are few and far between as well as expensive.



no drug is all its cracked up to be


----------



## tricomb

opioids + cannabinoids = very effective for me, with synergism for analgesia and quality of life. I think the cannabinoids help with GI problems.


----------



## tricomb

^Hahaha. 

Yeah I doubt it was the weed that induced it, more like the methamphetamine induced psychosis pushed over the edge by the THC.


----------



## laCster

0]weed goes great with opiates/benzos, i;m in nod land %)


----------



## phactor

Low - Medium dose of alcohol and a mild high of cannabis was my go to for years and years. To the point where there were periods were I was dependent on it for sleep (not good). Nowadays, I noticed that I have to be really careful as I can get the spins (like a high schooler lol)  as I drink nowhere as much as I used too and smoke even less. Even so, a mild buzz of each will likely go down as my favorite high. Sure others might be stronger or more intense, but no other combo allows so much flexibility. 

Benzos + Weed is good during the appropriate time. I also enjoy Phenibut and Cannabis. On the rare times I do have weed nowadays (I have hash right now) I tend to be a solo and night time only puffer.  Also, I find that oral cannabis tends to combine better with other drugs. But I prefer oral cannabis in general anyways. For whatever reason, the sudden comeup of cannabis when smoked can occasionally be a bit much for me.


----------



## Chainer

alright time to go to the mega


----------



## Byblos

With MXE is the most interesting high.


----------



## ConfirmPassword

zigzag| dta said:


> or heroin, thats my personal favorite



MHm I huuuuuurd dat


----------



## ConfirmPassword

second650 said:


> thanx boss!^




you're welcome.


----------



## geoffreychaucer

Like people said, weed and opioids. Specifically tho for me, kratom and weed. Take the kratom first and when you are nice and buzzed, smoke a little bit. Weed seems much more potent on kratom. For me, kratom was like a somewhat bland starchy food and weed was the added spice that completed it. Although, I don't smoke much anymore and kratom has become more fun on its own so it may be what you are used to.


----------



## phactor

geoffreychaucer said:


> Although, I don't smoke much anymore and kratom has become more fun on its own so it may be what you are used to.



To be honest, it wasn't until I got older that I started to dislike combining other drugs with cannabis. I used to enjoy using weed with just about every other drugs. Hell, I remember smoking on stimulant comedowns.. which is something I just simply could not see myself doing nowadays. 

However, I used to be able to smoke much more. Now, I have to be super careful with the dosages when I smoke. I also just think I like getting high less, which is ultimately good, but there is part of me that has lots of nostalgic memories attached to marijuana. Those have faded, but I doubt they ever go away. Plus, like I mentioned earlier, cannabis and a good beer or two helped me sleep for years, which has been an ongoing issue for me. I think that I felt quite a bit of relief when I first found marijuana.


----------



## Psychonautic

cannabinoids + 1 ambien (insufflated) + two 7.5mg vicodin = relaxation


----------



## auhsoJ

Heavy hits of cannabis and really strong coffee. It's a fun pre-workout.


----------



## Treefa

Opiates + weed = bliss
Benzos + weed = weed less noticable, super munchies and probably will smoke all of your weed out of poor judgement.
Amps + weed = not bad, not good, just ok..pounding heart
Dxm + weed = only way to take dxm
Alcohol + weed = similar to benzos and weed but better synergy


Weed is good on its own if your trying to just get stoned for a bit, Opiates are the best combo


----------



## thoughtsUnThought

Coffee and weed = artist supercharge combo and/or the ecstatic start your day exp to its finest imo  
HBWR (LSAs,  good quality ones which bring you to the other side on two to four) and weed = cosy campfire glow and mad hatter eccentricity
Kratom and weed = so much fun! And while conducive to meditative trance  


I used to smoke on most all psychedelics but not so much now. My strong trips are generally smoke free now a days, but wow some combos are amazing when the vibes right with the psychs!  With mushrooms I would travel out of body and into other dimensions, with acid I would go into the farther corners of my mind and witness my perception forming first hand while experiencing intense visions, with mescaline I wad led to philosophical breakthroughs and a connection to the earth so profound  

Herb synergizes well with most all the plants I work with.


----------



## dethklok6

*whats your favorite drug to do with your cannabis*

No one like to feel the euphoria of just one thing. Its always fun to see what you can concoct. Opiates and cannabis have got to be at the top. Whats your preference? What do you do?


----------



## freehugs

Psychedelics :D

Mushrooms in particular.  They're made for each other.


----------



## dethklok6

freehugs said:


> Psychedelics :D
> 
> Mushrooms in particular.  They're made for each other.


Well I can just come home from work and eat me some mushrooms and puff. But yea if it wasn't a normal day I would deff be down. All day er day


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

unless im really fiending i wont take opiates without some herb on hand. weed just makes the high that much better


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wax and LSD is a favorite of mine.


----------



## laugh

all of them.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

caffeine is pretty nice


----------



## smokemctoke420

Opiates. If no opiates then its Xanax


----------



## kronedog

Pretty much everything imo

Really though, my favorite would be opiates.


----------



## chrisalt

1. Benzos
2. Alcohol


----------



## abr57674

There is no bad mix when it comes to weed imo.


----------



## Fire&Water

Nothing...a 100% sativa high is pure bliss upon itself


----------



## weekend addiction

Well I like to combine shit. But as a minimum I want to combine alcohol and cannabis. I don't like weed by itself very much. Or alcohol by itself very much. But together they are great. If I can take a .5 ativan or some percs then all the better. But I try to stay away from opiates. Fuck that was a long post for a simple question!


----------



## CageKennylz

More Cannabis!


----------



## Jibult

As of lately it's been oxycodone, but my all time favorite is alprazolam (bars, blunts and beers, bitches).





weekend addiction said:


> Well I like to combine shit.




Ha! I like this mentality.


----------



## SixStrongLines

freehugs said:


> Psychedelics :D
> 
> Mushrooms in particular.  They're made for each other.



i love me a heavy indica stone with some cubensis


----------



## Psychlone Jack

d/l amphetamine and weed is THE best way to start the morning.


----------



## roxytootinnobootin

Good kush like blue cheese and a few 30 mg m-box oxycodone. (Roxys)  that's a good azz time!! Comment if you agree with me!!!


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

That's a tough choice between opiates and psychedelics.
But my better judgement says psych's, mainly because of MDMA. If you have never smoked pot while rolling you should probably get on that.
Taking bong loads or smoking hash is the way to go IMO. The rushing sensation from that initial blast of pot is having an  orgasm . Very fun stuff
enough of my ramblings


----------



## Perplexity

Alcohol or Opiates for sure ... I need something to take the edge off


----------



## Effect

My favorite would be benzos as they pretty much take away all the aspects of the high that I dislike. Opiates are a close second for almost the same reasons. A couple beers before smoking was also something I usually enjoyed although it has been a long time since I've mixed the two.


----------



## silentcowboy

Mushrooms - Like someone said earlier, they were made for each other
DXM - Havent in years but they mix well and reduces nausea
Opiates
Benzos - especially if its a strong sativa, calms my mind
Alcohol - helps with nausea 
Kratom - weed over powers it most of the time so i try not to mix them that often


----------



## the_forsaken

n2o!!


----------



## euphoricc

8-12 mg suboxone 4-5 mg klonopin and  my weeed usally beasters so.....................bupe,benzo and weed oooo myyyy


----------



## kushrolledup

Oxy fa sho


----------



## Jibult

the_forsaken said:


> n2o!!





I've  still NEVER done nitrous.... I think I need to fix that...


----------



## nekointheclouds

Bump


----------



## nogood

weed and oxys, lsd, 25i-nbome, synths, all are great together my monkey actually has made a cluster fuck of all those together in a steamroller...my monkey was twisted


----------



## phenethylo J

Mushrooms, 2c-t2, mda, mxe, ect  all go  amazing with bud but ketamine by far is the best drug to smoke cannabis with. Nothing can compare to the feeling in my mind and body after a few bubbler hits and a couple fat  rails of ketamine.


----------



## nogood

if u can get high on DXM ur got some serious hypersensitivity and u should watch ur intake man most people end up just yaking up a storm before the DXM even kicks in get on the 4-aco-dmt train


----------



## lcrlover

RC's are wonderful, 
   especially cannabinoids they always keep a smile on my face


----------



## ShaggyFin

*Combinations to be used with Marijuana*

If anyone has any more information than me, please post it 

First and biggest HOLD THAT SHIT IN-
If you're not sick, or crazy asthmatic, hold that shit in. Let that THC flow a little in your lungs. Maybe take an extra breath of fresh air to stir up the smoke, but don't breath out. GET HIGH, let your vision get snowy like a broken TV before you let out that first green hit (Evidence of this can be found at the end of this post)

Kava Kava-
If you eat it 30 min before weed smoke, it increases the effects. It may be like your first time smoking again There is a great synergy with these two plants

Caviar-
Dip your weed in BHO before the butane has evaporated. Get a nice fat nug straight SOAKED in BHO. It'll be dank as SHIT

Kratom-
There is no "synergy" here, more just Kr + Mj is nice. Can be drank, chewed or smoked

Cat Nip-
I have NEVER personally done this, but there's a definite possibility. The cats are really getting high on something And I've read some stories on Erowid, looked like they were written by 13 year old though...

Caffeine + L-Theanine:
The L-Theanine itself makes you feel mellow, but what it does with caffeine is 100% reverse the effects. So that the caffeine focus's more on pleasure receptors, or getting you down like a pain killer. And mixed with bud it's alright. And L-Theanine is already somewhere in your brain or something I'm pretty sure, so it's alright... 

Valerian root-
I haven't tried this myself, but I saw a dispensary that mixed keif and valarian root for a sleepy pill

"Cheech" "Dream Herb" or "Leaf of God"-
These are all the same plant. Just different names. But what it does, is induce not only dreaming, but LUCID dreaming. So I'm guessing this could have some interesting effects with MJ And I have taken it alone in a tea, but I didn't take much and I don't dream much already. So my dreams weren't lucid, but I had dreams that night 

Mulungu-
I've only taken this with alcohol, but it made me and my girlfriend at the time pass RIGHT the fuck out 

"Sun Opener"/Sinicuichi-
I've never taken this with bud, and have only smoked it once. But it's a mellow feeling, I bet it would have effects with MJ 

Wild lettuce:
This will give you effects with MJ, but I personally don't feel it's worth smoking.
If you can't FIND any weed though, or happen to like salad. You can find wild lettuce in a bunch of different American states, just growing in your back yard. Pluck the leaves, make a salad, add some dressing, smoke a bowl after (or not if you have no weed) and if should have some good effects.
I just don't like salad, so I never liked eating it...

Wild Dagga/Lion's Tail-
VERY weak high, the only way I can see this being useful is made into hash, mixed into MJ hash...

Kanna-
...Weird high. Bowl of that, maybe eat some, then hitting a bowl. It's almost like you're coming up on mushrooms 

Passion Flower-
Good smoke with MJ 

Indian Warrior-
Weird sleepy high

Syrian Rue seeds-
Makes everything stronger by Inhibiting your MAO receptors, which has to do with your immune system, DO NOT DRINK ALCOHOL, EAT CHEESE, OR EAT CHOCOLATE.

Salvia-
Maybe it has some effects with MJ. Definitely works alone... 

Mango-
There is something in Mango that has been proven to increase the speed at which THC crosses the "Blood Brain Barrier". Meaning if you eat mangos 45 min- 1 hr previous to smoking, the hits will hit you FASTER and HARDER.






""A study by Azorlosa's team in 1995 addressed the effects of puff volume and breathhold duration on plasma levels. Changes in puff volume produced significant dose-related changes in plasma, carbon monoxide, and subjective effects whereas changes in breathhold duration changed plasma levels but neither carbon monoxide nor subjective effects. (50) The increases in plasma THC levels from breathholding are not statistically significant except at the lowest and highest doses." 

"Thus, the plasma THC data suggest that the stereotypic behavior of marijauna smoking is useful for maximizing absorption; however, our study suggests there are diminishing returns with longer breathhold durations."(51)

"As Tashkin determined in 1991, longer breathhold durations increase exposure to tar and carbon monoxide. The diminishing returns Azorlosa has established provides a basis for persuading marijuana smokers to alter their smoking patterns to reduce the harmfulness produced by prolonged breathhold durations. This is additional evidence that the harmful effects of the tars and carbon monoxide can be reduced through use of greater filtration and change in smoking techniques. ""

I didn't find a study actually saying that it's not good to hold it in for long, but it is common knowledge (for some reason every does think that) and if you Google search, you will find that most people think you can only hold a hit in for so long (5-8 seconds is average belief) before it runs out of THC.


I think people read these studies and believe it's not worth the tar and carbon monoxide vs THC, since there is less and less and it comes in your bloodstream slower and slower as your puff of smoke runs out of THC.


----------



## nekointheclouds

merging with the Cannabis Combo Mega thread.


----------



## ShaggyFin

nekointheclouds said:


> merging with the Cannabis Combo Mega thread.



Thanks.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

*Mixing Marijuana with other drugs. I have powerful potentiators amazing powers*

I got introduced to a powerful compound well not really Moderately strong. A strong Natural Antidepressant from South Africa it goes by the name of Sceletium Tortuosum it is also know as Sceletium Emarcidum another variant . It is a SRI Serotonin reuptake inhibitor. It is a anxiolytic, antidepressant, it increases lipido, it gives users a pleasant body and head high , It relieves stress, Decreases Appetite. Anyhow offpoint this compound has been shown to have compounds that interact with Serotonin and Dopamine thereby decreasing anxiety, stress tension and depression but one more note it has compounds in it itself that are Alkaloids and that miraculously interact with the Cannabinoid receptors in your body as well. Why do I mention this? Because Kanna is a powerful potentiator of weed. Mixing This Herbal Succulent with Marijuana gives you a stronger high a strong body high a stronger stoned, Mental visuals appear, Euphoria and Laughter is a lot more intense . This is excellent for those who have lost pleasure in weed it brings that back you will smoke less and be more stoned and this is good for those who get slightly anxious or paranoid on weed the Sceletium Tends to eliminate any of those feeelings whilst at time same time keeping you high longer and getting your high stronger. Smoking a nice Indica strain with Sceletium is an amazing experience happened to me today eventually I laid down on my bed and I feel asleep but without even feeling it/remembering it  and the high was so pleasant and intense. Sceletium Tortuosum is from South Africa it is a herbal succulent and powerful natural antidepressant and empathogenic agent has effects similiar to MDMA except on a lighter scale and its effects start with stimulation and end with Sedation it potentiates Marijuana and tribes in South Africa regularly mixed Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum with Dagga Cannabis Sativa they knew of these effects
It is an intense high and it adds  a new level on your Marijuana high a newer power Try it out.


----------



## THC_LSD_OC

a study was done in 2010 showing how effectively s. tortuosum binds to cannabinoid CB1 receptors.
sceletium can help potentiate marijuana, but not really more than any of the other natural herbal supplements (kratom, valerian root, etc)


----------



## nekointheclouds

Interesting...I experimented with kanna for a bit during the tail end of my 4 years sober from drugs(I drank on occation, but have never been abusive with drinking. The big part of being sober was not smoking weed for me). When my cravings for drugs first came back i tried looking into legal herbal suppliments with some posative psychoactive effects, I was trying to avoid legal RC's at first. Kanna was one of the few things i tried that actually did give me some subtle positive effects. At the time I tried smoking it on its own which had little effect, but i did find that taking pinches and sticking them under my tongue or in my cheek and sucking on the juices until the powdery material kinda dissolved in my mouth. At the time I read about how it was good for potentiating pot, but i wasnt getting high again yet. 

Seeing as how at the time even it on its own def gave me some subtle uplifting and good feelings. And a bit extra pep in my step. Might have to look into picking some more up now that I am a very regular smoker agian, which is a good thing for me. Weed is kinda my wonder drug. 

Do you smoke the kratom, like mix it with your weed or something?
*
BTW....We do already have a Cannabis and other drugs combo mega thread, and I like to keep CD organized. Much easier to find shit that way when your stoned. So i will be merging this thread with it.
*


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

wwell i am tired but i had a nice weed high with the:D two.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

well the mix is potent, I would say Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum has a special combo with Cannabis the Euphoria is overwhelming. 
:D


----------



## nekointheclouds

But do you mix it with your weed and smoke it? or do you smoke it seperare or take it orally?


----------



## F1n1shed

Back when i was doing other drugs, i mixed weed with EVerything. I have to say though, with stimulants i really didn't like weed it would make me anxious.
Weed was my favorite with opiate and benzos / alcohol.  Or all 4 combined  : >


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

nekointheclouds said:


> But do you mix it with your weed and smoke it? or do you smoke it seperare or take it orally?



sorry I wasn't able to read your message earlier. I KO'ed. I took a 15 times strength Kanna Extract Orally . It was an extract and I took half a gram of Sceletium Tortuosum 15 times strength extract orally. waited a little & Then I smoked and wow the Sceletium combined with Cannabis gives you an amazing high. The high was very long 3 hours of just pure laughter, Euphoria being very high, feeling  like out of it but Euphoric feelings where overwhelming I literally found everything funny and I couldn't stop smiling for a good 3 hours. I was high for a good 6 hours though my comedown was a little harsh as was my comeup cause I felt a bit of anxiety on the lower scale, but the high itself was so Euphoric and it was like a mini shroom trip a little psychedelic because when I excited my apartment and I took a walk to the shisha bar where I was meeting up with friends everything outside appeared beautiful trees nature everything it reminded me of a good shroom trip the feeling. When I was at the sishi bar I had a good time with my friends I laughed a lot I had incredible giggles I found literally everything funny,Music was amazing i wasn't just listening to the music it was taking over my soul my mind and my spirit. It was one of my best weed highs. I even have an afterglow today I feel better and good and the day is just amazing fuck this life is amazing that is how I feel on that combo and that is how I feel today very happy. I am feeling an afterglow and you usually don't feel that with marijuana byitself it is the 15 times strength Extract Kanna plus the Marijuana. MY weed was good too Orange type kush with a good amount of THC crystals I took many hits of it through my pipe after consuming the Kanna orally.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

A few more notes The 15 times strength of Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum is stimulating, anxiolytic, Antidepressant less sedating  in Nature so when you take it with your weed it energizes a Energy buzzes through your soul. This combo to me it doesn't get to the brain it gets to the soul the feeling is pure bliss. It is like a mini psychedelic experience. Today I am feeling an afterglow reminiscent of a Magical Mushroom Afterglow. The combo reminded me of a good shroom trip similiar effects yet slightly different. One more note the Kanna takes the Munchies away from your weed high as it is an appetite suppressant.  I have two types of Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum  powders on me 15 times strength extract which when taken with Weed the effects are as described above. I took a large dosage last night( Kanna)  and I took many hits so at one point I felt dissociation from my environment and pure Euphoria it was insane trip though so good and the world appeared beautiful the trees and stuff. And all of you who think that Kanna doesn't have an amazing combination with Weed you guys are missing out its not like the feeling you get when you combine weed with other substances its a lot better Kanna and Weed where made for each other. If you take the proper Kanna that I had mine was shipped to me from South Africa( where it grows naturally)  your trip will be pure bliss.:D and Psychedelic trippy, but good. Losing your mind in a  good way I feel a strong afterglow today. Wow. And the body high you get on the combo is amazing your body feels like jelly.  It is one of the best intoxicated states I reached proves how powerful the substances in Nature are. 
Shamanism. AHHAh
Anyhow this was the combo 15 times strength Extract Kanna with Cannabis.

The other Kanna( Sceletium Tortuosum ) I have is regular powder not extract  it also enhance the effects of Marijuana but not to the extend as described above. The Regular powder is slightly stimulating but more so sedating, leads to more introspection, Mental Visuals and increases the stoned feeling of weed and the feeling of sedation on Weed the effects are amplified and its also Euphoric but more so for chiilling out relaxing and Introspection and it takes the edge off a lot and Paranoia and anxiety on Weed. Its great for those anxious stoners. I developed a tolerance to Regular Strength Sceletium Tortuosum powder as I have been using it for a few months to deal with anxiety, it helps tremendously with anxiety but the stronger effects and synergies with Marijuana I achieve better with 15 times strength extract I used to achieve such synergies on Regular Powder as well. Nonetheless I take the Regular Powder daily it has positive effects on my mood and my life, energy levels sleep.

The 15 times strength Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum has a crazy ass synergy with Cannabis for me as described Psychedelic trippy in Nature stimulating energizing it was great. 

Kanna, Sceletium Tortuosum  on its own without Cannabis  both the regular powder and the extracts need priming to achieve stronger effects that is you have to take it daily for a week or so. Sceletium is a  Serotonin reuptake inhibitor for its effects to appear you need a few days. The effects are a mood boost, Stimulation and then followed by sedation, Empathy, Mental Visuals you can dream about things think through your life , Introspections, increased energy, Increased Connection with Nature and increased beauty of nature that your able to see, increased appreciation of music, decreased anxiety, stress tension and decreased Depression , Euphoria,  Sceletium on its can produce nice Euphoria now imagine when combined with Cannabis wuffuuufu . These are some of the effects of Sceletium Tortuosum when you take it alone it is natures best antidepressant . It has a special Synergy with Cannabis far above any other synergies. Tribes in  South Africa always combined Kanna Scelet. With Cannabis to induce the effects I described above, The Euphoria and feeling of happiness, giggling was surreal and overpowering.

Sceletium Tortuosum is Euphoric on its own and when you blend it with Cannabis you will have so ultra Euphoric state.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

Weed usually doesn't give you an Mushroom type afterglow but anyways I am feeling that today and it is due to the 15 times strength Kanna plus Cannabis combo.
Its a good feeling even today I feel slightly high the world appears better, music is still elevated, the world is more beautiful, Kanna takes away some of the negative effects of weed like today when I woke up I felt energized, Clear minded, and had a positive outlook and afterglow feeling. I am seeing things outside your eyes typically don't see. The motion of Humanity, the constant movement, the trees, the clear sky, the air , the connection with Nature is strong. Memory, Cognitive abilities are intact, slight insomnia was noted last night after toking. Ahahha this is like a trip report but i had such a good time and i dont even call it a high but a trip because Kanna+ Weed is a trip to me.
Sceletium Tortuosum i consider it a holy herb.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

Sceletium Tortuosum is controversial it might come out as a antidepressant but they wouldnt like that due to reasons such as a nice synergy with Cannabis. On Its own and when taken in Herbal form it has many active Alkaloids Mesembrine, Tortuosamine, Mesembrinal, etc that interact with Dopamine, Serotonin and Cannbinoid receptors. As I stated it causes Decreased Stress,tension, Anxiety decreased Depression a  increased connection with Nature, Clearer thinking, better cognitive abilities, Increased Energy levels, more smiling less mental tension, Empathy, Euphoria, Sedation, Analgesia one more noted on Regular Kanna powder I notice this effect a lot more Analgesia and a strong body high and I dont notice this  effect on Kanna Extract so Kanna in different ratios,extract has different levels of alkaloids and their strength the regular powder is more analgesic, Sedating, calming anxiolytic body high & to me my mouth and teeth go numb as well on regular powder whilst the 15 times strength extract Sceletium Tortuosum is more energizing, Uplifting, Euphoric , a stronger connective force with Nature.
Both combine well with Cannabis.

Sceletium Tortuosum is somewhat similiar to Coca as the two have similiar effects such as stimulation, antidepressant, energizing and numbing to the teeth and mouth and analgesia. I also Consider the SCeletium Tortuosum somewhat addictive to me its like  harder for me to break then lets say a Coffee habit or Kratom. I consider the effects of Kanna superior to Kratom. Substances tend to affect people differently because I consume a lot more Kanna then Kratom and Kanna is subtle so you function very well on it and this sometimes leads to daily usage.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

Btw you can snort Kanna,  take it Orally, Sublingually. I took it orally last night with the combo with Cannabis. And there are different forms of Kanna at different strength levels. The 15 times strength is one of the strongest on the market its hard to find it at that level . I bought it in Europe and I know they dont sell it like that in the USA they usually make them at regular Times 3 and times 5 but times 15 is rare to find that level of Kanna extract.   Anyhow i am heading out peace if u have questions about the combo Cannabis Kanna and how to use Kanna message me my vendor is from Europe so if ur from the states it will be hard to get it. But keep this forum Going with Comments, insights, etc I will log on later on sorry if i didnt answer immediatly though.


----------



## pjfreeskier

Some of my favorite combos with weed are (in order):


Weed/LSD
Weed/Mushrooms
Weed/MDMA
Weed/Nitrous
Weed/Opiates
Weed/Benzos
Weed/2C-X's
Weed/Ketamine
Weed/Adderall
And of course mixing multiple of these with weed particularly Weed/LSD/Mushrooms/Ketamine (This is SUCH a beautiful combo!!! It's my number one combo!)


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

Weed/ Sceletium Tortuosum ( Kanna) 15 times strength my combo


----------



## nekointheclouds

aguythatlikessmoke said:


> A few more notes The 15 times strength of Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum is stimulating, anxiolytic, Antidepressant less sedating  in Nature so when you take it with your weed it energizes a Energy buzzes through your soul. This combo to me it doesn't get to the brain it gets to the soul the feeling is pure bliss. It is like a mini psychedelic experience. Today I am feeling an afterglow reminiscent of a Magical Mushroom Afterglow. The combo reminded me of a good shroom trip similiar effects yet slightly different. One more note the Kanna takes the Munchies away from your weed high as it is an appetite suppressant.  I have two types of Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum  powders on me 15 times strength extract which when taken with Weed the effects are as described above. I took a large dosage last night( Kanna)  and I took many hits so at one point I felt dissociation from my environment and pure Euphoria it was insane trip though so good and the world appeared beautiful the trees and stuff. And all of you who think that Kanna doesn't have an amazing combination with Weed you guys are missing out its not like the feeling you get when you combine weed with other substances its a lot better Kanna and Weed where made for each other. If you take the proper Kanna that I had mine was shipped to me from South Africa( where it grows naturally)  your trip will be pure bliss.:D and Psychedelic trippy, but good. Losing your mind in a  good way I feel a strong afterglow today. Wow. And the body high you get on the combo is amazing your body feels like jelly.  It is one of the best intoxicated states I reached proves how powerful the substances in Nature are.
> Shamanism. AHHAh
> Anyhow this was the combo 15 times strength Extract Kanna with Cannabis.
> 
> The other Kanna( Sceletium Tortuosum ) I have is regular powder not extract  it also enhance the effects of Marijuana but not to the extend as described above. The Regular powder is slightly stimulating but more so sedating, leads to more introspection, Mental Visuals and increases the stoned feeling of weed and the feeling of sedation on Weed the effects are amplified and its also Euphoric but more so for chiilling out relaxing and Introspection and it takes the edge off a lot and Paranoia and anxiety on Weed. Its great for those anxious stoners. I developed a tolerance to Regular Strength Sceletium Tortuosum powder as I have been using it for a few months to deal with anxiety, it helps tremendously with anxiety but the stronger effects and synergies with Marijuana I achieve better with 15 times strength extract I used to achieve such synergies on Regular Powder as well. Nonetheless I take the Regular Powder daily it has positive effects on my mood and my life, energy levels sleep.
> 
> The 15 times strength Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum has a crazy ass synergy with Cannabis for me as described Psychedelic trippy in Nature stimulating energizing it was great.
> 
> Kanna, Sceletium Tortuosum  on its own without Cannabis  both the regular powder and the extracts need priming to achieve stronger effects that is you have to take it daily for a week or so. Sceletium is a  Serotonin reuptake inhibitor for its effects to appear you need a few days. The effects are a mood boost, Stimulation and then followed by sedation, Empathy, Mental Visuals you can dream about things think through your life , Introspections, increased energy, Increased Connection with Nature and increased beauty of nature that your able to see, increased appreciation of music, decreased anxiety, stress tension and decreased Depression , Euphoria,  Sceletium on its can produce nice Euphoria now imagine when combined with Cannabis wuffuuufu . These are some of the effects of Sceletium Tortuosum when you take it alone it is natures best antidepressant . It has a special Synergy with Cannabis far above any other synergies. Tribes in  South Africa always combined Kanna Scelet. With Cannabis to induce the effects I described above, The Euphoria and feeling of happiness, giggling was surreal and overpowering.
> 
> Sceletium Tortuosum is Euphoric on its own and when you blend it with Cannabis you will have so ultra Euphoric state.





aguythatlikessmoke said:


> Weed usually doesn't give you an Mushroom type afterglow but anyways I am feeling that today and it is due to the 15 times strength Kanna plus Cannabis combo.
> Its a good feeling even today I feel slightly high the world appears better, music is still elevated, the world is more beautiful, Kanna takes away some of the negative effects of weed like today when I woke up I felt energized, Clear minded, and had a positive outlook and afterglow feeling. I am seeing things outside your eyes typically don't see. The motion of Humanity, the constant movement, the trees, the clear sky, the air , the connection with Nature is strong. Memory, Cognitive abilities are intact, slight insomnia was noted last night after toking. Ahahha this is like a trip report but i had such a good time and i dont even call it a high but a trip because Kanna+ Weed is a trip to me.
> Sceletium Tortuosum i consider it a holy herb.





aguythatlikessmoke said:


> Sceletium Tortuosum is controversial it might come out as a antidepressant but they wouldnt like that due to reasons such as a nice synergy with Cannabis. On Its own and when taken in Herbal form it has many active Alkaloids Mesembrine, Tortuosamine, Mesembrinal, etc that interact with Dopamine, Serotonin and Cannbinoid receptors. As I stated it causes Decreased Stress,tension, Anxiety decreased Depression a  increased connection with Nature, Clearer thinking, better cognitive abilities, Increased Energy levels, more smiling less mental tension, Empathy, Euphoria, Sedation, Analgesia one more noted on Regular Kanna powder I notice this effect a lot more Analgesia and a strong body high and I dont notice this  effect on Kanna Extract so Kanna in different ratios,extract has different levels of alkaloids and their strength the regular powder is more analgesic, Sedating, calming anxiolytic body high & to me my mouth and teeth go numb as well on regular powder whilst the 15 times strength extract Sceletium Tortuosum is more energizing, Uplifting, Euphoric , a stronger connective force with Nature.
> Both combine well with Cannabis.
> 
> Sceletium Tortuosum is somewhat similiar to Coca as the two have similiar effects such as stimulation, antidepressant, energizing and numbing to the teeth and mouth and analgesia. I also Consider the SCeletium Tortuosum somewhat addictive to me its like  harder for me to break then lets say a Coffee habit or Kratom. I consider the effects of Kanna superior to Kratom. Substances tend to affect people differently because I consume a lot more Kanna then Kratom and Kanna is subtle so you function very well on it and this sometimes leads to daily usage.





aguythatlikessmoke said:


> Btw you can snort Kanna,  take it Orally, Sublingually. I took it orally last night with the combo with Cannabis. And there are different forms of Kanna at different strength levels. The 15 times strength is one of the strongest on the market its hard to find it at that level . I bought it in Europe and I know they dont sell it like that in the USA they usually make them at regular Times 3 and times 5 but times 15 is rare to find that level of Kanna extract.   Anyhow i am heading out peace if u have questions about the combo Cannabis Kanna and how to use Kanna message me my vendor is from Europe so if ur from the states it will be hard to get it. But keep this forum Going with Comments, insights, etc I will log on later on sorry if i didnt answer immediatly though.



Just to let you know....you can reduce the amount of posts you make back to back in a short amount of time by simply editing your original post and adding to it. I mean Seeing as how you made all 4 of these posts within like a span of 20 minutes, and I understand being a stoner or just being excited about shit so you make a post...but then think of more shit to say like 2 minutes later. I do that all the time. I add shit to my posts all the time. Just click the edit button. 

Its not a rule...just a way to keep your posts organized. Sorry I am an art teacher and orginization is a must for my AD/HD mind.

The Kanna combo sounds pretty steller though.


----------



## optimuswind

I tkae 150mg Venlafaxine daily and I haven't toked since starting about 3 months ago and want to have some again, I was reading up and found some scary stuff about interactions with weed and Venlafaxine (Effexor), but I can't find anything on the particular details of it like why it would cause a bad reaction chemically. http://www.erowid.org/pharms/venlafaxine/venlafaxine_interactions.shtml It says here "Life-Threatening" . I mean, I like my Venlafaxine and don't want to stop, but I want to toke too, I need some science to back up why this would be dangerous though, does anyone know?


----------



## manuhely

I have a son who smokes marjuana and he is only 19years old he had already 3 pneumothorax......I strongly believe there is a link. Doctors do not take in considerations many thins...I am  not going to write a book on it but I do not trust them as knowing how to do prevention. And I have no doubts on this.  My son dad made few research on it and he found many evidences.....


----------



## FugginMedicated

Hmmm, weed is the common ground medication for my monkey that combines well with literally anything. some of my monkeys favorite combinations for recreation would be the following.

Cannabis +:
-LSD
-ketamine
-mushrooms
-nitrous oxide
-MDMA
-Pcp
-Alcohol (not a favorite, but it makes for a good time sometimes.)
-Dxm (also not a favorite, but same goes)
-benzos or opiates can be somewhat recreational

Medicinally speaking, my monkey like these drugs with cannabis:
-Kratom (also pretty fun)
-kava kava
-valerian root (for the sleepies and restlessness)
-diphenhydramine (for sleepies when hes out of all the other shit)
-benzos (when all of the above fails, which is rare)


----------



## tricomb

Not having read anything yet, does anyone else think that benzodiazepines have a (negative?) effect on edibles, or let's just say high potency cannabis extract consumption. 

Some people, myself included, have in times LONG past, experienced mindblowing CEVs but ONLY when I take a super strong edible, and I am wondering if anyone here thinks that diazepam could decrease the (in this case desired) hallucinogenic effects of my cannabis experience? Kick started the edible with half a gram of wax dabbed via my favorite oil rig, and have not taken any benzodiazepines in hours, however I'm wondering if the diazepam that I took this morning (and every day for the past........) which has certainly accumulated in my system due to it's long half life and long duration of action of it's active metabolite, nordiazepam/desmethyldiazepam. 

So is there anyone else who is benzodiazepine dependent who has any information on any effects that benzodiazepine therapy may have on medicinal cannabis? I have heard in the past of people who were tripping balls on LSD or shrooms (including friends of mine) who were hospitalized and then given IV benzodiazepines to comfort them, but by nature benzodiazepines don't block or stop or have any real effect on the mechanism of action of cannabis, or does it? 

I know that with other hallucinogenics like LSD and mushrooms, antipsychotics can be administered and in doing so, it pretty much stops the trip and is not necessarily fun, but then again, neither is tripping balls so hard that you required a thorazine shot to begin with. Anyways, anyone? benzos vs weed? 

Benzodiazepines tend to ruin any chance of euphoria if I take too much of them with my pain medication, and most people I know report the same.


----------



## crOOk

tricomb said:


> Not having read anything yet, does anyone else think that benzodiazepines have a (negative?) effect on edibles, or let's just say high potency cannabis extract consumption.
> 
> Some people, myself included, have in times LONG past, experienced mindblowing CEVs but ONLY when I take a super strong edible, and I am wondering if anyone here thinks that diazepam could decrease the (in this case desired) hallucinogenic effects of my cannabis experience?


Can't tell you the exact mechanism, but intuitively I'd say yes, they could very well do that. GABA is after all an inhibitory transmitter and by that simple logic it'd make sense that an overly active mental imagery could be inhibited to some degree.

Edit: Benzos suck ass.



FugginMedicated said:


> Hmmm, weed is the common ground medication for my monkey that combines well with literally anything. some of my monkeys favorite combinations for recreation would be the following.
> 
> Cannabis +:
> -LSD
> -ketamine
> -mushrooms
> -nitrous oxide
> -MDMA
> -Pcp
> -Alcohol (not a favorite, but it makes for a good time sometimes.)
> -Dxm (also not a favorite, but same goes)
> -benzos or opiates can be somewhat recreational
> 
> Medicinally speaking, my monkey like these drugs with cannabis:
> -Kratom (also pretty fun)
> -kava kava
> -valerian root (for the sleepies and restlessness)
> -diphenhydramine (for sleepies when hes out of all the other shit)
> -benzos (when all of the above fails, which is rare)


Lol you sure like your drugs.  It also potentiates neuroleptics by a considerable amount for me. Both the medical benefits, as well as the perceived quality of the effects are increased. In low amounts it'll also decrease the chance of me experiencing akathisia. On the other hand, it's interesting to note that extremely large amounts of cannabis, smoked over many consecutive hours, can also induce akathisia in me without taking any neuroleptics.

Gotta love weed.


----------



## Jibult

crOOk said:


> Can't tell you the exact mechanism, but intuitively I'd say yes, they could very well do that. GABA is after all an inhibitory transmitter and by that simple logic it'd make sense that an overly active mental imagery could be inhibited to some degree.
> 
> Edit: Benzos suck ass.
> 
> Lol you sure like your drugs.  It also potentiates neuroleptics by a considerable amount for me. Both the medical benefits, as well as the perceived quality of the effects are increased. In low amounts it'll also decrease the chance of me experiencing akathisia. On the other hand, it's interesting to note that extremely large amounts of cannabis, smoked over many consecutive hours, can also induce akathisia in me without taking any neuroleptics.
> 
> Gotta love weed.





Cannabis is a peasant, a fucking _*peasant*_ when in the royal presence of alprazolam.


Edit: Well, maybe a Prince.... but definitely not His Highness (err.... no pun intended.)


----------



## Chris84

I smoke weed with everything, but there are few drugs that weed seems to potentiate, like MXE. Also a smoke after my methadone kicks in in the morning definitely seems to make it stronger. Most other drugs weed just adds to.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

*Combinations with Cannabis ways to reduce anxiety whilst toking*

There is a Succulent herb with Mild and Moderate psychedelic effects along with anxiolytic, antidepressant, Appetite suppressant and anti-psychotic effects.
It is called Sceletium Tortuosum, Kanna a beautiful herb,plant it has very strong antidepressant for a herbal compound far exceeding those of St.johns wort and Valeriana root but instead of being sedating it is more of an Energizing effect. Sceletium is mildly psychedelic and the visuals are more comparable to that felt while coming up on Shrooms. 

Anyways what regards do I have for this? Because with Cannabis the two compounds have a synergy and a potentiating effect  and it tends to increase the effects of Cannabis whilst Cannabis tends to increase the effects of Sceletium Tortuosum. This is a combination that has a very nice psychedelic effect and colours as well as nature and the out door world are more prounounced , appearing more beautiful. Paranoid and negative anxious effects on weed are negated this is amazing as occasionally i feel tense whilst smoking, I find the mood I have before smoking tends to effect my weed high a lot, so if I take Kanna before smoking I feel good  and uplifted before smoking and weed enhances this Uplifted feeling . But if you smoke a lot and take Kanna you can get very Euphoric and disconnected somewhat from reality a very intense high very uplifting you can only occasionally get such high level of Happiness, I was literally walking around town and smiling none stop smiling none stop aahahhaha it was insanity I was smiling at random strangers, I felt mellowed out with the Earth. 


 I just wanted to mention this that Kanna and Marijuana have a special synergy and you can read more about this online its confirmed Scientifically that the two compounds synergy quite well. Euphoric, Uplifted effect, you feel good and it takes away the paranoia and anxiety that some people can feel on weed but whilst at the same time you feel the positive effects of both herbs. 


Kanna is one of the only other known naturally occurring herbs that has affinity for Cannibinoid receptor specifically the CB1 receptor this is perhaps one of its points for mood lifting effects and appetite suppressing effects & Slight psychedelic effect  and it is one of the reasons it has a synergy with Cannabis because your overloading the CB1 receptor.  It also has affinities for Dopaminergic, Nicotinic, Noradrenaline receptors and strong affinity for Serotonin receptors acting as an SRI.  

Cannabis is an antidepressant and Anxiolytic as well but Indica has a more pronounced Anxiolytic effect due to Cannabidiol and it seems lower dosages of smoked Cannabis act as an anxiolytic so if you get buzzed but not high your less likely too feel to wired on pot. I have noticed this on myself.


Anyways, Did anybody else Combine Kanna and Cannabis????

I have also noticed that Kanna supresses the appetite munchies of Cannabis and it keeps the high way longer. I am very high and buzzing Euphoric its deep Euphoria from the soul  for 2-3 hours and then  I still feel my high linger for 4-6 hours and I feel a afterglow Antidepressant type/ shroom type of afterglow for at least another day or two, it also relieves all of my tense muscles and pain and shit like psychogenic pain for a day or two, The psychedelic/ Antidepressant effect of Kanna is enhanced and the effects of Weed are enhanced and I feel an afterglow. I feel lighter the next day, cant describe it.Its good pleasurable.

I recommend you all to get some Kanna chew it with gum, snort it or oral dosages before smoking weed than smoke weed and you will have an amazing high. This is great for daily stoners who lost some of the good effects of Cannabis the kanna can bring it back, I am serious. The synergy is confirmed. And Kanna is expected to come out as an Antidepressant marketed Zembrin but they are holding back in some countries and this is due to the synergy noted between Kanna and Cannabis.


----------



## nekointheclouds

merging this with the cannabis combo mega thread.


----------



## nekointheclouds

bump!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I hate to be the stickler but the vast amount of activity you state kanna has should be sourced. I mean, if you said it binds to SERT, fine, but those other mechanisms should be sourced...

Benzodiazepines reduced the recreational potential of weed for me by about 50%. In fact, by at least that much.

Tricomb, benzos crudely work to dumb down excessive monoaminergic activity through gaba while antipsychotics get right to the source of the matter with specific antagonistic binding affinities to various subtypes. Benzos I.e. don't work to kill the beast, so to speak, but rather to dumb it down, whilst APS are silver bullets for stimulant/hallucinogen/endogenous psychosis.

When it comes to the unique properties of thc psychosis, however, which mechanism isn't that understood, benzos may be more of a silver bullet than aps by restoring homeostasis in gaba, as opposed to the typical stimulant model in which there is an excess of something, not a deficiency. A selective d2 antagonist might work similarly.

In sum: benzos seem to work best for totally negating the negative side effects of THC whereas APS work best for those of stims/psychs.

Benzos will necessarily result in a net decrease of dopaminergic activity in healthy individuals, though they activate the mesocortical-limbic pathway, which is why your opiates/oids may be less euphoric. For those with anxiety this is in fact the opposite, standing to blue light anecdotal evidence .

This is all very inexact though.


----------



## dankplantgrower

To Tricomb who posted above. Im a heavy cannabis user and had a decent benzo tolerance, and in my personal experiences benzos and cannabis have went hand in hand most of the time. On a simple 1mg football of alprazolam (Xanax), I would maintain my normal smoking habits. I would feel the appreciable stone clearly, just as always, and get that urge to redosw roughly once every 2 hours still. A 2.5 mg bar or more might get me benzo high enough that I simply dont have much of an urge to get stoned, although if its being passed to me, I certainly wont say no. I have no reason to pull a bag out if Im not sober to begin with though. I probably am not tuned into the cannabis high as much in these doses, because of the stronger benzo intensity.

Regarding weed and other drugs, I must say, I went on my first acid trip without pot the other day, and I really believe my lack of cannabis caused my trip to lose luster. Just 3 weeks ago or so I had the same dose under the same circumstances, same mountains to trip in, just with my trusty pipe. I felt the anxious electricity of the acid come up much more than when I was stoned, it was unpleasant. I couldnt chill out enough to just zone and watch the mountains sorta melt into each other. If there were any drug I would say needed to paired with weed, LSD would be my top contender. 

Weed also seems to make the comedowns from other drugs, hallucinogens to stimulants, much more bearable.


----------



## Mysterie

kanna synergies' and reduces the effects of anxiety in combination with weed


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> I hate to be the stickler but the vast amount of activity you state kanna has should be sourced. I mean, if you said it binds to SERT, fine, but those other mechanisms should be sourced...
> 
> Benzodiazepines reduced the recreational potential of weed for me by about 50%. In fact, by at least that much.
> 
> Tricomb, benzos crudely work to dumb down excessive monoaminergic activity through gaba while antipsychotics get right to the source of the matter with specific antagonistic binding affinities to various subtypes. Benzos I.e. don't work to kill the beast, so to speak, but rather to dumb it down, whilst APS are silver bullets for stimulant/hallucinogen/endogenous psychosis.
> 
> When it comes to the unique properties of thc psychosis, however, which mechanism isn't that understood, benzos may be more of a silver bullet than aps by restoring homeostasis in gaba, as opposed to the typical stimulant model in which there is an excess of something, not a deficiency. A selective d2 antagonist might work similarly.
> 
> In sum: benzos seem to work best for totally negating the negative side effects of THC whereas APS work best for those of stims/psychs.
> 
> Benzos will necessarily result in a net decrease of dopaminergic activity in healthy individuals, though they activate the mesocortical-limbic pathway, which is why your opiates/oids may be less euphoric. For those with anxiety this is in fact the opposite, standing to blue light anecdotal evidence .
> 
> This is all very inexact though.




I will here is one 
http://www.ifrj.upm.edu.my/17 (02) 2010/IFRJ-2010-349-355_Alfi_Netherlands_(S)[1].pdf
The unfermented alkaloid was seen to have a stronger binding to CB1 receptor than the Fermented one and also acetlycholinesterase inhibitor activity. Actually just type Sceletium Tortuosum with CB1 Agonist or Dopamine effects into google search engine and you will find something. This are good sources too University research.


Anyhow I would much rather take Sceletium tortuosum and combine it with Cannabis than Benzos and weed( benzos numb weed) , because Kanna will mellow out the anxiety one could feel on  the weed whilst at the same time make the psychedelic effect stronger, Euphoria and mood lift stronger, and the high and stoned feeling stronger just without any negative effects. Its hard to believe but its true.

Yea Kanna will become more popular if People had a good source to get it from and if you would give it a better shot, its like weed or some other things the first few times you take it , its effects are weaker till later they are stronger. But the source you get it from depends as well I have been getting good quality kanna from South africa and I know other people who have my quality batch and they mix it with Marijuana as well.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> I hate to be the stickler but the vast amount of activity you state kanna has should be sourced. I mean, if you said it binds to SERT, fine, but those other mechanisms should be sourced...
> 
> Benzodiazepines reduced the recreational potential of weed for me by about 50%. In fact, by at least that much.
> 
> Tricomb, benzos crudely work to dumb down excessive monoaminergic activity through gaba while antipsychotics get right to the source of the matter with specific antagonistic binding affinities to various subtypes. Benzos I.e. don't work to kill the beast, so to speak, but rather to dumb it down, whilst APS are silver bullets for stimulant/hallucinogen/endogenous psychosis.
> 
> When it comes to the unique properties of thc psychosis, however, which mechanism isn't that understood, benzos may be more of a silver bullet than aps by restoring homeostasis in gaba, as opposed to the typical stimulant model in which there is an excess of something, not a deficiency. A selective d2 antagonist might work similarly.
> 
> In sum: benzos seem to work best for totally negating the negative side effects of THC whereas APS work best for those of stims/psychs.
> 
> Benzos will necessarily result in a net decrease of dopaminergic activity in healthy individuals, though they activate the mesocortical-limbic pathway, which is why your opiates/oids may be less euphoric. For those with anxiety this is in fact the opposite, standing to blue light anecdotal evidence .
> 
> This is all very inexact though.




Just go on google and type in Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum CB1 agonist, 
then type in Kanna effects on Dopamine
but its effects are mostly as a  CB1 agonist and on SERT
Anyhow the anxiolytic effects I get from Kanna are very comparable to Benzodiazepines but its a different type of feeling its also an anxiolytic effect unlike that of Kava Kava. If Anything kava kava is similiar to Benzos. Kanna is an anxiolytic but a stimulant as well, it gets you excited, energized but your calm as well sometimes i get side effects like insomnia because of the stimulant effect  but i known it boosts my mood makes me feel happier, and generally calmer. The anxiolytic effect and mood boosting effects are strong stronger than some benzos at times. Also it decreases my appetite. I would recommend Kanna to anyone but you need good quality Kanna and you need know that powder after a while if not stored properly looses potency, I just made an Alcoholic extract of it . I just found out about it recently a few months ago and I can tell you the mood lift and anxiolytic effect of Kanna can be compared to like 1-2 mg of Xanax, but without the mental fog or sedation its more stimulated, energized and you feel happy too.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Cannabis makes me really turned off by the idea of taking other drugs, even milder ones like coffee or tea sometimes. The holy herb makes me want to only use more of the ganja and nothing else, unless I take way too many dabs to the point that I could use a beer to chill. That is the best way to stay really high all the time while maintaining a healthy body if you are anything like me.


----------



## Chocolate-Salad

I'm pretty surprised nobody has mentioned 5-htp. I hear conflicting reports but after having bought a bottle for post-molly recovery I was getting significantly higher (like the first times I'd smoked) and that lasted until a couple days after I stopped taking it. I didn't realize there may have been a correlation until afterwards and have since tried it again with positive results. It really isn't worth the money unless it's the sort of thing you have on hand though.


----------



## Blaastoid

Benzos with bud is great always. I took around 23mg of Hydrocodone and 10mg of Valium another time and smoked some Critical Mass and I felt FANTASTIC.

I'll probably smoke a little before I down 4g of mushies.


----------



## aguythatlikessmoke

Sceletium Tortuosum, Kanna  and a strong Sativa Strain a mild psychedelic trip, very nice high without Anxiety. Kava kava is a nice combo with it too. I hate uppers and weed. Uppers and weed are a horrible combination.

I forgot to mention another holy herbal combination Kratom with Cannabis.


----------



## JBern

After smoking all day i did a fat lung full of nitrous as it was my last one. It made me feel fuzzy all over and weighted down, quite delightful!


----------



## JBern

I also ate two brownies combined with a bottle of WalTussin. Not as strong of a dose of DXM as I would have liked, but strong enough to become totally entranced by music. Anyone here listen to Mac's new album Watching Movies while intoxicated? If not, highly recommended.


----------



## Trying2Iso

*Is anyone else like this with drugs.?*

whenever I take a drug, no matter what kind it is (opiate, stimulant, psych, etc) I ALWAYS take it with marijuana
pretty much combines mj with everything and has few memories of doing other drugs without being stoned as well.


We dont use SWIM on Bluelight; youre not fooling anyone.


----------



## JunkieDays

Nope. Not at all. I don't even smoke marijuana anymore, however, I used to be a complete stoner back in the day & would mix MJ with just about any other drug if I had it on hand.. 
Now'a'days, I really don't care or go out of my way to cop MJ.


----------



## Seyer

Drug Culture --> Cannabis Discussion

*Also merged.*


----------



## regfairfield

Trying2Iso said:


> whenever I take a drug, no matter what kind it is (opiate, stimulant, psych, etc) I ALWAYS take it with marijuana
> pretty much combines mj with everything and has few memories of doing other drugs without being stoned as well.
> 
> 
> We dont use SWIM on Bluelight; youre not fooling anyone.




This is true...since weed is for the most part safe ( toxicity wise and cns wise ) I always include trees in all my recreational activities.


----------



## weekend addiction

I always smoke weed so I'm constantly combining it with other drugs if only by coincidence. I think benzos take away from the psychdellic and "head buzz" aspects of weed and make it more of a body high. I will only list the drugs which I think are greatly improved by weed even more so than expected.

Kratom 
All opiates but to a much lesser extent than kratom
Kava
Ecstasy
Mushrooms
Nitrous
Alcohol
DXM (which I haven't done in years and won't do again for any reason)

That's all that comes to mind but I'm sure there are many I'm forgetting. Oh add coke to the list.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Favorite combo with weed has to be a nice hot cup of coffe in the morning gets my mind right everytime.

2nd would have to be with some heroin. Sends me to noddsville and adds a whole another layer to being faded.

Lastly with mdma and lsd because it intensifies everything. Love takin a fat rip while on a roll exhailing and having my eyes immediatly wiggle every direction possible.

Least fav prolly with booze. I dislike being drunk and weed just isn't the same when I'm all dulled out on alcohol


----------



## lovepsychadelics

To many to list but I'll have a crack. DMT, DOC, DOA, DOI, 2cb, 2cc, 2cd, 2ce, 2ci, MXE, K, meth, 3meo pcp, pcp, LSD, MDMA, 4HO MET, mushrooms, 4 HO MiPT, 4 HO DET, 4 ACO DMT, etc. hell I can't be bothered to continue listing. Long of the short a little bit of weed during any other substance experience is an enjoyable addition with the exception of Etoh.


----------



## Blind Melon

Opiates + Herb
Benzos + Herb
MDMA + Herb

other herb combinations can be nice, especially when combined with large-poly-drug combinations, but for 1 + Weed I think those 3 are hands down the best.


----------



## skoaldipper88

Weed with benzos is an always for me. Smaller dosages of opiates are fun too when mixed.


----------



## Blind Melon

Weed just so perfectly compliments any benzo, opiate, MDMA, most alcohol, tobacco, dmt and or magic mushroom usage, in nearly any combo. It is so underrated for it's medicinal values-- due in large part to the huge recreational potential.


----------



## Tryptamino

Blue Dream and temazepam
OG Thai/OG Kush and amphetamines
Trainwreck/Jack Herer and heroin
Silver Haze and Mushrooms
GDP and dissociatives or opiates
Sour Diesel and LSD

I like mixing and matching strains with certain drugs, it's just lovely when you use a strain of very anxiolytic indica pot with your say, amphetamine, and they compliment each other so perfectly. I feel like that's why a lot of people don't like smoking pot while on hard drugs, because if you use, say a sativa with speed, it can feel overwhelming, just like combining s heavy indica with a benzo or opiates will muddy up the high.


----------



## phactor

I recently tried a small dose of opiates with a hit of herb and found I didn't like it. I used to love that combo. Then again, I found that I also do not like opiates like I used to. Basically the only thing I combine my herb with nowadays is alcohol. 

Good craft beer or three+a hit or two of herb = Chill night but do not expect to get anything done.

Benzos and bud are nice, but I try to stay away from benzos (and regular herb usage for that matter)


----------



## Jibult

phactor said:


> Benzos and bud are nice, but I try to stay away from benzos (and regular herb usage for that matter)





...Nice? *NICE?!?!* Try blissful, amazing, orgasmic, scintillating. Xanax and some medicinal is my favorite psychoactive combination without a doubt, but it's a fine line to walk between "No fucks given and loving it" and total blackout. Though, to be fair, I'm pretty certain I'm still giving no fucks and loving it immediately following a benzo' blackout.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*fav. mix w/ the weed!?*

what do you guys take while smoking? if anything, of course. 

typically ill smoke and just only smoke.. but I always loved taking a benzo while smoking. small dosage but still gives me a good high. 

I used to be a heroin junkie and always stayed away from weed because I wanted to FEEL THE DOPE! well, dope and benzo's. but I've been away from the dope now but brought weed into my life to help stay away from the dope. it's worked so far.


----------



## Jibult

This'll probably be merged into [MEGA]Combinations of cannabis with other drugs, but I've said it before and I'll say it again: nothing beats 2mg alprazolam and a fat sack of weed.

Add in a beer or two and I'm in a very dangerous Heaven.


----------



## Jabberwocky

haha. perfect. I do the same; 10-20MG valium (any benzo but its usually val) and a blunt and all is good. I usually stay away from the beer but now that you said it I may have to give it a shot. afterall, I do have a 12 pack of Heineken light in the fridge.


----------



## Jibult

BostonBrownTown said:


> haha. perfect. I do the same; 10-20MG valium (any benzo but its usually val) and a blunt and all is good. I usually stay away from the beer but now that you said it I may have to give it a shot. afterall, I do have a 12 pack of Heineken light in the fridge.





Drink one and test the waters.


It really is a dangerous combination. Alcohol considerably increases the chances of a blackout. That being said:


----------



## Jabberwocky

did the benzo/weed today. high dose tho. probably about 50MG valium and a few blunts w/ the boys. I got home around 630 and was supposed to go out. anyway, I passed out on the couch quick and now up and smoking a few bowls and hoping to fall back asleep. no more benzos or else Id be ready to head back to bed. 

they've always made me sleeper; even when I was using daily. but yet I see so many people give hyper off them. I am like that when I was using dope; the newbies would nod off and I would be running around like a mad man.


----------



## tweex

Tried 200mg Advil with weed, per this article: http://www.livescience.com/41402-medical-marijuana-side-effects-painkillers.html

Results were as reported, no reduction in memory noticed, less mental fog but still got high. I'd done 5g piracetam previously and gotten the same effects, except it also intensified the high.


----------



## BJCS333

Anyone ever tried smoke weed while on mcat/meph i cant put my finger on it but its such a nice sensation and also smoking weed just after you run out or just started to come down will make you feel like your 'on it' again well it does with me anyway


----------



## 《Plasticity》

I'm trying to find something that doesn't play well with cannabis and I just can't. I mean even runners high+weed is a great combo lol.


----------



## PRUCH

*Feeling High on Stimulants?*

I apologize if this thread belongs elsewhere. Feel free to correct me or move it if necessary.

Whenever I'm affected by amphetamines, cocaine or methylphenidate, I notice I don't feel as high as I normally would. And this is NOT an insignificant difference. Literally, me and my friends always joke around saying "if we do that (referring to taking stimulants), then there will never be enough weed." I find I smoke through bowl after bowl after bowl because I don't feel like I'm "there" and tend to waste a lot of bud this way, never truly getting "there". Occasionally if I smoke enough (way too much for my limited budget) my highs will cycle or blend but even in these cases I don't feel like I really get a satisfactory feeling from the bud. If I smoke *before *taking stimulants, I can achieve a reasonable stoned feeling minus the "slowness". A very pleasant combination. However, because of the duration of the stimulants (amphetamines/methylphenidate specifically) vs. the duration of the cannabis, this isn't practical for, for example, an overnight speed binge in which a few hits might help to ease comedown tweakage. I enjoy both highs, but to be able to experience that good ol' stoned feeling after taking stimulants would be a godsend and would make the decision to do so in the first place much easier.

Does anybody else experience this? Any known ways to counter it?

I'm interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Seyer

*Moved to our combinations megathread.*


----------



## Fellowed

*Smokie with, or without Tobacco?*

Do you smoke it pure or prefer mixing with tobacco? I know this practice isn't common worldwide but over here in the sunny UK it seems to be the norm. I've recently quit tobacco/cigs and I've found the change in experience to smoking pure really drastic. It's reduced pretty much all the negative effects and helped no end with the nicotine withdrawal. No longer as compulsive as it used to be and the high feels much nicer, although it does still negatively effect my motivation. Seems to be trippier too.... 

Just wondered what other people's thoughts on this were?


----------



## Felonious Monk

Ew, without for sure.  Lots of people I know (including my brother), smoke spliffs to save bud but I always thought it ruined the taste of the bud, I'd rather mix my good bud with mids.
When I lived in nyc I knew some French kids that smoked mixed tobacco/cannabis bong rips, that really killed my lungs.
Slightly different high from a spliff too, I'm less likely to need to close my eyes and get dreamy, but sometimes get nauseous. 

I just never inhaled tobacco as deeply as I inhale cannabis either.


----------



## MrSpeedyG

I don't smoke tobacco and I especially don't smoke tobbacco/cannabis mixed.

The only time I advocate it, is a little bit in a joint to keep it lit and burning.


----------



## lovepsychadelics

With weed and nicotine aka "spin" in this country it makes the cannabis/tobacco mix really fucking addictive. Without the tobacco it's not even mildly addictive. Most people in Oz smoke "spin" aka tobacco/cannabis mixed through a bong. Lovely. Like spewing up in your own throat and swallowing it is lovely. I quit this filthy habit and have not looked back. Now I can, if I desire (which is almost never), smoke a bit of weed and not be craving another spliff 30 minutes later.


----------



## Fellowed

lovepsychadelics said:


> With weed and nicotine aka "spin" in this country it makes the cannabis/tobacco mix really fucking addictive. Without the tobacco it's not even mildly addictive. Most people in Oz smoke "spin" aka tobacco/cannabis mixed through a bong. Lovely. Like spewing up in your own throat and swallowing it is lovely. I quit this filthy habit and have not looked back. Now I can, if I desire (which is almost never), smoke a bit of weed and not be craving another spliff 30 minutes later.



So it's just as common in Australia too? I literally know no one else who smokes it pure and where I live it seems like everyone smokes weed (North West UK is the cannabis producing capital of the country). Might have something to do with the fact that all there was for decades was "rocky" aka shit hash so people had no choice but to mix.

I'm really trying to convince my friends to follow my lead and stop mixing it with tobacco but so far no one seems that interested. I know it's a bit preachy, but I've found the reduction in the negative effects so noticeable I feel like I should almost be shouting it from the rooftops. Then again this has gone hand in hand with quitting nicotine, and I'm fully aware of how difficult it can be to break out of that habit and everyone I know who mixes the two is also a daily cigarette smoker. I still do smoke weed regularly, but I don't HAVE to, which makes all the difference.


----------



## MikeRWK

Tobacco is terrible, since i dont smoke if i hit a joint with tobaccy i gotta sit down before i fall down from the dizzyness it gives me.Also to me puting tobacco in a joint is like adding a touch of rubbing alcohol to your rum just to get a little more.


----------



## lovepsychadelics

Fellowed said:


> So it's just as common in Australia too? I literally know no one else who smokes it pure and where I live it seems like everyone smokes weed (North West UK is the cannabis producing capital of the country). Might have something to do with the fact that all there was for decades was "rocky" aka shit hash so people had no choice but to mix.
> 
> I'm really trying to convince my friends to follow my lead and stop mixing it with tobacco but so far no one seems that interested. I know it's a bit preachy, but I've found the reduction in the negative effects so noticeable I feel like I should almost be shouting it from the rooftops. Then again this has gone hand in hand with quitting nicotine, and I'm fully aware of how difficult it can be to break out of that habit and everyone I know who mixes the two is also a daily cigarette smoker. I still do smoke weed regularly, but I don't HAVE to, which makes all the difference.



 Smoking raw unmixed bud is called smoking "green" over here, I think. I grew up just smoking raw chunks of outdoor bud in a bong or more often a type of large bamboo pipe called a "crippler". Never mixed "spin" till I moved to the mainland and it's rife, every man and his dog who smokes pot seems to add tobacco. I don't smoke meth either (when I do it which is not that much these days) I just snort it, which apparently is really weird. Everyone seems to smoke meth/speed in this country, just like they all mix "spin" with their weed. Cultural drug culture and it's habit's?? Weird??


----------



## theonkful

Used entheogenically, 2cb + super silver haze in low doses is one of my favorite combos. For me, under the influence of this combo I can enter into visceral daydream states. Fantasies seem to bypass a "skeptical filter" that dominates information while under the influence of sobriety. As a result, I can step into these fantasies leaving what seems much of my ego at the door. The almost entirely non-visual but cerebral, creative, teacher that is super silver haze gets sympathetic introspection and a pair of eyes from the 2cb and the sum is greater than its parts. 

I usually take a small toke of ssh and between 3-6mg of 2cb insufflated. Retoke as needed but modestly always. I thank them and await their gifts. 

2cb + MDMA +cannabis is shockingly powerful. The honeyflip on its own is powerful - respect. But the visionary teacher plant gives it wings. I last used a Romulan/Sonoma Coma/Purple kief cocktail in the combo. On "normal" dose ranges for each part (mdma @ 2.2mg/kg, 2cb @.18mg/kg + 2 tokes), my wife got a ++++, which included OOBE, entity contact,  and ego loss.

I am reminded how the problem with sorcery is the sorcerer. I don't want any of the power from the other world. But I'll gladly take some advice and some healing if any of it happens to be in abundance. Enlighten me so that I can walk more justly toward my ancestors, my creator, my species, and my planet! Moreover, this combination heavily stimulates the third eye and in my wife's case, offered a ++++  glimpse of "eternity" without DMT in any of its forms or a heroic dose of mushrooms or LSD, but rather the lowly and lovely honeyflip/cannabis combination. There's something special about the little lady obviously, as the literature doesn't hint at ++++ at this dose range or this combo (that I know of - if you can link or otherwise advise I'd appreciate it), but this combination also has its own unique and special entheogenic quality. 

Nothing but gratitude. Be wise on your epic journey.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Just weed. First hit(green hit) is the best.


----------



## freehugs

*Moved to cannabis combination mega.  *


----------



## Toz

Is combinations with clonidine or other antihypertensive drugs ok?


----------



## Jabberwocky

*whats your fav drug when smoking weed!?!?*

I am sure there are MANY of us who smoke and ONLY smoke weed; but there are PLENTY OF US who enjoy weed along w/ something else. 

well, what is that something else? 

I was going to make one of those polls but there are too many drugs to even name, so I figured this would be easier. 

as for me!? well, I am a dope fiend as is (not something I am proud of and in the middle of TRYING TO KICK) and always enjoying a blast along w/ a blunt or a few bowl. same goes for any type of benzo; the weed kicks in that benzo and knocks you RIGHT THE FCK OUT! 

those are the 2 drugs I enjoy when smoking. I smoke more weed than I do other drugs; I love weed, man! ha. 

never enjoyed smoking when taking ecstasy (hasnt happened in over 10yrs probably), coke, crystal, or any other drugs really. the only 2 things that come to mind when smoking and ENJOYING the other drug is opiates and benzos. 

so, how about you? maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Opiates/kratom.


----------



## coelophysis

Weed mixes well with psychedelics and dissociatives in my opinion. I wouldn't even take them without weed.


----------



## Billard

Hydrocodone or oxycodone was always a great combo with bud for me back when i took them i really enjoyed it the mixture of the 2 made for some great euphoria and of course nothing beats smoking a fat bowl of dank while rollin on some good ol mdma but now just music is my fav 'drug' with weed lol


----------



## samnslumberland

I really enjoy smoking weed on benzos and during the end of my peak/after my peak on MDMA.


----------



## Tryptamino

Is there anything really that doesn't go well with weed? The only drug that comes to mind is cocaine, although other people seem to like the combo. Even meth goes great with weed IMO, depending on ROA.

The best though IMO are MDMA/MDA, psychedelics, and dissociatives. They go perfectly together.

O ya and we already have this thread.

*Merged.*


----------



## neurotic

i never mixed weed and stims but i guess i'd be a dumb paranoid and that would suck a lot

weed and opiates is great for me. imo the altered/enhanced perception that the weed provides improves the opiate high. weed and benzos is cool too. i prefer my weed mixed with tobacco also.


----------



## Jabberwocky

sometimes when I mix weed and opiates I get confused and wonder if the opiate is working as good as it COULD/SHOULD have. make sense? just worries me at times. I am about to hit the bowl now and already took a good amount of opiates for the day, so ill post an update shortly, ha.


----------



## neurotic

That is weird, but yeah, imo weed is quite an idiosynchratic (?) drug cuz it has diffsrencez in everyone, but to me, it makes the opiate buzz better.


----------



## Jabberwocky

well, usually when I just take opiates I am fired up, ready to do shit, etc. but once I smoke a few bowls and the opiates, I am like nodding off and ready to pass out. this is legit what I am doing now; was just half nodding and woke up and wrote this, ha. if I didnt smoke I prob would be out grabbing food somewhere or doing SOMETHING!


----------



## neurotic

yeah i see, i'm like the opposite, when i take opiates i simply lay down and roll around in blankets feeling warm and cozy and don't do nothing. that could be it haha


----------



## plmar

I can't seem to handle alcohol & weed very well, raises my anxiety levels by some extent.


----------



## 4meSM

I mix weed with everything haha. It's good with alcohol at the right doses, great with psychedelics and MDMA. It's even good with tobacco.


----------



## Jibult

4meSM said:


> I mix weed with everything haha.




Same.

At the moment, though, 45mg oxycodone's going fucking wonderfully with a pretty heavy weed high. I'm sleepin' like a champ tonight.


----------



## St3ve

Yeah I mix weed with pretty much every drug I take xD. It mixes well with psychedelics to push things up a notch if your trip is too mild, or to kick it back in once the effects start wearing off. Kratom and weed = perfection, I get lost in whatever I'm doing for a few hours before realizing 4 hours have just zoomed by! Alcohol and weed is really fun, if care is taken with doses of both otherwise you end up in pukey-spinning hell for a while . Smoking a bit of weed on an MDMA peak feels amazing and enhances the body high greatly, can be a bit rough on the heart if you smoke too much though, also works great to smoothen out the comedown. Small amounts of weed with plain stimulants also add to the euphoria and gives them a bit more of a creative headspace, although it can also be a bit rough on the hard/bring on the paranoia if doses are too high. Weed and dissociatives can be really nice, but can very quickly go from being heavenly to being completely overwhelming, I take great care here to let each puff kick in before smoking any more...


----------



## hangyourhead

Oh cannabis is the master of combo's!

MDA or MDMA:MDA + Cannabis
LSD + Cannabis
IV Heroin or strong opioids, esp Oxymorphone or Fent! + Cannabis (although after MMT I plan on staying away from heavy opi's)
K + Cannabis
Psilo + Cannbis
MXE + Cannabis (also amazing with high-dose, high-grade LSD)
Kratom + Cannabis
Valium, Temazepam, Etizolam, Xanax, or K-pins + Cannabis
High-dose DXM afterglow (lots of DXO, more stoning, euphoric dissociative high) 
Low dose D-amp or lisdexamfetamine + Cannabis (plus K-pins IME/O)
Methadone + benzo's + Cannabis


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Laika said:


> Weed mixes well with psychedelics and dissociatives in my opinion. I wouldn't even take them without weed.


I agree. I've had one out of maybe 35 total psych trips where I stayed sober, and it was easily the most painful trip I'd had. It was with 25i though, perhaps my mind was finally clear enough without the weed to realize just how shitty the nbomes are.

I must say though, while on LSD, I do smoke. But I generally am so high off the LSD, I can't feel the weed through it hah.

Certainly enhances 2C-C though. It makes a mildly visual 2C-C trip kick into high gear :D


----------



## Wiles_hr

*Weed and focalin xr*

I took a focalin xr 30mg at 8:00 in the morning during school. At break at 11:00 I smoked about 3 bowls of Girl Scout, which is a sativa. I have a huge tolerance to weed because I smoke twice a day. It was enough weed to get me kinda high, but since I was going back to school I didn't want to be trashed. When the two combined I was super hyper and couldn't really feel the weed but it generally takes about 15 minutes for me to feel the weed, and so by the time I get back to school I'm feeling it a little more. When I got back to school I was feeling a insane body high and some lightheadedness. It was a pretty awesome feeling since I could still feel the focalin in my system. This was my first time taking focalin but a week ago I took vyvanse 60 mg and have tried adderall a couple times prior, vyvanse is definitely my favorite though. The feeling peaked for about an hour and half, but once the weed high wore off I was strictly feeling the focalin only. My pupils were super tiny but a week before when I took a vyvanse my pupils were dilated the entire time. My eyes didn't change color though from the weed which might have to do with my tolerance they simply become very glassy. I felt very jittery throughout the day although and my mind was whirling after the weed which I thought would have the opposite effect, and I continued to be hyper until 10ish that night. I also felt very nauseous most the day because I didn't eat much before taking the focalin in the morning, and no urge to eat anything through the day until I smoked where I became mildly hungry. During the peak of the high Imy hands and feet also became fairly numb with a tingling sensation different than when there isn't enough blood reaching it. I wouldn't recommend this if you get bad trips . Although it's not a trippy or particularly hard drug, friends that have tried this have experienced paranoia and aggression.i If you have a little self control and are seeking a different experience than your regular weed high I would say give it a try, just maybe not at school or when you want to study. I'm not very experienced with stimulant pills and this may affect you differently, I don't know this is just my personal experience and I hope this helps


----------



## Jabberwocky

today I took Phenibut around 2500MG and smoked a few bowls; all good in the hood, man! ha.


----------



## treezy z

Weed and dust is a spiritual experience.


----------



## Searching4truth

When I smoked weed with LSD, it intensified the trip but I feel like when I came down off the weed, I came down on the LSD and I'm convinced it cut my trip short in the process. Sadly, that was the last time I've been able to find it. I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## SexyTweakerBitch

I used to smoke hella weed when I was with this dude who grew it and would smoke blunt after blunt on the daily.  Back then my tolerance was super high so I just smoked weed along with any other drug and thought it went well with anything.  I smoke crystal meth daily and have been for the last 7 years (nothing to be proud of) because I'm so fucking addicted I can't stop.  I used to think meth and weed combo was amazing back then.  Now I don't smoke nearly as much weed as I used to so my tolerance is pretty low compared to before and if I smoke too much dank i get anxiety to the point where I start trippin out.  Anyways the craziest combo I've done so far has to be crystal/coke/MDMA(Ecstasy)/alcohol/weed. Another one that was pretty wild was a triple stim combo crystal/coke/MDMA(Molly).  Crystal and crack is pretty intense too.  But one combo that really made me trip balls and hallucinate like crazy was crystal/weed/snorted Xanax


----------



## euphoricc

i take sublocade AND SMOKE WEE/WAZ EXERYYYDAYY~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                   TODAY I ATE 2 rso capsules /sublocade 100 mg/2mg klonopin/1800mg of gabapentin/BEEN DABBING ALL DAY IM RIPPED IF THIS HELPS`~! I DO THIS DAILY>~!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ``~__~``


----------



## hellopsydoc

One must stay away from Xanax and Valium yes. It is just too much of a dose to take at a time.  CBD can actually replace benzos. CBD and benzos can multiply the impact and leads to major hangover for the day throughout.  And if you are used to benzos then you will find a hard time tapering those off, just makes one dependent.  If someone still loves the combination then the best way is to take a low dose of benzos with a greater portion of cannabis. If it suits your system then continue but do not raise the dose- withdrawal becomes really hard.


----------



## euphoricc

hellopsydoc said:


> One must stay away from Xanax and Valium yes. It is just too much of a dose to take at a time.  CBD can actually replace benzos. CBD and benzos can multiply the impact and leads to major hangover for the day throughout.  And if you are used to benzos then you will find a hard time tapering those off, just makes one dependent.  If someone still loves the combination then the best way is to take a low dose of benzos with a greater portion of cannabis. If it suits your system then continue but do not raise the dose- withdrawal becomes really hard.


not if you are benzo dependent weed dont help sorry bro


----------



## hellopsydoc

euphoricc said:


> not if you are benzo dependent weed dont help sorry bro



Yes perhaps. Just people experiment with different combinations. Benzos or weed, both have different impact in longer term.


----------



## euphoricc

ive just packed my yocan cause i can


----------



## ions

Pot and booze it’s the Bill Murray disorder


----------



## kenlee

I like codeine with Mary Jane but I have low dose of both


----------



## vacuole

As a more or less daily smoker for the better part of two decades, I found out early on that there were very few drugs that weed didn’t add a satisfying edge to with me. Sometimes it feels like pleasure layered upon pleasure (such as with opiates/opioids); sometimes it helps focus the effects of stimulating drugs so that I can use that focus more productively on creative endeavors as opposed to hours and hours spent looking at porn and jacking off (looking at you amphetamines); sometimes they can help jumpstart a psychedelic experience by increasing visual phenomena and helping to inspire and accentuate the hypnagogic mindset that is ever present in the most profound of said experiences; sometimes the synergy melds so profoundly and resolutely with dissociatives (specifically DXM) that it adds a warm psychedelic sheen to what is often the cold sterile landscape of such a class of drugs; sometimes they don’t do much except make you feel more drunk, or more fucked up on something sweating like benzos, but that’s okay, too.

(Keep in mind that this is all based on my personal experience and relationship with the herb, so ymmv.)

The only combination that I heartily do not recommend is salvia and cannabis. Whenever I’ve smoked them together or even been stoned when taking salvia, it made what was already a jarring experience into one that was unbearably intense. If that sounds like your cup of tea, go for it, but salvia doesn’t really need an excuse to be more intense.


----------



## AllSeeingEyez

Searching4truth said:


> When I smoked weed with LSD, it intensified the trip but I feel like when I came down off the weed, I came down on the LSD and I'm convinced it cut my trip short in the process. Sadly, that was the last time I've been able to find it. I'll never make that mistake again.


You should have done a cake of it... eating makes it last hella long!


----------



## AllSeeingEyez

Honestly i think weed with anything is really nice  Dont matter if its coffe or speed i fucking love the weed highness combined with anything i take :D


----------



## JackoftheWood

I find with edibles drinking actually lessens the experience, just sort of muddles the high.


----------

